# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Historia e Tiranës

## tironce4ever

:shkelje syri:  pershendetje te gjitheve  
une doja te hapja nje teme mbi Tironen ose me mire mbi historine e saj dhe mbi te verteten e kryeqytet tone

----------


## Eni

Nga faktet e gjetura ne rrenojat e nje keshtjelle ka mundesi te behet fjale mbi nje keshtjelle te cilen Prokopi von Caesarea ne shekullin e gjashte e ka quajtur "Tirkan". Sidoqofte qyteti i sotem u themelua ne vitin 1614 kur Sulejman Pasha Mulleti ndertoi nje xhami pikerisht ne vendin ku sot ndodhet statuja e Ushtarit te Panjohur. Xhamia u shkaterrua nga Lufta e dyte Boterore. Trazirat e pas vdekjes se Kapllan Pashes (1816) e shkaterruan nje pjese te qytetit si dhe pronat e Familjes Toptani. 


Tirana filloi të zhvillohet, që në fillim të shekullit të gjashtëmbëdhjetë me disa punishte artizanati të përpunimit të mëndafshit, pambukut, lëkurës, qeramikës të metaleve etj.  
Lagjia e parë e Tiranës është Bami dhe më vonë lagjia e Mujos. Xhamia e Ethem Beut ndërtuar në vitin 1789 është edhe sot në qëndër të Tiranës pranë Kullës së sahatit 35 metra e lartë ndërtuar në vitin 1830.Në shekullin e nëntëmbëdhjetë një nga familjet më të mëdha e autoktone të Tiranës ka qënë ajo e Toptanasve. Gjatë Rilindjes, Tirana ka qënë qëndër e rëndësishme patriotike. Këtu përqëndroi punën e saj shoqëria "Bashkimi". Më 26 Nëntor 1912, Tiranasit në perputhje me Ismail Qemailn ngritën flamurin Shqiptar. Gjatë Luftës së parë Ballkanike, Dibra ishte pushtuar nga ushtria Serbe. Një numër i madh i popullsisë u larguan me forcë nga ushtria Serbe në vitet 1913-1915 dhe 1918-1920. Këto të dëbuar gjetën strehë në Tiranë. 

Më 8 Shkurt në Kongresin e Lushnjës u formua qeveria dhe kryeqytet u caktua Tirana. Kjo gjë luajti një rol të madh në zhvillimin e qytetit. Në vitin 1919 Esat Pashë Toptani u shpall tradhëtar i interesave nacionale të Shqipërisë. Në vitet 1920-1924 qytetarët e Tiranës luftuan kundër sulmit të ushtrisë Serbe tek Shkalla e Tujanit. 
Në Janar 1924 qeveria e Ahmet Zogut u zëvendësua me atë të Fan S. Nolit pas Revolucionit te Qershorit. Jeta e qeverisë së Nolit ishte e shkurtër. Pas disa muajsh Zogu mori përsëri qeverisjen e vendit. 

Megjithëse ishte kryeqyteti i Shqipërisë Tirana deri në vitin 1838 kishte vetëm 25.000 banorë. Në vitet 1930 u ndërtuan ministritë në sheshin "Skënderbe" dhe Banka e shtetit shqiptar në vitin 1937 si edhe spitali dhe disa dyqane në rrugën e Barrikadave. Qyteti filloi të shtrihet me ndërtime të reja në perëndim e jug-perëndim që u quajt Tirana e Re. Qyteti nuk kishte usë, sistem kanalizimesh, elektricitet etj. Rrugët ishin të ngushta, shtëpi të ulta me përjashtim të disa shtëpive 3-4 atëshe ku banonin tregtarë të pasur.
Gjatë pushtimit Italian më 1939 në Tiranë u bënë disa ndryshime në administratë dhe  u ndërtuan shtëpi të reja banimi.
Përpara Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Tirana kishte vetëm disa punishte e një fabrikë sapuni më teknologji të prapambetu. Sot Tirana është qëndra më e madhe industriale në Shqipëri. Gjatë vitit 1980 Tirana prodhonte 1/5 e produktit total industrial, 1/3 e produktit industrial mekanik, 30% të prodhimit total të qymyrgurit dhe gjysmën e prodhimveve tekstile në të Shqipërisë. Disa industri si materiale ndërtimi, tekstili, ushqimi, produkte mekanike, dhe elektrike e kanë bazën në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë janë të gjitha ministritë, kryeministritë, presidenca, Gjykata e Lartë, Parlamenti etj. Qyteti ka 45 shkolla 8 - vjeçare (krahasuar me 13 përpara luftës) dhe të njejtin numër me gjimnaze (në krahasim me 6 përpara luftës). Më 1957 u themelua Universiteti i Tiranës si dhe disa insitute te tjera mesimore si Akademia e Arteve, Universiteti i Agrikulturës, Akademia Luftarake, Insituti Fizik "Vojo Kushi", insituti i Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme.
Insitutet kulturore dhe artistike në Tiranë janë Teatri Kombetar, Teatri i Operas dhe Baletit, Teatri i Estardës, Ansambli i Kengve dhe Valleve Popullore, dhe të tjera. Biblioteka Kombëtare sëbashku me tre biblioteka të tjera kryesore, përfshinë shtatë biblioteka të specializuara.

[size=0,3]marre nga http://www.geocities.com/tironsit1[/size]

----------


## drini_në_TR

Eni të lumtë që solle këto informacione në faqen Tironse. Unë desha të shtoja rëndësinë e Xhamisë, ndërtesës së parë që themeloj Tiranën. Ishte vet Sulejman Pasha ai që drejtoj hartimin dhe ndërtimin e kësaj faltore me ndihmën e njëzet djemëve që më vonë do të quheshin Tironsa. Sulejmani ja dedikoj këtë ndërtesë Zotit për më tepër sesa Fesë Muslimane, por meqë Shqipëria ishte pjesë e Perandorisë Osmane ai e ndërtai atë me një pamje Xhamie, por që ishte pa dy teqetë (nuk e di a është kjo fjala e saktë). Çfarë është me vlerë të madha nga ana arkitektonike e kësaj ndërtesë (që ishte) është veçantia e saj, dhe kishte gjymtyrë të përzjera të një kishe me ato të një xhamie. Ajo kishte një kupolë në qënder (mesa kam lexuar nga shkrimet), dhe në pamje të jashtme kishte afreskë islamik. Për mendimin tim rindërtimi i kësaj ndërtesë në formën që Sulejmani i dha asaj në fillim do të ishte një vlerë e madhe për Tironën, por edhe për arkitekturën Shqiptare. Unë tani studjoj për arkitekturë, dhe shpresoj që kur të mbaroj studimet të bëj të mundur rindërtimin e kësaj ndërtese tamam aty ku ndodhet ushtari i panjojtur (siç e thatë edhe ju), dhe ky i fundit mund të zhvendoset më së miri në parkun e vogël midis selisë së PDsë dhe atë të trekëndëshit ku ndodhet Monumenti. 
Shumë Nderime Eni, 
dhe të Gjithë
drini.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Kam lexuar nje botim te bere ne vitin 1930 me rastin e 10-vjetorit te Tiranes kryeqytet,si dhe kapituj ne gazeten "Ora e maleve" me drejtor Luigj Gurakuqin lidhur me periudhen kur Tirana behej kryeqytet.Tashi per hir te se vertetes duhet pranuar se Tirana deri ne shpalljen kryeqytet ishte nje qender e parendesishme ne jeten shqiptare,kjo bazuar ne nje fakt te vetem na tregoni nje ngjarje te vetme kombetare para 1920 qe njeh si vend ngjarje Tironen!?E themeloi Sulejman Pasha,sipas historianit Dom Ndoc Nikaj ne "Hystoria e Shqypnise",sulltani i dha Sulejman Pashes te drejten te ngrinte nje qytet ne perandori sepse ky pasha shqiptar e pushtoi Teheranin dhe Sulejmani e quajti qytetin Teheran,emer i cili divergoi ne Tirane me shekuj!Tashti ne ndertimin e qyteteve mesjetare e deri ne kohen moderne eshte zbatuar nje rregull jetik,qytetet ngriheshin ne brigje te lumenjeve shikoni Berati,Shkodra,Apolonia,Skampa apo me vone Elbasani,Prizreni,Dibra,Shkupi,etj jane qytetet ne brigje te lumenjve dhe jane shume te vjetra sepse uji eshte elementi baze per jeten!Tirana ndaj edhe mbeti nje qender e vogel e pa jete deri ne Kongresin e Lushnjes sepse nuk kishte resurse per t'u bere nje qytet i madh mesjetar!Por arrin te behet nje qytet i madh ne kohet moderne,kjo eshte teme me vete,mundesite e teknikes kane bere qytete mes shkretetirave pasi jetojme ne kohe tjera!Por po te lexoni nje liber te nje autoreje amerikane(R.W.Lane "The Picks of Shala"),e cila ka ardhe ne Tirane ne vitin 1923 tregon se si po hapej rruga e Durresit mes nje varreze,nen drejtimin e Kryeministrit A.Zogu,te cilin ajo e pershkruan si ndertuesin e kesaj Tirane dhe ne fakt ajo qe eshte e hajrit edhe sot ne Tirane eshte pikerisht çka eshte ndertuar nga Zogu,kusuri eshte model se si nuk duhet ndertuar,shembull i keq arkitekture!Sipas disa studiuesve,mes tyre vecoj Ihsan bej Toptanin te cilin edhe e kam patur fatin ta takoj ne Londer,tiranas jane Bargjinet dhe Toptanasit te cilet eshte e vertete jane nga Kruja me origjine pinjoj te Karl Topise,nje femije i mbetur ne rrenojat e nje shtepie te djegur te cilin e rrit nje jenicer...

----------


## tironce4ever

varianti qe shpjegon vendosjen e emrit te Tiranes ne kujtim te Teheranit e ka dhene Degrand(A.Degrand "Souvenirs de la Haute-Albania" Paris,1901, page 207
Ndersa variantin e emrit Tirr-an e ka shkruar A.Gashi(A.Gashi "Gjeografia e Shqiperise" tirane 1933,f.65-67
dihet qe keto versione kane rene poshte pasi emri ekzistonte perpara se te themelohej qyteti.
Versionet se si ka ardhur emri Tirane :
si trasformin i emrit te lashte te treves Theranda qe gjendet ne harten Tabula Peuntingeriana, te shekullit III pas Krishtit
kjo per emrin Andrra e Jetas

----------


## tironce4ever

Andrra e Jetes 
Sulejman Pasha nuk ka luftuar ne teheran lal.........lexoj
e marre nga "Themelimi i Tiranes"G.Bakiu.

Ne 16 Muharrem te vitit 1022 hixhri u kthye ne sarajin e tij...
Trashgimtari i nje prej dyerve me te medha te Arberit Sulejman Pasha kish kujtuar se kish mbetur jashte syrit perandorak.Pas renie se Krujes stergjyshi te tij i ish dashur te fshihej ne male per ti shpetuar shpates osomane e cila se fundi e kish kositur. Pas 100 vjet arratie amaneti i te parave per tu kthyer ne pronat e te pareve ishte bere realitet,per aq sa mund te quej realitet marrja e te qindes pjese te principates se tyre.Kish qene i ati i tij Barkini qe me konvertimin ne myslyman kish humbur gjurmet dhe ish vendosur ne Mulletin e Vogel.Aty ato ndodheshin ne portat e fushes se Tiranes tokes dhe endrres se tyre...nderkohe Sulejman Pasha ishte ne Konstandinopoje per te kryer shkollen e larte...........
D.M.TH JO NE LUFTE NE TEHERAN OK
Ne vitin 1614 Sulejman Pasha filloi ndertimin e"XAMISE se VJETER"ose e quajtur ndryshe "XHAMIA E SULEJMAN PASHES"duke shenuar keshtu themelimin e qytetit te TIRANES 
Ne porten e kesaj xhamie ishte gdhendur vitii ndertimit: 1023 hixhri sipas kalendarit islam qe korespondon me vitin 1614 pas Krishtit

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

tironco...ato fakte jane te dyshimta nga ky fare G.Bakiu qe me ke cituar.Me mire lexo me shume  se kulturohesh,e ke pare ndonje here "Historia e Shqypnise" te Dom Ndoc Nikes botuar qe me 1917?!Sylejmani u be pasha per dicka dhe kjo erdhi per shkak se ai pushtoi Teheranin,faktet jane fakte kurse perrallat me Theranda e tjera legjenda e perseris nuk kane asnje rendesi sepse varreza si ato te fshatrave te Tiranes ka ne gjithe vendin tone!Mos u lodhni kot Tirana sot eshte nje qytet i madh po eshte nje qytet i ri dhe pa tradite,mos e beni mizen buall,sepse mungesa e tradites nuk e zbeh rendesine e sotme te ketij qyteti!Rendesia e Tiranes fitohet vetem pas shpalljes kryeqytet sepse perpara nuk kishte kurrfare rendesie,tironco,po e perseris edhe njehere me trego nje ngjarje te rendesishme kombetare qe mban si vendngjarje Tiranen,perpara 1920...

----------


## Brari

Mos u zini po  tregoni sa dini e te mesojme.

Gazeta shqiptare thote:



"Tiranasit" e ardhur rishtaz

Historia e transformimit të kryeqytetit 


-----------------------------------------------------------------

Rezarta Delisula
Agime Kastrati

TIRANE

Në fillim të viteve 1600, rreth vendit që sot quhet Ushtari i Panjohur, u vendosën shtëpitë e para tiranase. Të ardhur nga fshatrat përqark, banorët zbritën në fushë për të krijuar kështu qytetin e vogël. E pozicionuar mirë gjeografikisht Tirana nisi të rritej çdo ditë. Të "huajt" e parë që prekën qytetin, ishin ortodoksit. Ata u vendosën në qendër të Tiranës nga ish-Mapoja e Madhe apo sot 9-katëshet tek ish-kafe "Flora" pranë Rrugës së Durrësit. Ortodoksit kanë mbrritur në Tiranë rrth viteve 1800. Më pas një grup i madh vllehësh u stacionua te Liqeni Artificial apo të Stani i Gogëve. Këto ishin dy grupimet e para të të huajve që prekën kryeqytetin. Tentativat e zgjerimit të qytetit të vogël u dukën jo vetëm me pozitën kyçe gjeo-grafike, por edhe me zemërgjerësinë e hapjen e dyerve për të gjithë të ardhurit e mëvonshëm.

Dibranët

Kristo Frashëri, historian i vjetër, tregon për Gazetën se dibranët kanë zbritur në Tiranë që në vitin 1913, pas agresionit serb. Në fakt historia e dibranëve nis me mbylljen e dyerve në Shqipëri. Mijëra qytetarë zbrisnin qytet më qytet, duke kërkuar vend për t'u vendosur, por pas indiferencës së qyteteve të mëdha, si Shkodra e Elbasani, zbritën në Tiranë. Mëhalla e dibranëve njihet sot zona në të djathtë Xhamllëkut, ndërsa një pjesë shumë e madhe janë shpërndarë. Prapa Shkollës së Kuqe ndodhet edhe lagjja e durrsakëve, një tjetër zonë kjo e populluar me të ardhurit nga qyteti fqinj. Në vitet '40 të shekullit XX, qyteti nisi të ndahej me "krahina". Ndryshe nga të ardhurit e tjerë, kosovarët kanë zbritur në Tiranë në vitin 1941. Fisi i Shalëve ka qenë ai që kanë zënë vend më shumë në lagjet e kryeqytet, si në pjesën para stacionit të trenit. Mbiemri i tyre lidhej me zanatin që kishin për punimin e shalëve të kuajve.

Të ardhurit e fundit

Pas vendosjes së diktaturës komuniste, udhëheqësi nisi shpërnguljen e Labërisë. Pjesa e Tiranës së Re, e papopulluar deri atëherë, u bë qyteza e jugut. Gjatë 50 viteve të diktaturës në Tiranë vazhdonin të vinin familje nga jugu i vendit. Vitet '90 dhe lëvizja e lirë e copëtuan kryeqytetin edhe më shumë. Përveç se ka mëhalla dibranësh e durrsakësh, ka edhe çamësh, korçarësh, kuksianësh... ndërsa tironasit kanë mbetur pa mëhallë. Harta e kryeqytetit është zgjeruar me të ardhurit që kanë zënë "ëmbël" një pjesë shumë të mirë të pronave të vendasve: Bathoren. Në fillim të viteve '90 Tirana numëronte rreth 250 mijë banorë, ndërsa së fundmi kryeqyteti është shtuar me 500 mijë banorë më shumë. Kështu nisi të humbë Tirana e vjetër, me 700 dyqanet e Pazarit të Vjetër, me monumentet e hershme të kulturës, akshihanet, kafenetë, me lagjet dhe rrugët me kalldrëme e shtëpitë me qerpiç...

--------

Qekan te vjeter llaci fact mer jahu..

Kam kujtu se jan 200 vjecar po qekan ne ma te vjeter..

Interesant..

----------


## ALBA

A e dini se 



· Tirana ndodhet 110 m mbi nivelin e detit. Temperaturat mesatare vjetore janë : në korrik + 24o celcius dhe në janar +7o celcius. Në vit bie 1200 mm shi.

· Tirana ndodhet në të njëjtin paralel me Napolin, Madritin dhe Stambollin dhe në të njëjtin meridian me Budapestin dhe Krakovin.

· Tirana u themelua më 1614 nga Sulejman Pasha, me origjinë nga fshati Mullet. Fillimisht ai ndërtoi një xhami, një furrë dhe një hamam. Dy shekuj më vonë drejtimin e qytetit e mori familja Toptani nga Kruja.

· Ekzistojnë kater hipoteza për prejardhjen e emrit Tiranë...



1- Tiranë mendohet se vjen nga fjala Theranda, e përmendur në burimet e lashta greke dhe latine, që vendasit e quanin Të ranat, meqë fusha ishte formuar si rezultat i materialeve të ngurta që sillnin ujrat nga malet përreth.





             2- Tirana vjen nga Tirkan. Tirkan ka

             qenë një kështjellë në shpat të malit të 

             Dajtit. Akoma ekzistojnë rrënojat e 

             kësaj  kështjelle të lashtë që daton fillimin

             datonne fillimin e shekullit te pare para

             lindjes se Krishtit, e cila mendohet te

             kete qene keshtjella qe historiani

             bizantin Prokop (shek. VI), e quan

             keshtjella e Tirkanit





3- Tiranë vjen nga Teheran, kryeqytet i Iranit, në kujtim të një fitoreje të korrur nga Sulejman Pasha, (themeluesi i qytetit) në krye të ushtrisë turke gjatë fushatës në Persi.





4- Një gojëdhënë tiranase thotë se emrin e qytetit Sulejman Pasha e mori nga një plakë që takoi në vendin ku do të ngrinte qytetin. Pyetjes së Sulejman Pashës se çfarë po bënte, plaka iu përgjegj: Po tir an! (an d.m.th. mëndafsh)

· Lagjja e parë e Tiranës ishte ajo e Bamit.

· Xhamia në qendër të Tiranës, e quajtur Xhamia e Ethem Beut, filloi të ndërtohej më 1789 nga Molla beu i ardhur prej Petrelës dhe u përfundua më 1821 nga i biri, Haxhi Ethem Beu, stërnipi i Sulejman Pashës. Për të punuan mjeshtërit më të mirë të Shqipërisë.


             ·  Kulla e Sahatit u fillua nga Haxhi

             Ethem Beu rreth vitit 1821-1822 dhe 

             u përfundua me ndihmat e familjeve të 

             pasura të Tiranës.

Montimi i sahatit u bë nga familja Tufina. Më 1928 u ble në Gjermani nga shteti shqiptar një Sahat modern dhe kulla u ngrit në lartësinë 35 m. Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore Sahati u dëmtua, por u rivu në punë në korrik të vitit 1946.

·Ura e Tabakëve (përballë Parlamentit ) daton në shekullin XVIII.

· Tyrbja e Kapllan Pashës (pranë monumentit Ushtari i panjohur) është ndërtuar në vitin 1816.

· Kalaja e Petrelës ndodhet 12 km nga Tirana dhe daton në shekullin IV para Krishtit. Formën e saj aktuale e mori në shekullin e XIII nën sundimin e Topiajve dhe më vonë kaloi pronë e familjes së Kastriotëve.

· Mali i Dajtit, në lindje të Tiranës është 1612 m i lartë.

· Tirana u shpall kryeqytet i përkohshëm më 8 shkurt 1920 nga Kongresi i Lushnjës dhe përfundimisht e mori këtë status më 31 dhjetor 1925.

· Tirana është kryeqendra botërore e bektashinjve nga viti 1925, vit kur bektashinjtë u ndaluan dhe u përzunë nga Turqia.

             ·  Rruga e Durresit eshte hapur me

             1922  dhe quhej « Nana Mbretereshe»

             Per ndertimin e saj u prishen shume

             shtepi e kopshte.

· Godina ekzistuese e Parlamentit u ngrit më 1924 dhe fillimisht ka shërbyer si Klubi i Oficerëve. Aty, më 1 shtator 1928 Ahmet Zogu shpalli monarkinë.

· Qendra e Tiranës është projektuar nga arkitektët të njohur italianë të periudhës musoliniane Florestano de Fausto dhe Armando Brasini. Pallati i Brigadave (ish-pallati mbretëror), godinat e Ministrive, Banka Kombëtare dhe Bashkia janë vepra të tyre.

· Bulevardi « Dëshmorët e Kombit » është ndërtuar në vitin 1930 me emrin Bulevardi Zogu I. Në periudhën e komunizmit pjesa nga Sheshi Skënderbej deri tek Stacioni i trenit u quajt Bulevardi Stalin.

· Pallati i Kulturës, ku ndodhet Teatri i Operas dhe Baletit dhe Biblioteka Kombëtare, u përfundua më 1963. Ai u ndërtua mbi ish-pazarin e vjetër të Tiranës dhe tulla e parë u vendos nga Hrushovi më 1959.

             · Monumenti i Skenderbeut i ngritur

             më 1968, është vepër e Odhise Paskalit 

             në bashkëpunim me Andrea Mano dhe 

             Janaq Paço. Ai u vendos me rastin e

             500 vjetorit te vdekjes se heroit kombetar

· Monumenti Nëna Shqipëri, 12 m i lartë, u përurua në varrezat « Dëshmorët e Kombit » më 1971.

· Akademia e Shkencave u përfundua më prill 1972.

· Galeria e Arteve Figurative u krijua më 1976 dhe në të përfshihen rreth 3200 vepra të autorëve shqiptarë dhe të huaj.

· Muzeu Historik Kombëtar u ndërtua më 1981 dhe afresku në ballë të tij titullohet « Shqipëria ».

· Qendra Ndërkombëtare e Kulturës, ish-muzeu Enver Hoxha u përurua më 1988. « Piramida » u projektua nga një grup arkitektësh nën drejtimin e Pranvera Hoxhës dhe Klement Kolanecit.



             ·  Ne shek. XVII, Tirana kishte reth 4000

             banorë. Në vitin 1920  17.000 banorë.

             1938  25.000 banorë.

             1945  40.000 banorë.

             1990  250.000 banorë.

             Aktualisht, dyndja masive e banorëve 

             nga gjithë pjesët e tjera të vendit 

             drejt   Metropolit, e ka çuar popullsinë 

             e Tiranës mbi 700.000 banorë

----------


## Enri

Belina Budini
TIRANË  Përveç historisë së ngjarjeve, figurave, Tirana ka edhe një histori rrugësh. Nga familjet e vjetra tiranase, tek heronjtë dhe dëshmorët e njësive partizane, por edhe artistë, politikanë, gjeneralë, miq të Shqipërisë; rrugët dhe sheshet e kryeqytetit kanë përjetësuar një mori individësh të njohur, të harruar ose krejt të panjohur nga vetë kryeqytetasit. Historia e Tiranës mund të ndërtohet edhe nga historia e rrugëve të saj. Fatet e kësaj historie i ka vendosur një organizëm i padukshëm në institucionin e Bashkisë së Tiranës, Këshilli Bashkiak, edhe pse shpesh emërtimet nuk kanë ngjitur dhe njerëzit e kanë ndryshuar fatin e këtyre vendimeve. Nga ana tjetër, një mori rrugësh e sheshesh kanë emra që përgjithësisht nuk janë memorizuar, pasi janë ndërruar shpesh, duke i ngatërruar njerëzit. Ndërkaq, mungesa e pllakave të rrugëve, vendosja e tyre gabim ose fshirja së shkronjave është një problem tjetër, që i ka shtuar keqkuptimet. Lista e emërtimeve të rrugëve të kryeqytetit për një pjesë të banorëve të Tiranës është idiomë. Për shembull, rruga Gjeneral Nikols shumicës së tyre nuk u kujton asgjë. Ka plot nga ata që nuk e dinë se paskërka një shëtitore Lasgush Poradeci ose një shesh me emrin Paris. Emërtimet e reja, pas ndryshimesh të shumta, zëvendësimesh e fshirjesh për shkak të konotacionit komunist, ende nuk janë në përdorim nga kryeqytetasit. Për shembull, shumë qytetarë sheshit Mustafa Qemal Ataturk vazhdojnë ti thonë 21 dhjetori (pasi e kanë fshirë nga kujtesa evenimentin që i dha emrin këtij kryqëzimi gjatë regjimit komunist), i cili përkujtonte ditëlindjet e Stalinit. Nga ana tjetër, Rrugës së Kavajës nuk i ngjiti kurrë emërtimi Konferenca e Pezës e që tani e ka zgjatimin e saj fundor drejt Kombinatit. Referimi me familjet tiranase, nga ana tjetër, janë emërtimet më solide të rrugëve të kryeqytetit. Disa prej tyre qysh prej themelimit të Tiranës, shpalljes së pavarësisë ose nga koha e shtetit të Zogut. 
Rrugët e vetëpagëzuara
Paçka se Rruga e Dibrës është pagëzuar nga Këshilli Bashkiak me emrin rruga Bajram Curri, ajo edhe sot e kësaj dite vazhdon të quhet Rruga e Dibrës e, më në fund, edhe vetë insitucioni ka vendosur ta quajë kështu këtë rrugë edhe zyrtarisht. Është një rrugë e vetëpagëzuar, e cila ishte pikënisja e rrugës së vjetër për në Dibër, nga Qafa e Tujanit dhe ku u vendosën shumë prej migrantëve dibranë që zbarkuan në qytetin e Tiranës, i cili pranoi ti kishte në gjirin e vet, pasi ishin refuzuar në Elbasan. Tani komuniteti i dibranëve të vjetër është identifikuar fort në këtë zonë të Tiranës. Ndërkaq, emërtimi Bajram Curri ka kaluar si emërtim për bulevardin përgjatë Lanës, në pjesën e jashtme të unazës së kryeqytetit. Rruga e Kavajës gjithashtu ka një histori të ngjashme emërtimi dhe qytetarët e kanë thirrur gjithnjë kështu, megjithëse zyrtarisht ajo ka mbajtur gjithnjë emrin Konferenca e Pezës, ndërsa vitet e fundit edhe emërtimi i saj zyrtar përputhet me emërtimin e popullit dhe vetëm pjesa e mbetur e rrugës nga sheshi Ataturk për në Kombinat ka emrin Konferenca e Pezës. Po kështu edhe Rruga e Durrësit.
Rrugët e dëshmorëve
Një mori rrugësh në kryeqytet përjetësojnë dëshmorët, partizanët dhe këto emërtime janë ruajtur. Sipas Valter Gjonit, përgjegjës i sektorit të historisë dhe traditës kulturore në Bashkinë e Tiranës, gjatë emërtimeve të rrugëve është bërë kujdes të risillen vlerat, të mos çohen në periferi figurat e rëndësishme, por të mos bëhet më luftë klasash deri edhe me emërtimet e rrugëve, siç ishte bërë më parë. Kjo është arsyeja për të cilën shumë emërtime rrugësh nuk janë ndryshuar për shkak të traditës që kanë krijuar këto emërtime. Nga ana tjetër, sipas Gjonit, u vu re një mungesë e emërtimeve nga rilindasit. Rruga e sotme Abdyl Frashëri, përkarshi Presidencës, vetëm para pak vitesh vazhdonte të quhej rruga Miqësia, megjithëse askush nuk e mbante më mend se për çfarë miqësie bëhej fjalë,- shprehet Gjoni. Kishte gjithashtu dy rrugë Mine Peza, njëra prej të cilave e tepërt, që tani quhet Asim Vokshi. Rruga tjetër tregonte pikërisht vendin pranë burgut ku është vrarë Mine Peza,- shprehet spcialisti i kulturës në bashki. Është shtuar gjithashtu rruga Murat Toptani, pranë Galerisë së Arteve, pasi edhe ai ka qenë një artist (skulptor). 
Rrugët e familjeve tiranase
Rruga e Bogdanëve, e Tafajve, e Saraçëve... Një pjesë të mirë të historisë së rrugëve të Tiranës e kanë bërë familjet e vjetra të kryeqytetit. Bashkia e Tiranës ka vendosur ti ruajë këto emërtime të rëndësishme. Për shembull, Rruga e Bogdani shenjon pikërisht emrin e fisit me këtë emër. Ky emër iu rikthye vetëm para rreth 3 vjetësh kësaj rruge dhe emërtimi që e zëvendësonte, Andon Zako Çajupi i kaloi një tjetër rruge, aty ku ndërthuren rrugë me emërtime kryesisht të personaliteteve rilindase. Rruga e re Andon Zako Çajupi i ka vajtur pranë një busti të rilindasit të shquar. Emërtimet e këtyre rrugëve janë nga më të vjetrat. Si për shembull, Rruga e Tafaj është një rrugë rreth 200-vjeçare, pranë Selvisë, tek Akademia e Tafajve. 

Emërtimet e asgjësë
Të papersonalizuara, tërësisht të huaja, kanë qenë shumë prej emërtimeve gjatë regjimit komunist në qytetin e Tiranës, kur kishte shkolla dhe rrugë me emrat : 20 vjetori i X, 50 vjetori i Y dhe asnjëherë nuk fokusohej vëmendja tek X apo Y, por pikërisht tek e më pakuptimta fjalë që tregonte 20 a 50 vjetët e një asgjëje. Kështu për shembull 50 vjetori ishte emërtimi i një shkolle në Kombinat që sot quhet Musine Kokalari dhe shënonte 50-vjetorin e Pavarësisë, që nga viti në vit bëhej më shumë vjeç. 


Problemi
Emërtime të njëjta
Sipas përgjegjësit të sektorit të traditës kulturore në bashki, negative janë mbingarkesat me emërtime të njëjta rrugësh, shkollash, kinemash, institucionesh të tjera. Këto emërtime paralele kanë ekzistuar më kot dhe janë shtuar gjatë regjimit komunist e një pjesë vijojnë të ekzistojnë ende. Kemi rrugë, shkollë, kinema, bust, shtëpi muze etj. të Ali Demit, për shembull; si edhe shumë emërtime Qemal Stafa e 5 Maji. Këto janë kepërdorime të emërtimeve, pasi zakonisht në botë një figurë nuk mund të ketë më shumë se dy përjetësime në qytet.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Qyteti  Tiranës 
Histori mbi Urbanistikën dhe Arkitekturën*

_Autorë:
BESNIK ALIAJ 
KEIDA LULO             _ 

*1.Tirana nga themelimi deri më 1920* 

*Hyrje* 
Tirana eshte kryeqyteti i Shqiperise dhe qyteti me i madh i vendit. Bashkia e Tiranës eshte populluar sot nga te pakten gjashteqindmije banore, ndersa rajoni i ashtuquajtur Tirana e Madhe [1] numeron 700-800 mije banore. Hapesira metropolitane Tirane-Durres-Fush Kruje perfshin gati 1/3 e popullsise se vendit. Tirana ndodhet pothuaj ne qender te vendit dhe sot eshte e zhvilluar te pakten ne 3000 hektare. 
Qyteti i Tiranes ka nje histori modeste ne krahasim me shume kryeqendra europiane, dhe jo vetem si kryeqender e shqiptareve por dhe per faktin se perben nje nga modelet e vecanta te zhvillimit urban ne Europe, ajo meriton nje vemendje te vecante. Tirana eshte shembull tipik i nje strukture mikse midis detit dhe malit, midis trashegimise kulturore ilire, romake, bizantine, dhe atmosferes orientale ; midis elementeve europiane dhe atyre tipike mesdhetaret dhe ballkanike ; midis modeleve urbane te zhvilluara dhe atyre ne zhvillim ; midis disiplines urabanistike me autoritare te koherave  dhe kaosit me anarshist te koheve moderne.. Me pak fjale, Tirana eshte nje nga qytetet me dinamike ne Europe dhe perfaqeson pa diskutim nje qytet ne nje tranzicion tipik dhe te tejzgjatur deri ne ditet tona. 
Tranzicioni si dukuri eshte pranishem ne cdo qender te banuar si shprehje e nje procesi historik te vazhdueshem dhe te panderprere te trasformimit urban pergjate koherave. Tirana si qytetit ne tranzicion perfaqeson nje periudhe kalimtare te zhvillimit strukturor dhe urban ne disa momente historike, produkte te shume faktoreve, perfshi ketu ndryshimet politike, ekonomike, sociale, qe kane ndodhur pas vitit 1990 dhe ne vazhdim. 
Trasformimi urban i vazhdueshem ka patur nje impakt te qarte ne trashegimine modeste historike te qytetit, sidomos gjate periudhes se tranzicioni politik dhe ekonomik te viteve 90-te. Per te pasur nje ide me te qarte per zhvillimin e qytetit te Tiranes eshte shume e rendesishme te analizojme zhvillimin historik te tij ne kendveshtrimin arkitektoniko urbanistik.
Parahistoria dhe fillimet para shekullit te 14-te 
Megjithese origjina e Tiranes nuk eshte aq e lashte sa qytete te tjera historike te Shqiperise si Durresi, Berati, Gjirokastra, Kruja, Shkodra, Elbasani, Korca, etj., gjetjet arkeologjike ne shpella te lashta  tregojne se territori ku shtrihet sot Tirana ka qene banuar para periudhes neolitike dhe behet fjale per vendbanime prehistorike nje nga te cilat ka qene Shpella e Pellumbasit. Kjo favorizohej per faktin se fusha dhe kodrinat e Tiranes gezonte nje mikroklime te vecante per shkak te pozites gjeografike dhe ndikimit zbutes i detit Adriatik qe ndodhet rreth 30 kilometra ne perendim. Kushtet klimaterike, resurset ujore te bollshme ne lumej dhe perrenj, relievi i larmishem fushor-kodrinor duke shtuar ketu edhe pranine e Malit te Dajtit si mur mbrojtes nga ererat e ftohta te veri-lindjes, percaktuan qe rajoni i Tiranes te jete, prej lashtesise deri me sot, nje fushe pjellore bujqesore e pasur dhe teresisht e pershtateshme per te jetuar. 
Gjate shekujve 3 dhe 4(e.s.),fusha e Tiranes shfrytezohej nga popullsi lokale e fshatrave prane kesaj fushe, te cilat per arsye mbrojtje kishin ndertuar banesa dhe fortesa kryesisht ne pikat strategjike te kodrave perreth. Kete e vertetojne edhe gjetjet arkeologjike ne fortifikimet dhe keshtjellat perreth Tiranes  si ne ate te Zgerdheshit, Lalmit, Shkalles se Tujanit, Dorezit, Kucit, Persqopit, Farkes, Berzhites, Bastarit, Dorakut, Ndroqit, Petreles, Brrarit, etj. 
Pushtimi Otoman midis shekujve te 14-te dhe 20-te 
Okupimi otoman i Shqiperise, filluar ne shekullin e 14, e gjeti Tiranen si nje kryqezim te rendesishem ne akset kryesore te transportit te rajonit Ballkanik  dhe te vendit duke u konsideruar si nje vend tranzit strategjik ndermjet Europes kristiane dhe Turqise orientale. Ky pozicion gjeografik nuk mund te influenconte pozitivisht ne zhvillimin arkitekturor dhe urban te qytetit per vete natyren tranzitore te qellimeve te zhvillimit. Bene perjashtim vetem objektet e kultit, te cilat u zhvilluan sepse ishin pjese e politikes se konvertimit te popullsise vendase nga kristiane ne muslimane. 
Gjate shekujve 16-18,xhamite behen objekte percaktuese ne ndertimin e qendrave te qyteteve. Ato ndertoheshin ne pjeset me aktive te tyre, prane tregut dhe ndertimeve te tjera publike, ose ne komplekse arkitekturale me objektet e mesiperme. 
Edhe per Tiranen, xhamite luajten nje rol pozitiv nga pikepamja urbanistike, sepse stimuluan krijimin e 5-6 ishujve urbane (mbi baze familjesh ose fisesh), te cilat me tendencen e tyre per rritje u bashkuan (unifikuan) dhe ne kombinim me traditat lokale krijuan nje skenografi, siluet dhe identitet te ri urban : Tiranen. 
Bërthamat e para urbane të Tiranës 
Bërthama e pâre historike dhe urbane e qytetit lindi dhe hodhi shtat se bashku me xhamine e vjeter te Sulejman Pashes ne qender te struktures se sotme te Tiranes, pikerisht ne kryeqezimin e arterieve kryesore te tranzitit tregetar nderkrahinor. Bashke me xhamine ne fjale u ndertuan edhe banesa te tjera, midis tyre edhe ato te feudaleve dhe te te afermeve te tyre, ne bregun e djathte te perroit te Lanes. Me tej ne distance 50-60 metra ne perendim te xhamise u ndertuan nje furre , nje banje dhe nje han, tre objekte sherbimesh qe ndikuan ne zgjerimin e pazarit. Keto ndertesa se bashku me banesat, ahuret, oborret, puset,  gjelberimet rrugicat, sheshet dhe varrezat, te gjitha te perqendruara rreth nderteses se xhamise, formonin nje njesi sociologjike, pronesie, gjinie dhe lidhje familjare jo vetem ne krijimin e saj por edhe shume kohe me pas. 
Berthama e dyte urbane u krijua ne fillim te shekullit te 18 rreth xhamise se Fires, e zhvendour rreth 600m ne veriperendim te berthames se pare, pikerisht aty ku takohen sot rruga e Barikadave dhe rruga Fortuzi. Kjo ndertese e amortizuar u rindertua mbi themelet e saj ne vitet 1859 duke u quajtur kesaj rradhe xhamia e Beshirit sipas emrit te tregetarit qe e ndertoi. 
Berthama e trete ndertohet ne verilindje  te berthames se pare duke filluar me ndertimin e xhamise se Zajmit  me 1775 dhe shembur per nevoja urbanistike ne takimin e rruges se Dibres me rrugen Thanas Ziko. 
Berthama e katert nis me kohen e themelimit te xhamise se Haxhi Ethemit e cila u vendos rreth 200 m ne perendim te xhamise se vjeter dhe rrethuar me banesa kopshte varre etj. 
Ne kete llogjike, ne pika te ndryshme, gjithnje ne nje distance te afert me berthamen e  pare, formohen me kohe edhe berthama te tjera me qender nje xhami si ajo e Stermasit ndertuar me 1840, e Kokonozit dhe e Berxollit ne shekullin e 19, e Karapicit ne 1858, e Mujos, e Reçit etj duke levizur ne menyre centrifugale nga qendra ne periferi e perseri ne qender me ane te ishujve te pavarur vendosur disi larg nga njerit tjetri dhe, qe me pas, pa asnje lloj organizimi dhe disipline vijne dhe zmadhohen gradualisht derisa takohen me njeri tjetrin duke krijuar nje sfond urbanistik me thurje te çrregullt dhe me dendesi te paket, qe kushtezohet nga ekzistenca e prones private mbi token. Copetimi feudal i tokes, mungesa e nje adminstrate qendrore e afte  per te diktuar ligje   kane kushtezuar ndertime te cregullta dhe shume te rralla pa ndonje parapregatitje teknike. 
Ndertimi xhamise se  Sulejman Pashes (1614) se bashku me banjat bublike (hamam), hanin, furren e bukes dhe Tyrben e Kapllan Pashes  simbolizojne  nga pikepamja historike dhe arkitektonike lindjen e qytetit te Tiranes.  Sot, me perjashtim te Tyrbes se Kapllan Pashes, nuk ekziston asnje prej ketyre objekteve pasi u prishen me kohen dhe vecanerisht gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore. 

*Arkitektura* 
-Xhamia e Sulejman Pashes se bashku me minaren e ndertuar prej te birit 19 vjet me pas, u njoh fillimisht nga piktura e piktorit anglez E. Lear (1848), pas meremetimit qe i bene feudalet Toptanas. Mbi kete baze dhe shenimeve te kohes,u be rikonstruksioni hipotetik i saj.Nga pikepamja arkitektonike,xhamia e vjeter kishte nje plan drejtkendor me brinje 16x13m .Pjesen me te madhe te siperfaqes e ze salla e lutjes dhe pjesen qe mbetet e ze portiku,qe perfaqesonte fasadat lindore dhe veriore te qytetit.Volumi i xhamise ishte nje paralelpiped me shume i shtrire se sa i larte me nje lartesi afer 9 m. E gjithe fasada e xhamise ishte e zbukuruar me afreske shumengjyreshe me motive lulesh dhe frutash si edhe me pamje nga Stambolli. 
-Tyrbja e Kapllan Pashes, nje objekt mjaft interesant,eshte ndertuar me gure te gdhendur,ka nje planimetri 8 kendeshe dhe perbehet nga nje arkad me kollona qe mbeshtetet mbi nje bazament te ulet.Kollonat jane prej guri dhe me kapitele me dekor bimor ne siperfaqe. Edhe pse e vogel,tyrbja shquhet per elegancen e arkades dhe punimin e detajeve. 
Ndersa xhamia e vjeter e Sulejman Pashes simbolizon lindjen e Tiranes, xhamia e Ethem Beut simbolizon memorien vizuale historike te qytetit te sotem sepse eshte e vetmja xhami e vendosur ne qendren historike te qytetit qe i ka  shpetuar shkaterrimeve te luftes dhe kohes.    
-Xhamia e Ethem Beut dhe Kulla e Sahatit u ndertuan gjate viteve 1794-1822, duke stimuluar edhe  karakterin vertikal te qendres se qytetit. Edhe pse ne te vetevete nuk perfaqesojne nje stil autokton shqiptar, ato jane te ndertuara sipas nje stili te perziere ku ndihet qarte ndikimi i arkitektures tradicionale. 
Kjo xhami nga pikepamja arkitektonike,perbehet nga salla e faljeve ne forme kubike dhe hajati.Vellimi kubik i salles se faljeve qarkohet nga lindja dhe veriu me portikun me arkada mbi kollona. Ambjenti qendror mbulohet me kupole qe mbeshtetet mbi trompa parabolike ne qoshet; kjo salle eshte e ndertuar me gure lumi te suvatuar, ndersa brendesia e saj eshte e pikturuar me ornamente bimore, vizatimi i te cilave i permbahet rregullave te simetrise, ndersa pjesa e jashtme e salles se faljeve qe perfshihet brenda portikut, eshte e zbukuruar me dekor bimor dhe nje sere tabllosh me pamje nga Stambolli. 
Ne kete xhami zhvillohet me tej prirja per nje afrim te arkitektures se kultit me ate popullore, rezultat dhe i shkeputjes nga tipat e vjeter te kopjuar nga arkitektura e kultit islam. Portiku i zhvilluar teresisht me arkaden gjysem rrethore, me linjen e tij te lehte, kalon ne nje plan te dyte volumin kubik dhe i jep nje vend me te justifikuar minares. 
Minarja e larte dhe e holle, eshte ndertuar prej guri te gdhendur .Pjesa e poshtme ka seksion katror, ndersa pjesa tjeter qe vjen duke u zvogeluar lehtesisht, ka te gdhendura kanelura vertikale te proporcionuara. 
Ne organizimin urbanistik te qendres se Tiranes, nje vend te veçante ze Kulla e sahatit. Ajo ka mbaruar se ndertuari ne 1830. Kulla e sahatit si pozicion eshte e vendosur ne krahun lindor te xhamise rreth 20 m prane saj me faqet e mureve te drejtuara perafersisht nga pikat e horizontit. Ajo paraqet nje vellim prizmor paralelpiped qe ne pjesen e siperme perfundon me nje cati piramidale. 
E ndertuar sipas nje aksi vertikal me lartesi te madhe, ajo eshte me baze kuadratike,dhe perbehet prej pjeses se poshtme qe ze lartesine me te madhe, ku levizin peshat, prej ambjenteve te mekanizmit mbi te, dhe kembanes ne pjesen me te larte. 
Pjesa e jashtme e kulles nga niveli i trotuarit deri tek ballkoni eshte ndertuar me gure te bardhe te gdhendur dhe ne forma drejtkendore. Ne krahun verior ndodhet porta e hyrjes ne kulle mbuluar nga nje hark i plote guri. Prej saj me ane te shkallesh te vogla qe ndjekin perimetrin e mureve anesore te ndricuara nga frenxhi te vogla hipet lart dhe dilet ne ballkon me ane te kater dyerve me hark . Ndertimi i kulles se sahatit perbente nje arritje ne fushen e zhvillimit ekonomik dhe shoqeror dhe nje objekt te ri ne repertorin ekzistue te arkitektures bashkohore.  Kulla e Sahatit ka karakter te theksuar arkitektonik, duke u bere me kalimin e kohes me silueten e saj, pjese perberese e fizionomise se qytetit, simbolika e tij. 
Ne shekullin e 18-te, u themelua ne perendim te Tiranes Panairi i Tregetise se Shen Lleshit, i cili u be nje pike takimi dhe pol terheqes interesash blegtorale dhe tregetare, duke sherbyer si mjet nderlidhes I qytetit me fshatin dhe me qytete te tjera si me Shkodren, Beratin, Elbasanin si edhe me krahinat me te largeta si Dibra dhe Kosova.    Me 1871 ky panair filloi serish te rimekembej duke u zhvilluar pothuajse nje here ne vit.  
Struktura e Qytetit te Tiranes (Shek 18-fillim Shek 20) 
Shume shpejt qyteti i vogel dhe modest mori pamjen e nje qyteti tregetar nga nevojat ekonomike te zones per nje qender qytetare, duke paraqitur shembullin e kalimit gradual nga nje qender e vogel e banuar ne nje qytet te mirefillte. Per kete kontribuan vecanerisht familjet e pasura dhe aristokracia e qytetit. 
Deri ne çerekun e pare te shekullit te XX, qyteti shtrihej rreth qendres se tij, ku qe ndertuar pazari dhe dy xhamite me te shquara. Arteriet kryesore ne forme radiale, lidhnin qendren e qytetit me lagjet e banuara rralle, ku banesa rrethohej me troje shume te gjere. Lidhja e nje pjese te popullsise, perveç zejtarise, me blegtori dhe bujqesi, ka kushtezuar karakterin urbanistik te kesaj qendre, veçanerisht ne lagjet e saj periferike. 
E krahasuar me disa qytete te ngritura sipas nje plani paraprak te cilat dallohen per struktura kompakte, struktura planimetrike e qytetit te Tiranes, kryesisht product I anarkizmit feudal, I prapambetjes se madhe ekonomike dhe kulturore, paraqetitet e çrregullt, e shtrire dhe e copetuar. Ne te bejne pjese dy zona, ajo e banimit dhe ajo ekonomike, dhe, si nderlidhese ishin rruget dhe rrugicat. 
Gjate gjithe periudhes se zhvillimit te qytetit keto pjese kane qene ne lidhje dhe varesi te ndersjellte ne shkalle e permasa te ndryshme ne kohe por duke ruajtur karakteristika themelore, fakt qe ka gjetur pasqyrim ne strukturen planimetrike te qytetit. 
Dhe me te vertete, megjithe evolucionin e pesuar ne rrjedhen historike, prej fillimeve e deri ne prag te shekullit 20 sic ka vene ne dukje me 1905 Degrand, Qyteti ruajti gati ate fizionomi qe kishte para 3-4 shekujsh. 
Mbeshtetur mbi  kete baze struktura e qyteti pervijohej ne kete menyre : 
-Zona e banimit terhequr me teper nga interesa te ngushta te pronesise dhe per mungese kontrolli te centralizuar, shtrihej dhe shperndahej kudo pa kufi dhe ndonje zone te caktuar. 
Vetem banesat e aristokracise feudale zoteruese te qytetit ishin te grumbulluara thuajse ne qender, brenda mureve te larta te cilat formomin kalane e qytetit. Por me pas me shtimin e tyre, shtepite e tyre u ndertuan edhe jashte ketyre mureve. Ndersa feudalet e tjere zejtare dhe tregetare ishin shperndare ne te kater anet e qytetetit pa lidhje dhe perkujdesje per njeri tjetrin, ndare ndermjet tyre edhe nga hapesira te medha boshe, gje qe ka ndikuar edhe ne shtrirjen e pajustifikuar te qytetit.      
Banesa tipike e Tiranes se asaj kohe ishte nje ose dy kateshe e ndertuar me qerpiq dhe te distancuara nga njera tjetra me kopshte te rrethuara me mure relativisht te uleta te cilat zgjateshin rrugeve. Ndonese numerikisht perbente objektin kryesor te qytetit , ne aspektin urbanistik, banesa qendronte teresisht pasive, per shkak te terheqjes se saj nga rruget kryesore. Por me kalimin e kohes keto raporte marrin vlera te tjera. Nga mesi I shekullit te 18 filluan te ndertohen banesa qe dalin ne balle te rruges dhe me pamjet e tyre kryesore te drejtuara ndaj saj, dhe dyqanet te shkeputen nga qendra e qytetit dhe te dalin ne buze te rrugeve 
-Zona tregetare  dhe ekonomike perfaqesohej nga pazari I vendosur I teri ne pjesen qendrore te qytetit. Pazari I vjeter eshte I perbere nga dyqane me galeri e strehe druri qe sipas Degrand ka qene prishur me 1905 dhe eshte rindertuar mbi bazen e pazarit te meparshem. Sic dihet edhe pazari I rindertuar u shemb ne vitet 60 per ndertimin e pallatit te madh te Kultures. 
Pazari I Tiranes ishte I shtrire brenda hapesires se kufizuar nga Rruga e Barikadave rruges se Dibres , rruges se sotme Luigj Gurakuqi, dhe prej nje pjese te sheshit te qendres se Tiranes, duke zene nje siperfaqe prej 2-3 ha. 
Sistemi i rrugeve 
Te dy zonat e siper permendura lidheshin ndermejt tyre me nje mori rrugesh e rrugicash te cilat perbejne ndoshta dukurine me karakteristike te qytetit. Pavaresisht se ajo shtrihej ne nje terren te paster fushor qe favorizon sistemin rrugor drejtkendor, Tirana pati nje system rrugor ku te gjitha rruget kryesore priren te shkojne ne qender.   
Rruge per qerre, per karavane, per kembesore, per bageti dhe me vone per automjete, te gjera e te ngushta, diku te drejta por me shume te thyera dhe sidomos te lakuara, te nderprera dhe , jo rralle pa krye, qe me ndarjet e shtesat familjare e interesat e pronesise degezoheshin ne te tjera, formonin me qindra fije qe e benin strukturen rrugore te qytetit gjithshka te ngjashme me damaret e nje gjetheje plepi. Ne pergjithesi ato ishin nga 2-12 metra te gjera dhe te tera te pashtruara. 
Sheshet publike.  Prej tyre mund te permendim sheshin para xhamise se vjeter dhe xhamise se Ethem Beut, sheshi I lutjeve (Namazgjahu) ne lagjen e Tabakeve (sot Ali Demi), sheshi I paradave ushtarake qe perkon me zonen e Shallvareve, dhe sheshi i Shqiptareve para Kinema Republikes. Me teper se sheshe klasike si hapesira gjeometrike te organizuara me ndertesa perreth, ato ishin ngastra te vogla te krijuara si zgjerime pjesore rrugesh me forma te crregullta dhe te lira nga ndertimet  

*Gjelberimi*
Vete Tirana ka lindur mes gjelberimit. Ajo ka qene pjese e cdo shtepie madje edhe atyre me te varferave. Gjelberimi gjendej ne nje shkalle me te kufizuar ne sherbimin publik,si per shembull perpara cdo xhamije dhe sheshi si pike referimi dhe anash ndonje pjese te rruges si ne rastin e rruges se Kavajes. 
Nga analiza sintetike qe ju be struktures urbanistike te qytetit prej lindjes se tij deri ne fillim te shekullit XX, del se qytetit ka pasur nje nisje ndertimore spontane, nje ecuri te ngadalte por te vazhdueshme karakterizuar nga nje strukture e çrregullt dhe nje shtrirje irracionale.     
Nentori i vitit 1912, eshte viti i pavaresise politike te Shqiperise nga pushtimi 5-shekullor otoman. Kjo date shenon fundin e periudhes se pare te rendesishme te tranzicionit per strukturen urbane te qytetit  ku qyteti u themelua si nje qender urbane me influenca te qarta dhe karakter oriental otoman. Gjate kesaj periudhe koshienca e zhvillimit urban ne traditen lokale shqiptare u perqendrua me shume ne arkitekture se sa ne urbanistike. Kjo ishte shprehje e nje forme te vecante te rezistences kunder pushtimit. Produkt i kesaj periudhe eshte Shtepia Tradicionale Tiranase, e ndertuar me materiale lokale te buta ndertimi (qerpic) te shoqeruara nga punime artizanale ne dru dhe hekur. Banesa tiranase eshte tipi me i hershem i baneses tradicionale shqiptare, dhe kjo duket qarte ne zhvillimin kompozicional te saj. 
Arkitektura e Baneses tiranase ndertohet mbi nje truall mjaft te gjere, rrethuar me mure te larte. Ajo pergjithesisht nuk kufizohet me rrugen .Porta e saj e hyrjes dy kateshe, eshte me permasa te medha, dhe disa here ne njeren fleger te deres ndertohet nje porte me e vogel qe perdoret zakonisht. Ne oborrin e gjere me peme ndertohet pusi dhe nje rrugine e shtruar me kalldrem lidh shtepine me porten. 
Ne planin kompozicional, banesa karakterizohet nga nje zgjidhje origjinale, e cila nuk ka paralele me asnje tip banese tjeter ne Shqiperi. Ne kete zgjidhje, vendin kryesor si berthama kompozicionale, e ze shtepia e zjarrit. Ky ambjent, ku zhvillohet gjithe jeta e perditshme, madje ne variantet e thjeshta dhe flihet, dallon nga ambjentet e tjera jo vetem nga vendi ne kompozim, por dhe nga siperfaqja dhe volumi qe ze. Lartesia relativisht e madhe e shtepise se zjarrit, perdhese, qe arrin deri ne 5m ka mundesuar qe ambjentet perreth saj te zhvilloken ne dy kate. Siperfaqja e dhomes se zjarrit varion nga 30-35m2 dhe ne plan ka formen e katerkendeshit kenddrejte.Ne kete ambjent gjejme gjithmone vatren e cila ndertohet ne drejtim te bishtit gjatesor.Lidhja e dhomes se zjarrit me katet e siperme qe e rrethojne,behet nepermjet nje ballkoni te brendeshem qe quhet Mafil,tek i cili shkon nepermjet shkalleve te lehta te drurit.Perpara shtepise se zjarrit ndertohej hajati,qe mbulohej me te njejten çati te shtepise se zjarrit.Balli i tij formohej nga shtylla druri dhe krijonte nje siperfaqe te mbrojtur para hyrjes, ecila sherbente per perpunimin e produkteve bujqesore,punimin ne avlement etj. 
Varianti me i zhvilluar dhe me karakteristiku i shtepise tiranase eshte ai i mbylljes se plote te shtepise se zjarrit nga te kater anet nga ndertimet me kat.Banesa tiranase,si ne pamjen e jashtme,ashtu dhe ne brendesi te saj,karakterizohet nga nje trajtim i thjeshte i elementeve arkitektonike.Se jashtmi te bie ne sy volumi i saj i madh,format e thjeshta volumore,qe thyhen deri diku vetem nga siperfaqet e hapura te hajatit. 
Kjo banese ndertohet me qerpiç dhe perforcohet me breza druri,ndersa si lidhes perdoret balta e punuar. Lenda e drurit perdoret per konstruksionin e çatise,dyshemete,dyert dhe dritaret,ndersa çatia mbulohet me tjegulla te lugeta te kuqe, dhe kjo eshte arsyeja qe Tirana e vjeter shpesh eshte quajtur Tirana e Kuqe, ne ndryshim nga cka predikohej pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore nga ideologjia komuniste.   
[1] Tirana e Madhe perfshin Bashkite e Tiranes, Kamzes, Vores dhe komunat e perreth tyre. Ndersa Rajonit Metropilitan I shtohen edhe bashkite e Durresit, Shijakut, Fush Krujes dhe komunat.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*2.Nga Pavaresia tek Lufterat Boterore (1920-1938)* 

Me 20 Janar 1920, Tirana shpallet kryeqytet i vendit nga Kongresi i Lushnjes. Ky akt perbente nje ngjarje te shenuar historike,politike dhe administrative. Ja si shkruante dikur Sami Frasheri per kryeqytetin  e ardhshem te Shqiperise:  Kryeqyteti I pergjithshem do te jete nje nga qytetet qe ndodhen ne mes te Shqiperise e ne te cilen te flitet gjuha shqipe.Po me mire do te jete te behej nje qytet i ri, ne mes te Shqiperise, ne nje vend te shendetshem dhe te bukur. Ky qytet,te cilin mund ta quajme Skenderbegas, do te goditet ne nje menyre fort te bukur, me udhe te gjera dhe te drejta, me shtepi te mira,me sheshe dhe gjithshka duhet. Duket qe koha e kenaqi plotesisht kete deshire te rilindasit te madh me caktimin e Tiranes si kryeqytet, si per kushtet e favorshme klimaterike, largesia e moderuar nga mali dhe deti etj. me fusha pjellore, me klime te bute, ashtu edhe me mundesite per zhvillimin ekonomik,  komunikacionit, tregetise etj. Por Tirana duhej te pregatitej per rolin qe do te merrte, dhe per kete duhet te ndermerreshin masa per shndrimin e saj gradual ne nje qender politiko-administrative. Kjo perben aktin dhe momentin kyc te trasformimit te qytetit nga nje strukture urbane spontane dhe kaotike ne ate te nje zhvillimi modern urban, bazuar mbi studime dhe plane rregulluese. 
Viti 1920 e gjen Tiranen nje qytet me siperfaqe 305 ha,ku zona e banimit ze 98,2% te siperfaqes se qytetit, popullsia numeron 15000 banore dhe dendesia e popullsise eshte afersisht 50 banore per ha. Qyteti zhvillohet rreth celules se pazarit dhe zona e banimit shtrihet kryesisht ne veri dhe lindje te qytetit. 
Zona e banimit dhe ajo ekonomike u lidhen me nje sere rrugesh dhe rrugicash,qe perbenin dukurine me karakteristike te qytetit.Ato ishin shume te ngushta,te shtrembera dhe here here dhe pa krye.Nga kjo mori rrugesh dhe rrugicash, te binin ne sy rruget nderkrahinore si ajo e Durresit, Elbasanit, Shkodres, Dibres, Kavajes, Shengjergjit etj, te cilat 
Kryqezoheshin te gjitha ne qender (Pazari). Pra qendra e qytetit eshte pazari,ku zhvillohej njekohesisht si aktiviteti prodhues dhe ai tregtar; 
Pas nje viti,me 1921,qyteti rritet me 15%,pra 350 ha, dhe ka tendence te zhvillohet ne drejtimin VL-JP. 
Ne vitin 1923, u hartua Plani i Pare Rregullues  nga arkitekte dhe inxhinjere austriake.Plani rregullues i vitit 1923 kerkon te arrije nje zgjidhje kompromisi midis ndertimit te nje rrjeti rrugor te rregullt drejtkendor dhe rregullimit dhe pershtatjes se atij ekzistues, pra kerkon te krijoje nje rrjet rrugor kuadratik te paster ne jug dhe perendim te pazarit, zone e cila ishte pothuaj e lire,dhe ne pjesen tjeter te qytetit ne veri dhe lindje te pazarit, ky rrjet rrugor merr parasysh drejtimin e rrugeve dhe rrugicave kryesore,veçanerisht te rrugeve radiale, duke i drejtuar dhe zgjeruar ato . Qendra e qytetit mbetet perseri pazari.Megjithese nuk ishte nje studim shume i suksesshem per sa i perket realizimit, plani udhehoqi hapjen (zgjerimin)  e akseseve kryesore te qytetit si: Rruga e Durresit, Rruga e Kavajes, Ruga e Barrikadave, etj. 
Pas nje periudhe politike kaotike dhe me ardhjen ne pushtet te qeverise se udhehequr nga Ahmet Zogu, autoritetet e asaj kohe e orientuan politiken e vendit nga Italia, qe ishte ne ate kohe vendi fqinj me i fuqishem dhe me i zhvilluar. Ne mungese te plote te mjeteve financiare, qeveria kerkoi nje ndihme ekonomike nga Italia per rilevimin gjeodezik te qyteteve shqiptare si dhe per hartimin e planeve te tyre rregulluese.Me ndihmen ekonomike te dhene nga Italia,me anen e Bankes Kombetare,Italia krijoi Shoqerine per zhvillimin ekonomik te Shqiperise.Italia e Musolinit e pa kete afrim si nje shans ideal per te finalizuar aspiratat e saj per nje ekspansion te mundshem drejt Ballkanit. Keshtu qe pas pushtimit ottoman, Shqiperia u konsiderua per te dyten here si nje ure apo vendkalim per interesa te caktuara gjeopolitike te kohes, por tashme ne nje sens tjeter: nga perendimi drejt lindjes. 
Kjo kohe shenon fillimin e periudhes se dyte te rendesishme te trasformimit te struktures urbane dhe arkitektonike te Tiranes. Tentativa e pare nga autoritetet e kohes, qe ftesa qe i beri qeveria  profesionisteve me emer si arkitektit Italian Brasini ne vitin 1925. Ky i fundit e pranoi ftesen dhe hartoi projekt idene e pare rreth riorganizimit te qendres se re te kryeqytetit shqiptar qe konsistonte ne nje grup prej 6 ndertesash te ministrive dhe te nje bulevardi qendror eklektik, i cili u realizua me vone me ndryshime dhe do te materializohej ne forma me pragmatike nga arkitekti  italian Florestano Di Fausto qe punoi per Tiranen me pas. 
Ideja e Arkitekt Brazinit ishte qe te krijonte nje ishull roman ne qytet, pa u alternuar me pjesen tjeter te qytetit me karakter te theksuar oriental, por qe do te sherbente si nje çerniere lidhese ndermjet qytetit te vjeter dhe qytetit modern qe do te ngrihej ne te ardhmen. Projekti konsistonte ne krijimin e nje bulevardi te gjere me orientim V-J,qe ndan qytetin ekzistues nga periferia e tij, dhe qe propozohet si qender monumentale dhe qeveritare e nje qyteti  te ri autonom qe do te zhvillohet duke injoruar trashegimine orientale te qytetit te vjeter. 
Tirana e re nuk do te ishte tjeter veçse realizimi i projektit te asaj kulture perendimore te kohes qe te impononte vizibilitet dhe aparenca madheshtore. Sheshi i Ministrive dhe aksi madheshtor i bulevardit ishin  qartesisht nyja qendrore e nje qyteti te ispiruar nga « varesia irreale » ndaj rilindjes italiane, qe lidhej vetem me deshiren e autoriteteve te asaj kohe per te ndertuar nje qytet modern sipas arkitektures me bashkekohore dhe te nje hapesire te pamate (pjesa jugore dhe perendimore e Tiranes ishin pothuajse bosh),e cila te lejonte te realizoje çdo ide sado madheshtore te ishte ajo.   
Ne vitin 1926 hartohet  Plani i Dyte Rregullues te Tiranes qe eshte jo vetem nje rishikim i planit rregullues te vitit 1923,i cili pati mangesi,por materializohet per here te pare ideja e arkitekt Brazinit, per ndertimin e nje bulevardi te gjere sipas nje aksi veri-jug qe perkonte perpendikularisht me perroin e Lanes qe pershkonte mes per mes qytetin.Ne kete plan rregullues kontribojne tre autore te tjere Inxhinjeri shqiptar z.Eshref Frasheri, Ing. Castellani(italian) dhe austriaku Weiss. Qendra administrative do te ndertohet ne J-P te Pazarit,hidhet njolla e pare e sheshit « Skenderbej »,forma e se ciles erdhi si rezultat i perpunimit te vizatimeve te arkitekt Brazinit qe sheshin e ideoi ne forme rrethore dhe qe ne kete plan rregullues merr nje forme gjatesore,forme te cilen pak a shume e ruan edhe sot. Ne kete plan rregullues parashikohet per here te pare sistemimi i Lanes,por nuk behet fjale per nje sistemim te mirefillte te saj.Interesant eshte fakti se ne kete plan projektohet nje shesh rrethor nga i cili dalin shume radiale,ku njera prej te cilave eshte nje rruge qe nis nga sheshi « Sulejman Pasha » qe ne ate kohe quhej rruga e pishes,dhe qe perputhet plotesisht me sheshin e sotem « Avni Rustemi ». 
Plani i Trete Rregullues si kronologji, por i pari i periudhes kur Shqiperia u be Mbreteri, eshte ai i vitit 1928 i hartuar nga arkitekti austriak KOHLER.Ne kete plan rregullues hartuar ne shkallen 1 :5000, duket qarte sistemi kuadratik i rrjetit rrugor,sidomos ne zonen e Tiranes se re e cila qe pothuaj e pabanuar. 
Ne kete sistem kuadratik rrugesh,rruget radiale perseri kane nje rol kryesor,sidomos rruga e Durresit dhe rruga e Kavajes te cilat paraqiten si akse mjaft te gjera.Zona e Tiranes se re qe konceptuar si zone me zhvillim ekstensiv,pra zone vilash,te cilat vendosen ne parcela drejtekendeshe dhe qe formonin kuartalle kuadratike sipas rrjetit rrugor,ose vendoseshin sipas disa rratheve bashkeqendrore. 
Ne planin rregullues te Tiranes se re te gjitha parcelat kane te shenuar emrat e pronareve te rinj,dhe pavaresisht nga ndryshimet qe pesoi me vone ky plan rregullues,u respektuan zona e parcelave private.Keto parcela varionin nga 1000-1500 m2 duke krijuar hapesira te bollshme per kopshte dhe qe me vone do te quhej nga arkitektet italiane qe e rishikuan kete plan rregullues si « Citta giardino »,pra « qyteti-kopesht ». 
Ne baze te ketij plani,ne Tirane u ndertuan vila te mbrekullueshme dhe me arkitekture bashkekohore,qe anonte nga shfaqje te neoklasiçizmit deri tek shfaqjet e fundit te modernizmit. 
Ketu konturohet me saktesi aksi V-J i bulevardit me qendren administrative,nga pazari deri ne rreze te kodrave ne Jug,tek pallati Mbreteror.Ne te dy krahet e ketij aksi projektohen breza te gjere gjelberimi.Ne kete plan rregullues eshte bere sistemimi i mirefillte i Lanes perpendikular me aksin e bulevardit,me dy rruge paralele qe e kufizonin ate ne te dy krahet e saj. 
Plani i Katert  Rregullues i periudhes se mbretit Zog eshte ai  i vitit 1929. Ne kete plan rregullues konturohet i gjithe aksi i bulevardit; jo  me nga pazari, por nga stadiumi i ardhshem i qytetit qe perkon me Stacionin e trenit te sotem ne veri ,deri tek pallati Mbreteror ne Jug. Ne kete plan rregullues jane percaktuar kufijte e qytetit, qe brendashkruajne nje siperfaqe 4,5 km2, dhe konturohet zona e qendres se qytetit qe perfshin bulevardin V-J dhe rruget kryesore si Rr e Durresit,e kavajes,Elbasanit etj qe do ti nenshtroheshin nje rikonstruksioni te plote sipas arkitektures dhe urbanistikes bashkekohore me akse te gjera rrugesh te asfaltuara dhe perbri tyre godina me arkitekture bashkekohore sipas ligjit nr 2241 dt 21/9/1929 te Mbreterise, date e cila ligjeroi fillimin e punimeve per ndertimin e bulevardit « Zogu i pare »,qe perfaqesonte gjysmen veriore te ketij aksi. 
Ne fillim te vitit 1930 nisin punimet per ndertimin e dy akseve kryesore qe do ti jepnin frymemarrje qytetit dhe qe te dyja perfundonin ne sheshin « Skenderbej »,si bulevardi qendror Zogu I pare dhe hapjen dhe zgjerimin e Rruges se Durresit si dhe godinat e ministrive te sheshit qendror .Pergjate ketyre arterieve kryesore,nisin te ndertohen konstruksione moderne me arkitekture perendimore te kohes dhe me fasada te zbukuruara me dekor ne relief me nje elegance te admirueshme.Tirana jetonte ne kete moment nje periudhe lavdie dhe prosperiteti urban qe shprehej sidomos me hapjen e aksit te bulevardit te ri te qytetit. Nje arkitekt francez i kohes qe vizitonte Tiranen ne ate moment do te shprehej i befasuar por jo pa ironi: pashe nje bulevard pa qytet! duke vertertuar se zhvillimet e reja perendimore ishim mjaft te avancuara krahasuar me stadin e atehershem oriental te zhvillimit te qytetit. 
Aksi V-J i bulevardit kapte nje gjatesi prej 2 km dhe nje gjeresi minimale prej 35m.Zgjidhja e tij planimetrike ishte vijedrejte,me prerje terthore te perbere nga dy karegiataa prej kater korsish te kalimit te automjeteve secila,shtruar me pllaka bitumi dhe nga trutuare te gjera te shtruara me gure te vegjel shtufi ne forme mozaiku dhe te mbjella me 4 rradhe druresh e ligustrash. 
Gjate viteve 30 Vlen per tu permendur fillimi i punimeve per ndertimin e godines se « Bankes Kombetare te Shqiperise » disa vjet me vone,inagurimi i se ciles u be me 1938.Kjo ndertese e madhe dhe me linja arkitektonike qe tregonin potence dhe soliditet, ishte veper e arkitektit italian Vittorio Morpurgo. Godina u ndertua ne hyrje te rruges « Mussolini » ne ate kohe, sot rr. E Kavajes.Kjo ndertese mjaft moderne per kohen, eshte realizuar me beton te armuar dhe e veshur me tulla qeramike si dhe me pllaka guri te ardhura nga Italia ;Portiku qendror i perbere nga kater kollona madheshtore,ne faqet e tij te brendeshme ,eshte i dekoruar nga skulptura te realizuara me nje terakote speciale, veper e skulptorit Alfredo Biagini, ndersa interieri i salles qendrore te sportelit ne forme rrethore,eshte i ndriçuar me nje drite indirekte qe buron nga nje kupole qe mbulon sallen,dhe qe ngrihet mbi tamburin te veshur me mozaik,te realizuar nga Giulio Rosso. E kesaj periudhe eshte edhe kisha katolike pergjate rruges se Kavajes.   
Po ne vitin 1930, per shkak te zhvillimit ekonomik te qytetit, edhe si qender administrative, percaktohen kufijte e rinj te qytetit,pra zgjerimi i tyre sipas nje rrethi me qender ne sheshin « Sulejman Pasha » dhe me rreze 2,2 km,pra brendashkruan nje siperfaqe 12 km2.Duke qene se  sipas regjistrimeve te popullsise se vitit 1930,ajo numeronte 30000 banore,dendesia e qytetit te zgjeruar do te ishte 2500 banore per 1 km2.Zgjerimi i kufijve do te behej per dhenien mundesi te rritjes se zones se banimit e gjelberimit ne pjesen lindore,dhe zhvillimin e industrise ne zonen perendimore.Ky rreth kalon ne tete pika poligonale.Ky variant i percaktimit te kufijve nuk u realizua,dhe u zevendesua me nje variant te ri qe u hartua ne 1931 dhe qe ishte sipas nje vije te thyer qe brendashkruante nje siperfaqe prej 6 km2. 
Per qendren e Tiranes u hartuan disa  variante projektesh,te cilat pavaresisht nga ndryshimet dhe transformimet qe pesuan me vone deri ne realizimin e saj,kishin si bosht aksin e bulevardit,te njejtin konceptim kompozicional dhe pozicionoheshin ne qendren e qytetit,ne perendim te pazarit,ku kryqezoheshin te gjitha rruget radiale te qytetit dhe qe ne ate kohe ishte nje hapesire e zbrazet. 
Varianti i pare me i hershem hartuar mbas planit rregullues te 1923,ishte ai i krijimit te tre shesheve,ku sheshi kryesor  dhe me i madh do te ishte ai I godinave administrative,qe do te zinte nje siperfaqe prej 2 ha me nje forme si sector rrethi,me harkun te tendosur drejt jugut.Ne kete shesh do te ndertoheshin godina me volum te madh,te zgjidhura me stilin klasik qe mbahej ne kembe akoma nga shkolla e arkitektures italiane ne fillim te shekullit XX,e theksuar me frontone,portike dhe kollonada. Sheshi I dyte I vendosur ne jug te te parit,ishte shume me I vogel dhe kishte nje forme drejtekendore dhe perfshihej brenda nje strukture gjeometrike godinash,rrotulluar 45° ndaj aksit te bulevardit. 
Ndersa sheshi i trete zinte tere siperfaqen e sheshit te dikurshem « Skenderbeg » ,kishte forme te pacaktuar dhe rrethohej nga ndertime ekzistuese. 
Varianti i dyte dhe me i spikaturi ishte ai i Arkitekt Brazinit qe e hartoi qendren e qytetit sipas nje rrethi,te ngjashem me sheshin e  « San Pietros » ne Rome,ku godinat e ministrive do te vendiseshin sipas perimetrit te ketij rrethi.Godina te tjera me karakter administrativ dhe social do te ndertoheshin pergjate bulevardit,me fasada paralele me rrugen dhe ne mbyllje te bulevardit ne jug do te ndertohej pallati presidencial. 
Si varianti i pare dhe ai i dyte nuk u miratuan per shkak te nje skeme kompozicionale te papershtateshme te variantit te pare dhe per shkak te mosperfshirjes ne to, te objekteve historike si xhamia dhe kulla e sahatit. 
Varianti i trete,i cili u mbeshtet ne zgjidhjen kompozicionale te variantit te dyte,u projektua vetem nje shesh me siperfaqe rreth 2 ha me forme gjatesore ne drejtim te bulevardit,ku anet e ngushta mbylleshin ne forme gjysem rrethi.Sheshi rrethohet nga te gjitha anet me 8 objekte,te vendosura ne menyre simetrike. 
Ky variant u miratua jo vetem se perbente nje zgjidhje kompozicionale me te thjeshte dhe harmonike,por edhe se perfshinte ne te dhe xhamine e Ethem Beut dhe kullen e sahatit. 
Varianti i katert Po ne vitin 1931, arkitekti fjorentin Florestano De Fausto realizoi tentativen e fundit per sistemimin e qendres se qytetit, tentative e cila rezultoi kete rradhe e suksesshme dhe u realizua pothuajse teresisht ne saj te ambicieve te Mbretit Zog per ta bere Tiranen nje qytet modern europian. Sipas ketij plani, u ndertua kompleksi i 6-te ministrive, Bashkia e Tiranes, Banka Kombetare, lulishtja e ketij kompleksi qendror, sheshi qendror me shatervanin si dhe ajo qe sot njihet si Parku Rinia. 
Struktura dhe Stili Arkitektonik i Sheshit Te Ministrive 
Arkitekti De Fausto e perpunoi dhe plotesoi variantin e trete me nje lulishte ne mes te kater godinave te ministrive dhe te nje shatervani ne forme rrethore ne mes te 2 godinave tashme te tjera ne pjesen veriore te sheshit(Ne variantin e trete pjesa veriore kishte 4 objekte). Per shkak se sheshi kishte permasa lineare shume te medha dhe godinat rreth tyre nuk ishin shume te larta,ato u shtuan me nje ose dy kat dhe lulishtja ne mes u thellua 1,5m per te rritur me ane te nje efekti joreal lartesine e tyre Ne fakt projekti arkitektoniko-urbanistik i qendres se qytetit u mundua te evidentoje imazhin e ri te Tiranes duke shmangur ne maksimum shkaterrimin e ndertimeve ekzistuese si: pazari i vjeter, dyqanet, xhamite, kullen e sahatit etj. Objektet e ndertuara kishin nje kualitet te mire arkitekturor dhe nje tendence te fuqishme per tu imponuar, qe tregonin potencen e shtetit te Mbretit Zog. 
Kompleksi i Ministrive eshte realizuar nga pikepamja arkitektonike sipas nje stili te paster te rilindjes italiane.Konstruksioni I tyre eshte I perzier;si beton I armuar ashtu dhe konstruksion tulle.Perdorimi ne fasade i kornizave te renda ne ndarjet e kateve,i kornizave zbukuruese te dritareve,i ornamenteve dhe skulpturave te vogla,si dhe i portave hyrese madheshtore tregojne dhe nje here pompozitetin e stilit neo-klasik dhe fuqine e nje shteti te ri qe konsolidohej çdo dite. 
.Te ngritura mjaft nga toka,me veshje tulle dhe suva granili,realizuar sipas raporteve mjaft te arrira dhe harmonike te formes se jashtme,dhe te zbukuruara me elemente arkitektonike sipas stilit neoklasik,padyshim ato perbenin kompleksin me bashkekohor dhe imponues te kryeqytetit.         

*3. Pushtimi Ialian dhe Lufta e 2-te Boterore (1939-1944)* 

Ne 7 Prill 1939, Italia pushtoi zyrtarisht Shqiperine, dhe e shpalli ate pjese te Mbreterise Italiane duke hartuar nje politike te vecante edhe ne fushen zhvillimit urbanistik. Produkt i ketij ndryshimi politik ishte hartimi planit te ri rregullues te Tiranes, qe u hartua dhe filloi te zbatohej gjate viteve 1939-1942. Ky plan parashihte krijimin e nje qendre te zhvilluar urbane qe do te popullohej me kolone italiane. Ai u pergatit nga nje grup pune miks me specialiste italiane dhe shqiptare, te udhehequr nga arkitekti fiorentin Gherardio Bossio dhe inxhinieri Ferdinando Poggi.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Plani Rregullues i vitit 1940* 
Arkitektet italiane e parashikuan Tiranen, ne planin e tyre rregullues si nje qytet ne rritje dhe zhvillim, sidomos pas ardhjes  se shume administratoreve dhe qytetareve italiane per te banuar definitivisht ne Shqiperi. 
Me 1937 Tirana kishte 35 000 banore ;kur filloi puna per planin rregullues me 1939, popullsia kishte arritur ne 40 000 banore, dhe, ne mbarim te planit rregullues, popullsia arrin ne 75 000 banore, ndersa qyteti u zgjerua nga 500 ha ne 800 ha. 
Plani rregullues parashikoi zhvillimin e qytetit per nje periudhe 60 vjeçare, ku popullsia mund te arrinte ne 130 000 banore dhe  siperfaqja e qytetit ne 1100 ha, pra dendesia mesatare 130 banor/ha,nje shifer kjo mesatare per nje qytet ekstensiv. 
Masterplani studion nje zone te shtrire ne 2800 ha, duke perfshire ketu dhe zonat ushtarake, aeroportin, zonat lidhese dhe industriale, qe se bashku arrijne ne 1700 ha. E rendesishme ne kete masterplan eshte percaktimi i kufirit te Tiranes si bashki, kufizuar nga komunat perreth. Ky kufi perfshin nje siperfaqe 7300 ha. Zonat e gjelbera do te ishin 132 ha, kryesisht ne lindje dhe ne jug te qytetit, zona sportive 33 ha, ne lindje te qytetit, parku mbas shtepise se Fashios (Universiteti) ne zonen kodrinore 22 ha dhe zona e banimit 660 ha. Qyteti do te zhvillohej ne veri, pertej lumit te Tiranes, pra do te krijohej nje zone satelit qe do te lidhej me qytetin me rruge-ura. Kjo qyteze me vila do te kishte shume gjelberim dhe do te quhej CITTA GIARDINO(qyteti-kopesht). Zona industriale do te zhvillohej ne VP dhe JP te qytetit, dhe ndermjet ketyre dy zonave do te ndertohej nje qyteze punetoresh. Stacioni Hekurudhor do te ishte ne JP te qytetit dhe do te lidhte Tiranen me Durresin dhe Lindjen e Shqiperise, dhe nje degezim i saj do te lidhte zonen industriale ;Zona spitalore dhe varrezat do te ishin ne VL te qytetit ; ne VP te tij do te zhvillohej zona e panaireve, ndersa aeroporti do te ndertohej ne P te tij, dhe, do te kufizohej nga unaza e jashtme e qytetit , dmth nga rruga e  Durresit dhe rruga e Kavajes. 
Sistemi i rrugeve eshte Radial-unazor dhe ne pjesen jugore dhe J-P kuadratik me rruge paralele dhe pingule. Lana e sistemuar ka orientim L-P,dhe perpendikular me te eshte aksi V-J I bulevardit. Qyteti pershkohet nga shume unaza: Unaza e madhe qe kalon ne skajin verior dhe Jugor te Bulevardit, Unaza e mesme, Unaza e vogel dhe disa unaza pjesore. Nje linje kryesore eshte dhe arteria qe shkon paralel me pjesen perendimore  te Unazes se madhe, e cila  shkarkon ne stacionin e trenit. 
Ne kete plan rregullues Tirana projektohet si nje qytet-park shume i gjelberuar, me ndertime te uleta dhe ne qender nje zone intensive, realizimi i se ciles ka qene shume i veshtire per shkak te ndjenjes se forte te prones private tek banoret. Plani rregullues ka bere te pamunduren per te bere sa me pak shpronesime, per te ruajtur godinat ekzistuese dhe per ti vleresuar ne maksimum ato, kjo me qellimin e mire qe qytetit te mos I humbnin gjurmet e influences turke. Zona intensive perfshin bulevardin me godinat qeveritare, rruga e Durresit, rruga kavajes, rruga e Pazarit te vjeter dhe zonat perreth me ndertime te larta deri ne 5 kate, ne te cilat do te vendosen zyra, dyqane, banka etj ne sherbim te qytetareve Ne kete plan rregullues jepen skemat e trafikut, zhvillimi i qendres, kondicionet urbanistike per te gjithe qytetin, harta e zonimit, lidhja e qytetit me malin e Dajtit me ane te nje teleferiku,plani i varrezave etj. 
Kondicionet Urbanistike paraqiten ne menyre te detajuar si te permbledhura ne harten e gjithe qytetit, ashtu dhe te paraqitura ne 9 harta perberese te planit te pergjithshem, te cilat te hartuara ne shkalle te vogel,tregojne çdo hollesi dhe nuk lene vend per keq-interpretime. Po keshtu jepen prerjet terthore te te gjitha rrugeve dhe shesheve kryesore, duke perfshire dimensionet e rrugeve, trotuareve, vendosjen e gjelberimit, te ndriçimit, largesine e godinave nga rruga, lartesine e tyre etj. 
Zonimi 
Ne harten e zonimit, zona intensive ze 110 ha dhe mban nje popullsi prej 33 000 banore dhe perfshin zonen rreth qendres, rreth bulevardit dhe zonen ndermjet rr.Durresit dhe rr Kavajes, me nje dendesi 300 b/ha. Zona gjysem intensive ze 280 ha me popullsi 56000 banore me dendesi 200b/ha perfshin pothuajse pjesen me te madhe te qytetit dhe shtrihet veçanerisht ne perendim dhe veri-lindje. Zona ekstensive  shtrihet ne pjesen J dhe L te qytetit dhe ze 550 ha me popullsi 44000banore dhe Dendesi 80b/ha.Zona ekstensive dhe 
Stili Racional i Arkitektures dhe Urbanistikes Fashiste 
Ky operacion urbanistik solli ne Shqiperi dhe sidomos ne Tirane influencen e arkitektures dhe planifikimit Italian sidomos te periudhes se fashizmi e cila shquhet per karakterin racional te saj. 
Neqoftese Tirana pati nje hop cilesor zhvillimi nga pikepamja urbanistike dhe arkitektonike gjate viteve 1929-1938, nepermjet hapjes se disa akseve te reja rrugore dhe veçanerisht te bulevardit « Zogu i pare »,si dhe te ndertimit te kompleksit te ministrive dhe te shume objekteve te tjera me karakter administrativ,shoqeror dhe kulti, bumin e saj te vertete Tirana e pati gjate periudhes se fashizmit .Gjate periudhes 1939-1944 Tirana morri pamjen e nje qyteti modern dhe me potencial te fuqishem ekonomik. Fillimi i zbatimit te planit te ri rregullues dhe hapja e fronteve te punes, si dhe financimet e bollshme per te ndertuar kompleksin e ri te Fashios, beri qe Tirana te njohe nje prosperitet ekonomik dhe veçanerisht urbanistik. 

*QËNDRA* 
Konfiguracioni I sheshit qendror « Skenderbej » ndryshoi ne planin e ri rregullues te qendres. Ketu u parashikua te prishej godina e pjeses veriore te sheshit(ish komiteti ekzekutiv) dhe te ndertohej godina e bashkise se re me nje forme kuadratike ne plan dhe me oborr te brendeshem, e cila do te korigjonte perfundimisht gabimin e planit para-ardhes qe sillte konfuzion ne levizje per shkak te perplasjeve qe vinin nga te gjitha rruget radiale ne shesh. Ndertimi i Bashkise se re do te sillte rrjedhshmerine e kalimit nga rr.eDurresit per ne rr.e Dibres ne anen veriore te objektit dhe rrjedhshmerine e kalimit nga rr.e Kavajes ne rr;28 Nentori ne jug te objektit pa u konfonduar ndermjet tyre. Gjithashtu rreth qendres do te ndertoheshin objekte sherbimesh dhe social-kulturore si teatri,posta,zyra etj. 

*BULEVARDI IMPERO* 
Vazhdimi i rruges « Vittorio Emanuele »,ish rr :Zogu i pare »,sipas aksit brazinian ne jug te sheshit « Skenderbej », qe pa dyshim ndermarja me domethenese per urbanistiken e qytetit. Kjo u parapri nga nje plan rregullues shume i detajuar i qendres dhe Bulevardit »Impero ».Por per te justifikuar madheshtine e ketij bulevardi, duhej qe ky aks te plotesohej nga te dyja krahet me godina te destinuara per zyra,banka,per aktivitete shoqerore dhe tregtare. Ndertesat duhet te ishin nga pikepamja volumetrike te njejta dhe ne nje largesi te studiuar mire nga njera tjetra, per te realizuar nje dendesi te pershtatshme dhe te denja nga pikepamja arkitektonike per te justifikuar gjeresine,madheshtine dhe rendesine e kesaj rruge,absolutisht me e rendesishmja e qytetit dhe rruga qe e pershkon ate mes per mes. 
Kompleksi Politiko-Sportiv 
Bulevardi « Viale del Impero » do te sherbente si çerniere lidhese ndermjet qendres ekzistuese te qytetit qe zhvillohet rreth sheshit « Skenderbej » dhe qendres se re politiko-sportive qe do te zhvillohej ne jugun ekstrem te ketij aksi. Arkitekt Gherardo Bosio eshte autori i ketij kompleksi te madh arkitektonik me arkitekture tipike racionale fashiste,ne te cilen bejne pjese Zyrat e oficereve madhore(Kryeministria e sotme), Komanda militare(Materniteti) dhe Hoteli,(Hotel « Dajti »)qe jane te vendosura ne krahet e rruges,ndersa ne kreun e rruges eshte shtepia e Fashios(Universiteti), »Dopolavoro » ;nje qender rekreacioni ne te cilen ka salle teatri,nje bibloteke te pasur,salla pritjeje, dhe qe sot eshte Fakulteti i Arteve dhe « Gioventu Litorio Albaneze »,qe sot eshte kollonada me bibloteken e Universitetit. 
Perpara se te prezantonte projektin final per kompleksin e Universitetit dhe veçanerisht universitetin e sotem (Casa di Fascio ),arkitekt Bosio analizoi disa variante te cilat pavaresisht nga ndryshimet, kishin diçka te perbashket ;ate qe Bosio e quante proçesi i « Riduzionizmo formale » qe do te thote « Pershtatje e formes »,dhe qe ai e kontrollonte mire si ne shkalle arkitektonike ashtu dhe urbane. Godina e Universitetit,e cila ka nje forme te karakterizuar nga paralelopipede kompakte te bashkuar me njeri tjetrin dhe te le impresionin e nje fortese, ka bere nje rikthim ne memorie te kulles tradicionale shqiptare, e pare dhe interpretuar me modernizem. Stili i te projektuarit te arkitekt Bosios ne kete kompleks luhatet ndermjet rimineshencave te se kaluares antike dhe te lavdishme Romane me harqe dhe kollona, si dhe stilit te ri te lindur nga avantazhet qe sjell perdorimi i betonarmese ; 
Kompleksi perfshin dhe stadiumin olimpik me diametrin e madh 274m dhe diametrin e vogel 142m dhe me nje kapacitet prej 15000 vete,me nje hyrje madheshtore dhe zbukuruar me skulptura ne fasaden ballore. 
Keshtu u materializua arkitektura neo-fashiste e viteve 30 dhe e fillimit te viteve 40,me rruge dhe sheshe te gjera ceremoniale per te organizuar parada madheshtore, portiket, muret e veshura me gure natyrore, kolonadat e larta, shkallet e gjera monumentale,stilobatet e larta,relievet, dhe diçiturat ne gjuhen latine. Per ta dalluar kete stil te ri arkitektonik nga modelet e rilindjes, u perdoren stilizime, skematizime apo thjeshtime te zbukurimeve antike si heqja e kapiteleve,frontoneve,dhe zevendesimin e çative me tarraca. 
Edhe pse i kritikuar ashper pas luftes se dyte boterore nga specialistet shqiptare, idete kryesore te ketij plani rregullues luajten nje rol pozitv per te parashikuar dhe orientuar zgjerimin e qytetit. 
Megjithese i kufizuar ne kohe ne nje periudhe mjaft te shkurter per shkak te kapitullimit te Italise fashiste, plani pati nje influence shume te forte sidomos mbi sistemin e rrugor, duke stimuluar krijimin e nje sistemi rrugor radial-unazor, permes hapjes se akseve te reja dhe kater rruget e tjera kryesore, qe lidhin Tiranen me pjesen tjeter te vendit te lidhura me nje unaze te gjate 8,11km dhe me gjeresi ne VL dhe VP te saj 33m,ndersa ne pjesen J dhe JP 42m. Transformimi urbanistik dhe arkitektonik i Tiranes ne kete periudhe ishte evident. 
Ne kete periudhe per Tiranen punuan dhe treguan interes arkitektet me me emer ne Itali e me gjere, perfshi edhe babain e arkitektures moderne, francezin Le Corbusier, i cili realizoi disa skice ide paraprake per planin urbanistik te Tiranes, por duke qene ate kohe i ngarkuar me punen per hartimin e planit urbanistik per qytetin e Algjerit (Algjeri) u terhoq nga interesimi per kryeqyteti shqiptar. 
Pushtimi Gjerman: - Zhvillimet interesante te Tiranes nga pikepamja arkitektoniko-urbanistike gjate influences italiane, u nderprene bashke me kapitullimin e Italise fashiste ne shtator 1943. veprimtaria e guerrilieve komuniste dhe kunderveprimi i ushtrise gjermane u bene gjithnje e me agresiv, duke perfunduar me luftimet e famshme per clirimin e Tiranes ( tetor-nentor 1944), lufte e cila shkaktoi deme te medha ne monumente kulturore dhe historike te Tiranes. Pamjet gjate dhe mbas kesaj beteje jane bere subjekt i shume pikturave, fotove dhe filamve te krijuesve shqiptare. 
Data 17 Nentor 1944, pervec fitores, shenon edhe fundin e nje periudhe te zhvillimit urban ku u ruajt ekuilibri ndermjet prones private dhe interesit publik bazuar te nje ekonomie qe edhe pse modeste kishte perseri ne thelb logjiken e tregut te lire. 

*4.Zhvillimet gjate Ekonomise se Centralizuar (1945-1990)* 
Mbarimi i Luftes se Dyte Boterore, solli ne pushtet ne Shqiperi nje qeveri komuniste. Ketu perfundon periudha e influences italo-fashiste ne urbanistiken e Tiranes. Sistemi diktatorial komunist ishte teper i centralizuar dhe i prirur drejt operacioneve urbanistike ku nuk merren ne konsiderate pronesia private, dhe ku arkitektet dhe urbanistet gezojne lirine qe me nje te rene te lapsit te «revolucionarizojne dhe transformojne », gjithnje brenda kornizave dhe udhezimeve politike te Plenumit te radhes te KQ te PPSH. 
Keshtu pas vitit 1945 prona private filloi te eleminohej nepermjet shtetezimeve pa shpermblim, gradualisht dhe totalisht. Kolektivizimi, u be parimi baze i organizimit te jetes. Nderkohe profesionistet shqiptare filluan te arsimoheshin dhe orientohesgin me koncepte te shkolles ruse. Ekonomia shkoi gjithnje e me shume drejt nje centralizimi, duke u shoqeruar me shkurtime drastike te burimeve dhe mjeteve financiare, sipas principeve te kursimit ekonomik dhe mbeshtetjes teresisht ne forcat e tona te theksuar keto parime vecanerisht pas prishjeve te maredhenieve me BS dhe Kinen, sidomos pas vitit 1978 kur Shqiperia mbeti e vetmja qender e komunizimit te vertete ne Bote !(citohet sipas prononcimeve te zyratreve te kohes). Mbi kete sfond te pergjithshem politik dhe ideologjik u nisen tentativat e para per rindertimin e demtimeve te luftes dhe u vazhdua me krijimin e strukturave re reja urbane per pothuajse gjysem shekulli.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Plani Rregullues i 1957* 
Me 1957, u perpilua plani i ri rregullues per Tiranen. Ai u bazua ne rizhvillimin e zonave ekzistuese dhe krijimin e zonave te reja periferike, ne formen e qyteteve satelite, me qellim qe te sigurohej fuqia punetore per industrine e re lokale (mekanike dhe tekstile), ndermarrjet bujqesore dhe minierat e qymyrgurit kryesisht pergjate akseve kryesore te transportit dhe drejt periferise se qytetit. 
Megjithese krijimi i zonave te reja periferike ishte nje nga dilemat kryesore per arkitektet dhe urbanistet shqiptare, praktikisht rizhvillimi i Tiranes ekzistuese me synim eliminimin e prones private, u shnderrua ne nje mani te vertete. Keshtu qe pervec transformimit dhe permiresimit te dukshem te disa situatave urbanistike, operacionet urbanistike shpesh shkaterruan ansamble te tera ndertesash tradicionale me vlera historike dhe ambjentale. Si ane pozitive duhet pranuar se per here te pare pas luftes, me ane te ketij plani, iu vu fre ndertimeve pa planifikim. 
Bazuar ne te dhenat se : 
ne vitin 1945 Tirana numeronte 59.900 banore ; 
ne vitin 1955 popullsia numeronte 108.200 banore, 
ne vitin 1960 ajo rritet ne 136.300 banore. 
direktivat e planit te ri rregullues te vitit 1957 mund te permblidhen ne: 
1-Rritja e dendesise se banimit ne Tiranen ekzistuese per eliminimin e prones private 
2-Ndryshimi i planit te zonimit, rishperndarje e zones industriale dhe e banimit 
3-Permiresimi dhe shtimi i rrjetit rrugor 
4-Ruajtja e disa zonave si monumente kulture 
5-Shfrytezim racional i truallit 
Sistemi Rrugor 
Plani rregullues i vitit 1957 u hartua mbi bazen e gjendjes ekzistuese te rrjetit rrugor. Me 1957 Tirana kishte vetem 14,1 km rruge.Ky plan I jepte qytetit shtrirje deri ne kufijte e unazes se sotme dhe parashikonte realizimin e 73,5 km rruge, me dy unaza,nje te jashtme dhe nje te brendeshme. 
Plani i ri i 1957 parashikonte nje zgjerim dhe shtrirje te qytetit ne drejtim te Lindjes(Dajtit) edhe per shkak te karakteristikave te mira gjeologjike te tokes. Sistemi rrugor i qytetit parashikohej te ishte perseri radial-unazor, duke I dhene nje rendesi sinjifikative aksit veri-jug te bulevardit. 
Pavaresisht trysnise se forte ideologjike, ne kete plan rregullues shihet qarte qe traseja e unazes se jashtme kalon ne menyre identike sipas unazes se jashtme te projektuar ne planin rregullues te vitit 1942. 
Unaza e jashtme prej 7,5 km perfundoi me 1965. U ndertuan edhe dy rruget paralel me Lanen, dhe u permiresuan rruget kryesore si Rr Durresit,e Kavajes etj. 
Shtrirja e qytetit ne drejtim L-P diktoi zgjatjen e rrugeve radiale, nje pjese e unazes se jashtme nuk u realizua nga Rr. Labinoti deri tek bulevardi i madh e cila qe studiuar me nenkalime, ndersa traseja e saj nga ura e fundit e Lanes deri tek rruga Labinoti u ruajt per ndertim ne nje kohe te mevonshme per shkak te veshtiresive financiare. 
Zonimi 
Zona Historike 
Pavaresisht deklarimeve per ruajtjen e zones historike, qellimi ishte ulja e rendesise sinjifikative te qytetit te vjeter me influence orientale, duke motivuar shkaterrimin e Pazarit te vjeter dhe urbanizimin e zones ku dallohet ndertimi i Pallatit te Kultures me 1960. 

Zona industriale do te zhvillohej ne Veri dhe Perendim te qytetit, ku dallojme ngritjen e kombinatit te tekstileve « Stalin » dhe ndertimin e qytezes se punetoreve prej 4000 familjesh. 
Gjelberimi 
Persa i perket gjelberimit, u vendos objektiv te arrihej standarti prej 8m2/banore dhe zona-park(Liqeni) ne jug te qytetit prej 190 ha. 
Zona e banimit 
Zona e banimit brenda unazes se pare parashikonte ngritjen e ndertesave 3-4 kat me ne densitet 350 banore/ha,ndersa zona e banimit jashte unazes se pare do te kishte ndertesa nga 1-3 kat. 
Gjate kesaj periudhe u hapen zona te reja banimi, te cilat paraqesin tentativa interesante nga kendveshtrimi urbanistik, por me nje cilesi tmerresisht te keqe arkitektonike dhe zbatimi. Skenografia urbane dhe siluetet panoramike te ketyre lagjeve te banimit si ne Laprake, Allias, blloku Partizani, blloku Vasil Shanto, « Ali Demi », « Profarma », « Dinamo » etj., nenvleftesoheshin plotesisht ne emer te reduktimit te kostos. Kjo reflektonte me teper reduktimin e burimeve financiare, se sa mungesen e aftesise se specialisteve, te cilet vuanin izolimin ekstrem nga eksperiencat dhe literatura e huaj bashkekohore, si edhe pamundesine per tu kthyer ne tradite. 
Per pasoje, nuk u arrit te shmangej perseritja monotone dhe varferia arkitektonike e ketyre blloqeve dhe veçanerisht parafabrikateve. Me gjithe investimet e konsiderushme dhe abuzimin me punen e papaguar ne emer te punes vullnetare, strehimi ne Tirane u transformua ne nje makth social e acaruar  edhe nga  rritja intensive e popullsise. 
Plani rregullues 1957-es vertetoi nje shmangje te madhe nga parashikimet, duke filluar qe me prishjen e pazarit te vjeter(nuk paraqitet ne plan ndertimi i pallatit te kultures),e deri tek shtrirja e zones industriale e cila nga 86 ha qe do te zgjerohej pas 20 vjetesh,arriti te zere nje siperfaqe prej 390 ha. 

*Qendra e Qytetit* 
Ideja per riorganizimin e qendres se Tiranes u inspirua nga tendencat e autoriteteve komuniste per te mohuar cdo gje qe lidhej me te kaluaren, sidomos monarkine dhe fashizmin. Historia per Tiranen do te fillonte vetem pas vitit 1945!, 
Tipike ishin operacionet qe filluan ne Tirane pas studimeve urbanistike te viteve 1963 dhe 1974, te cilat e perqendruan vemendjen e autoriteteve ne qendren e qytetit. Ky ishte nje momenti delikat per identitetin e Tiranes. 
Keto ndyshime paten koston e larte te humbjes se nje pjese te memories hitorike te qytetit. Edhe pse vlerat arkitektonike te objekteve te shembura ishin shpesh modeste, kjo edhe per shkak te perkeqesimit te situates se objekteve private nga mungesa e mirembajtjes dhe eliminimi i sektorit privat, ne fakt ne kete menyre bashke me modernizimin u tentua te zhdukeshin provat e pakta te origjines se qytetit. 

Qendra e Tiranes u konceptua si nje hapesire monumentale qe do te perfaqesonte forcen dhe rilindjen e Shqiperise, te kombit dhe shtetit shqiptar. Per te arritur kete qellim u shkaterrua pazari i vjeter i Tiranes, bashkia, katerdralja ortodokse, nje asambel i vjeter dyqanesh, hotelesh, baresh, dhe nje grup shtepish karakteristike  duke i konsideruar keto objekte si te degraduara dhe pa vlere. Ne kete menyre deshmite e pakta te origjines tiranase u zevendesuan nga objekte te rendesishme si: Pallati i Kultures, hotel Tirana, Muzeu Historik Kombetar, Sheshi Skendrebej dhe nje grup apartamentesh banimi te reja, etj. Ndertesat e vetme historike te cilat u moren nen mbrojtje ishin Xhamia e Ethem Beut dhe Kulla e Sahatit, kompleksi i ministrive (perjashto Bashkine e vjeter), si dhe disa shtepi tipike tiranase, te cilat megjithese kishin huazuar mjaft elemente te importuar, ne vetvete ishin interpretime te mirefillta te arkitektures lokale. 
Ne fund te viteve 80-te, qendra e qytetit mori karakter teper zyrtar, permasa monumentale dhe raporte johumane, duke u konsideruar ende sot nje hapesire e ftohte dhe tranzit per shumicen e qytetareve. Kjo u theksua edhe per shkak edhe te mungeses se sherbimeve, dhe te faktit se mjaft objekte kishin natyre dhe funksione zyrtare. 
Keshtu qe, nga nje pike takimi per qytetaret e saj, qendra e Tiranes u transformua thjesht ne nje dekor butaforik per regjimin, dhe nje udhekryq per rregullimin e trafikut te perditshem kembesor e te makinave. Stili disi i huaj arkitektonik nuk ishte me terheqes per banoret, dhe operacionet e kryera urbanistike paten nje impakt negativ per psikologjine e shumices. Ato nderprene zinxhirin historik te tradites, te se sotmes dhe te ardhmes gje qe siguron pikerisht vazhdimesine e zhvillimit. 
Kjo ndodhi sepse zgjidhjet teknike u kondicionuan nga interpretimet e forta ideologjike. .Me ndertimin e Muzeut Historik kombetar, mori trajte perfundimtare Sheshi Skenderbej, i destinuar per mitingje politike, manifestime publike dhe evenimente ideologjike. Nderhyrje te kesaj natyre, reflektojne orientimin ndaj modeleve te arkitektures dhe urbanistikes staliniste te vendeve te Europes Lindore. 
Ndertimi i Muzeut Historik Kombetar solli ndryshime te rendesishme ne sheshin « Skenderbej ».Rruga e re mbas muzeut »Ded Gjon Luli » e zgjeruar deri ne 21m gjeresi dhe me trotuare 6-10m se bashku me rrugen e « Barrikadave » te zgjeruar,u bene pjese e nje unaze te ardhshme, me e vogla e qytetit rreth qendres qe lehtesoi mjaft qarkullimin ne qender. 
Gjendja Ekzistuese e Qytetit 
Ndersa ne qender dendesia e rrugeve ishte 5-5,3km/km2, me e madhe se norma(2.5-4),ne periferi dendesia ishte 1.7-1.8km/km2, me e vogel se norma per aresye te mos zbatimit te planit rregullues. 
Skenografia e re e qendres se Tiranes ndryshoi kryekeput nga pjeset e tjera te qytetit. Lagjet tradicionale, si ajo qe njihet me emrin Tirana e Kuqe, u izoluan dhe iu fshehen qytetit pas ndertimeve butaforike te rrugeve kryesore. 
Kjo psikologji dominoi edhe ne rizhvillimin e pjeseve te tjera te qytetit, ku kualiteti i nderhyrjeve ishte shume me e ulet se ne qender, dhe linte mjaft per te deshiruar. 
Me qellim qe te eliminohej ne plotesisht prona private, struktura te vjetra dhe ekzistuese urbane u shemben dhe u zevendesuan me komplekse apartamentesh banimi (shpesh te parafabrikuara) me cilesi mjaft modeste. 
Zakonisht nuk preferohej aplikimi i projekteve te rehabilitimit, dhe perdorej me shume rizhvillimi i zonave ekzistuese, se sa hapja e zonave te reja per zhvillim. Strukturat e reja urbane, shpesh nuk prodhonin absolutisht situata me te mira, ndersa kostoja e rizhvillimit mbetej mjaft e larte. 
Plani Rregullues i Vitit 1989 
Ne vitin 1985, Instituti Kombetar i Studimeve dhe Projektimeve Urbanistike inicioi hartimin e nje plani te ri rregullues qe u miratua nga qeveria ne vitin 1989. 
Ky plan I ri rregullues qe bere me I domosdoshem se kurre per shkak te humbjes se aktualitetit te planit te 1957,te rritjes se kerkeses per banim jashte kufijve te parashikuar,te zgjerimit te zones se banimit brenda qytetit ne kurriz te sherbimeve sociale dhe te zgjerimit te paparashikueshem te zones industriale dhe te perzierjes se saj me zonen e banimit. 

*Objektivat*
Objektiv I ketij plani ishte te kenaqte kerkesat per banim deri ne vitin 2005,te percaktonte hapesira te reja per zhvillimin industrial duke parashikuar zgjidhjen e problemit te ndotjes dhe te shtonte e te permiresonte rrjetin rrugor.   
Objektivi II i planit rregullues ishte rishikimi dhe rivleresimi I nje pjese te madhe te zones se banimit qe ishte percaktuar si zone me zgjidhje te pa pershtateshme.Nga 960 ha zone e banuar,vetem 460 ha ishin konsideruar si te zgjidhura drejt,ndersa 500 ha te tjere do te ishin objekt te planeve me te detajuara te rivleresimit, ne mes te se ciles duhej gjetur hapesira e nevojshme per rritjen e sherbimeve,edhe sikur kjo hapesire te fitohej nepermjet prishjeve te nevojshme ekzistuese. 
Objektivi III Nje problem shqetesues qe duhet te zgjidhte plani i ri rregullues ishte dhe ai i imigracionit, i cili do te ishte i veshtire per tu kontrolluar pas vitit 1990. 
Nga 60000 banore qe numeronte Tirana me 1945,ne vitin 1992 popullsia arriti shifren 300000 banore.Plani i ri parashikonte ritjen e popullsise deri ne vitin 2005,ne 317000 banore. 
Pavaresisht nga prezenca e kesaj dinamike demografike,fale rritjes se siperfaqes se zones se banimit,plani parashikon nje ulje te dendesise se banimit nga 224 banore /ha ne 1988,ne 170 banore/ha ne 2005. 
Fig. 19: Permbledhje e skemave te planeve rregullues 
Rrjeti Rrugor 
Ky plan rregullues pati si qellim te shfrytezoje rrjetin ekzistues te rrugeve dhe tja pershtase nevojave ne rritje  te qytetit. Sistemi rrugor mbeti perseri radial-unazor,i cili krijon probleme ne qytetet e medha per shkak te bllokimit te trafikut ne kryqezime. 
1-Si bosht baze ne kete plan rregullues u konsiderua zgjatimi  ne veri I bulevardit Deshmoret e Kombit,I cili me nje kthese ne perendim takohet me rrugen e fushe Krujes dhe aty behet shkeputja,ku nje krah lidhet me autostraden,kurse degezimi tjeter perfundon ne Rinas.Kjo do te ishte hyrja kryesore per ne qytet. 
2-Detyre tjeter kryesore e ketij plani rregullues qe krijimi I nje unaze te jashtme qe do te shfrytezohej kryesisht per trafikun e rende dhe per me teper do te konsiderohej si kufi per zhvillimet e ardhshme. Nga ky koridor sot eshte ndertuar vetem nje segment i vogel ne zonen perendimore te Tiranes qe lidh Rr e Durresit me Rr e kavajes . 
3-Detyra te tjera te ketij plani ishin zgjatimi I te gjitha rrugeve radiale deri ne nderprerjen e tyre me unazen e re. 
4-Krijimi I dy rrugeve radiale te reja si RrDon Bosko dhe nje rruge te re ne krah te Fakultetit te ndertimit. 
5-Zgjatja e rrugeve paralel me Lanen ne P dhe L,nga Lindja deri ne Shkoze ndersa nga perendimi deri ku kryqezohet me Rr e Kavajes. 
6-Krijimi I nje gjysemunaze te re midis unazes ekzistuese dhe asaj te re. 

Zonimi 
Tirana deri ne 1985 shtrihej ne 1540 ha. 
Plani I vitit 1989 parashikonte nje zgjerim te qytetit deri ne 32 km2(3238 ha) te ndare ne: 
-Zone banimi 1902 ha 
-Zone industriale 524 ha 
-Sherbime 293 ha 
-Gjelberimi 439 ha 
-Zone bujqesore(sera ,fidanishte etj) 80 ha  

5.Zhvillimet ne Periudhen Post-Komuniste 
Pas vitit 1990-te, edhe ne Shqiperi fillon nje ere ndryshimesh demokratike, karakteristike per gjithe Evropen Lindore dhe Qendrore. Kjo   periudhe tranzitore, qe vazhdon edhe sot ne janar 2003, per vete specifiken e  Shqiperise (kriza e skemave piramidale 1997-98, Kriza Kosovare 1999, ngjarjet ne FYROM, dhe konfliktualiteti shpesh here irracional ndermjet pozites dhe opozites ) do te lere gjurme shume te dallueshme ne arkitekturen dhe urbanistiken e Tiranes. 
Ndertimet Ilegale 
Eksperienca e re e zhvillimit urban gjate viteve 90-te ne Tirane krijoi nje nga rastet me unikale te zhvillimit arkitektonik dhe urbanistik ne Europe, qofte per dinamizmin dhe energjine e saj apo per parregullsine dhe kaosin total te krijuar, si dhe per mungesen e plote te planeve dhe politikave te zhvillimit. Modeli i zhvillimit kaotik te Tiranes gjate kesaj periudhe, reflekton me se miri tranzicionin e veshtire politik, ekonomik dhe social nga ekonomia e centralizuar drejt shoqerise se tregut te lire. Gjendja e arkitektures dhe urbanistikes ne kete periudhe eshte shprehja me e mire vizuale e tranzicionit te veshtire te qytetit. 
Liria e fituar, u keqperdor ne ate mase sa qe interesi publik u injorua dhe e dhunua. Te pakten 70% e ndertimeve te bera pas vitit 1990 ne Tirane jane pa leje ndertimi. Kjo situata eshte perkeqesuar me tej per shkak te bllokimit te procesit te kthimit te pronave private te shtetezuara pas 1945. 
Gjate kesaj periudhe Tirana, dallohet per degradimin ekstrem te cilesise se ambienteve urbane, per pushtimin e hapesirave publike nga ndertimet e paligjshme, shoqeruar me nje demtim serioz te mjedisit. Mungesat dhe mos-zbatimi i tij, nxiti me shume kaos. Kjo favorizohej edhe nga niveli i larte i papunesise dhe varferise. Konfliktet politike pozite opozite ndikuan ndikuan negativisht ne kulturen e bashke-ekzistences ne nje shoqeri te lire. Kjo favorizoi çrregullime urbanistike qe u shprehen permes dy formave kryesore: 
        ndertime te paligjshme per qellime strehimi, kryesisht ne periferi te qytetit, si ne rastin e Bathores; 
        ndertime pa leje per qellime biznesi, kryesisht ne qender te qytetit, si ne rastin e Lumit Lana. 
Me tej shkalla e thyerjes se ligjit varion nga informaliteti (ku respektohet pronesia mbi token por thyhen normat dhe standartet urbanistike), tek ilegaliteti (ku si pronesia mbi token dhe rregullat urbanistike nuk respektohen). Burime jo zyrtare japin  shifren e rreth 20,000 objekteve informale dhe ilegale ne Tirane. 
Ne mes te viteve 90-te Tirana numeronte te pakten 2,000 kioska nga te cilat vetem rreth 500 kishin leje provizore. Shumica u ndertuan pa projekt, ne menyre amatore dhe shpesh banale, per shkak te kufizimeve financiare. Ne periferi te Tiranes u krijuan lagje te verteta me ndertime te paligjshme si pasoje e levizjes se lire te popullsise kryesisht nga zonat verilindore te vendit, ku problemet ekonomike ishin edhe me te komplikuara. 
Illegal buildings are not simply an expression of the low level of development in Albanian society, nor are they simly a question of culture. 
They are primarily a clear expression of the weakness of public administration and, in particular, of local administration to ensure that laws are obeyed. 
They also reflect a lack of vision and of development policies by the local authorities, especially in the field of urban development and housing over the years of transition. They bear witness to the lack of connection between the local authorities and the communities in question. They are also a reflection of the negative influence of the centralist policies drafted at the ministerial level. 
The concept of illegal construction must not be seen as unlawful buildings only. There are also a great number of unauthorized buildings which arelegal from the point of view of urban planning, though they do not respect even the most elementary rules of urban development, for instance because they are built on green spaces between existing buildings and provide accommodation only, without the other important functions related to urban existence
. The building plans drafted by architects and reviewed by the urban planning authorities are regarded only as instruments for getting a building licence.The main criterion is profit, as interpreted by the constructor himself. 
In many instances,they are not the fruit of in-depth studies comprising all the factors needed to be taken into consideration to guarantee not only the provition of housing as living space,but also all the other components of human existence under normal living condition
THE BEGGINING OF THE DEMOLITION PROCESS 
The dilemma on what to do with the illegal constructions in major urban areas first occurred in 1998 when the Albanian authorities began to exercise control after the civil unrest of 1997. 
Before that,virtually all buildings were built without planning permission and it was quite unthinkable that anyone would ever tear them down. 
The first demolitions began rather as an attempt by the state authorities to demonstrate their resolution in the matter.The demolition work was welcomed by the population. 
Public confidence in the seriousness and resolution of the authorities to set forth zoning regulations, was depended on the attitude the authorities take for the major zones of illegal building in the capital city,such as in the RINIA park and along the banks of the Lana river,where much green space in the city center was destroyed in the last few years by well-off informal business enterprices,or in the region of Bathorja which has the most illegal buildings in the country,with a surface of about 400 ha.
In the former case,in which the illegal buildings consist primarily of business premises,the authorities were extremely harsh in their reaction.The buildings in question were demolished within a relatively short period of time and there was little resistence. 
Today the demolition process has entered in a new phase. The Municipality of Tirana in cooperation with the Construction Police has done the greater and the most important demolition of the illegal buildings along the banks of Lana river. In a short period of time, about 550 illegal buildings were torn down along a 4km length of Lana.
The demolition is carried out even toward illegal 10 store buildings which destroy the urban-plan of the territory where is build ,damage the existing infrastructure, leaving out finally the idea that multi store buildings can survive for the high rate of return as well as additional sided stores, garages, and other fencing  works of any kind which represent the worse urban fenomena in Tirana. 
.Additional stores especially the sided ones damaged the facades of majority of the buildings creating a negative image especially those in the side of the main streets.  
Demolition of the illegal construction, big or small, has finally stopped the trend to profit through breaking urban rules and to cause destruction of public interest and image of Tirana city. 
 The demolition process is not an urban policy, but they are carried out based on comprehensive projects of rehabilitation of a certain zone or street. 
There was a considerable economic losses involved, by all this demolition process and a large profit might have gone to the local authorities if the investiments had originally been carried out in a legal manner. 
The typical case were the demolitions on Lana river which consisted of a physical investment volume of 6 million US$, not counting the economic spin-off effect of the economic activities carried out, employment and tax revenues. 
This example has showed the lack of vision and of development policies by the local authorities, to use in the right and proper manner the financial means. 
In the case of Bathorja,where the buildings are primarily private homes,the local authorities have hesitated to undertake any action to demolish them.Similar attemts,made in 1995 and 1998 failed and degenerated into social conflicts with the inhabitants of the area.As such,the authorities have preferred to take a softer approach,that of improving and integrating the zones in question.Indeed,in the last electoral campaign for local government,the subject of legalization,which had been taboo up to then,was brought up for the first time.The Municipality of Tirana recently created a special unit to study the possibility of legalization buildings on a case to case basis. 
(Faqe 70 deri 73 tek libri « Tirana the Challenge of Urban Development »  ) 
Infrastruktura ekzistuese 
Panorame
Many of these new areas have no schools and social service facilities,andilliteracy is becoming a growing problem. 
All these factors have made the phenomenon of rapid urbanization a critical and harmfull process accompanied by high economic and social costs. 
Rritja e shpejte e popullsise dhe per rjedhoje shtrirja e madhe e strehimit dhe ndertimeve, ka tejkaluar aftesine mbajtese te rrjetit te infrastruktures. Densifikimi i zonave ekzistuese,i kombinuar dhe me efektet negative te akumuluara nga investimet e kufizuara nder vite per mirembajtjen e infrastruktures, rezulton ne ulje te  nivelit te cilesise se sherbimeve utilitare komunitare si rruge kalimi mjetesh, uje i pijshem, shkarkime te ujerave te zeza (sewerages), energji, telefoni, grumbullim plehrash,etj. 
Mungesa e infrastruktures ne zonat me zhvillime te reja,veçanerisht lagjet me ndertime te paligjshme ne periferi,ka patur pasoja serioze per shendetin e banoreve dhe pritet qe gjendja te perkeqesohet nese nuk merren masa parandaluese . 
Mungesa e rrugeve pengon zhvillimin e transportit publik,redukton mobilizimin e punesimit,ndalon mbledhjen e plehrave dhe ne pergjithesi kontribon ne mungesen e efiçences ne te gjitha aktivitetet urbane .Si rrjedhoje pengohet perfitimi ekonomik qe zakonisht duhet te derivoje nga proçesi i urbanizimit. 
Impakti mjedisor negativ shkaktuar nga zhvillimi jo-urban informal i territorit, eshte serioz dhe mund te behet i pakthyeshem. Rruge te pashtruara dhe te padrenazhuara ne keto zona rrisin erozionin, bllokojne sistemin e kullimit dhe rrisin ndotjen. Vendderdhjet ilegale  te ujrave te zeza ne zona te tera banimi ,ndotin burimet e ujit te pishem si puset te cilat perdoren shpesh si uje te pishem nga banoret e ardhur. 
Mungesa e rruges per automjetet  pengon mbledhjen e plehrave te cilat zakonisht perfundojne ne lumenj ose mblidhen ne pirgje te medha. 

*Lagjja e BATHORES* 
Ne prag te viteve 90, Kamza ishte nje zone fshatare me rreth 7000 banore. Menjehere pas lejimit te levizjes se lire te popullsise dhe fillimit te reformes se privatizimit te tokes, aty nga fillimi i vitit 1991,u vu re nje proçes i ethshme ndertimesh te paligjshme. Pothuajse gjithe te ardhurit ne kete zone jane nga zona veri-lindore e Shqiperise (Tropoje, Diber, Kukes, Mat , Mirdite,Puke etj), zona teper te varfera ,dhe te prapambetur ekonomikisht per shkak te izolimit nga terreni malor dhe mungeses se infrastruktures se nevojshme rrugore dhe e telekomunikacionit. 
Te inkurajuar edhe nga kaosi i ndryshimeve politike, dhe nga mungesa totale e vizionit dhe e kontrollit te autoriteteve te kohes per disiplinimin e ketij imigrimi, njerezit e ketyre zonave morren iniciativen te vendoseshin afer qyteteve te medha dhe veçanerisht afer Tiranes, per nje jete me te mire. 
Ne ditet e sotme,popullsia e Bashkise se Kamzes,ku perfshihet dhe lagjja e Bathores, eshte 10 here me e larte se ajo e vitit 1990,dhe perfaqeson ritmin me te larte te rritjes urbane ne vend. 
Ne zonen e Bathores e shtrire ne nje siperfaqe prej 400 ha,te ardhurit jane te gjithe me status jo zyrtar ose te paligjshem. 
Ndersa numri i banoreve te ardhur rritet çdo dite, bashkia e Kamzes ka mundur te regjistroje vetem 60% te tyre. 
Autoritetet lokale kane qene pothuajse te pa afta te perballojne ritme te tilla rritjeje.Ato kane pasur ne dispozicion buxhete teper te varfra,kompetenca mjaft te kufizuara dhe pervoje te pamjaftueshme.Megjithate Bashkia e Kamzes mund te permendet si nje shembull interesant  dhe pozitiv per realizimin ne praktike te nje qeverisje me te mire ne kushte tejet te veshtira. 

*Migrimi i Popullsise* 
Qe nga viti 1990 popullsia e Bashkise se Tiranes pothuajse eshte dyfishuar, ndersa rajoni i Tiranes se Madhe eshte trefishuar. Me 1990 popullsia e Tiranes vleresohej te ishte rreth 374000 banore, dhe mendohet te jete rritur me 250000 banore dhe shtrire ne 1000 ha te tjere. Cdo vit ndertohen mesatarisht rreth 200 hektare toke, kryesisht me ndertime pa leje. Ritmi i shtimit te poppullsise se Tiranes eshte nga me te lartet ne bote, me 5-7% ne vit, nga e cila 2% vjen si pasoje e rritjes natyrore (raporti lindje vdekje) dhe 3-5% nga rritja mekanike (raporti ardhje dhe largime nga qyteti). Llogaritjet e peraferta tregojne se ne vitin 2005 rajoni i Tiranes se Madhe mendohet te strehoje rreth 1 milion banore dhe ne se nuk hartohen politika te drejta zhvillimi urban, ne vitin 2015 ky numer mund te jete rreth 1.5 milion banore. 

*Industria e ndertimit* 
Industria e ndertimit u be nje nga bizneset me te fuqishme dhe me te suksesshme ne periudhen e tranzicionit. Levizjet e popullsise nga zonat rurale drejt qyteteve kryesore, nevojat e medha per strehim dhe krijimi i shtreses se pasur qe preferon me shume se nje shtepi çuan ne zhvillimin e papare te tregut te banesave ,ndertimi i te cilave zuri rreth 60% te totalit te ndertimeve. Por nderkohe ndertohen dhe objekte te tjera si shkolla e kopshte private, qendra shendetesore, objekte kulti dhe sidomos fabrika , punishte industriale dhe objekte tregtare. 
Ne te gjithe vendin veprojne mbi 3000 firma ndertimi, dhe liçensimi i tyre vjen ne rritje.Ndertimi eshte aktualisht nje nga sektoret prioritare te ekonomise,qe jep 15-20% te prodhimit te brendeshem bruto. 
Nje vend te konsiderueshem zene dhe firmat e huaja,te cilat ushtrojne aktivitetin e tyre privat kryesisht ne infrastrukture, ndertim banesash dhe prodhim te materialeve inerte. 
Ne fillimet e tranzicionit, ndertimi realizonte objekte me cilesi jo te mire persa i perket fasadave dhe rifiniturave te brendeshme,por me kalimin e kohes edhe per shkak te hyrjes se materialeve te reja ne ndertim,te teknikave te reja te ndertimit,te rritjes se kerkeses per cilesi dhe mbi te gjitha te forcimit te konkurences, cilesia dhe teknologjia e ndertimit kane ardhur vazhdimisht duke u persosur.	
Fig:23: Grafiku i rritjes se popullsise + hektare shtuar 1989-2001 
ARKITEKTURA POST-KOMUNISTE (pas vitit 1990). 

*Retrospektive* 
Arkitektura i duhej regjimit te kohes per zgjidhjen pragmatike te ceshtjeve me karakter teknik te shoqerise, si strehimi, ndertimi i godinave dhe ambienteve publike, etj dhe ne te njejten kohe  i duhej ketij regjimi edhe per te ndertuar imazhin e shtetit socialist te forte e te pavarur. 
Arkitektet u mbajten larg eksperiencave boterore, larg teknikave bashkekohore dhe mjeteve e materialeve te reja dhe u orientuan sipas  ideologjise se arkitektures socialiste ne frymen e nje arkitekture sa me te thjeshte, dhe me kosto sa me te ulet, shpesh duke cenuar rende vete vlerat e nje arkitekture te mirefillte. 
Diktatura komuniste i mbajti ne kontroll te rrepte arkitektet dhe denoi rende cdo shenje sado te vogel modernizmi dhe tendenca per liri ne krijimtari  qe mund te krijonte probleme ndaj ideologjise se regjimit ne fuqi. Kjo situate vazhdoi per dekada te tera, deri sa ne Shqiperi filloi te fryje era e ndryshimeve. 
Kriza e identitetit te Arkitektures (1990-1993) 
Ndryshimet politike dhe ekonomike ne fillim te viteve 90-te ishin te shpejta dhe dramatike, dhe i gjeti te papregatitur arkitektet qe per vite te tera prodhonin nje arkitekture te ngurte, standarte, dhe hera-heres primtive, po te perjashtojme disa objekte me rendesi publike. 
Arkitektura postkomuniste ne Shqiperi, perfshi ate ne Tirane hasi nje krize te thelle identiteti sidomos ne vitet e para te ndryshimeve. Gjendja u perkeqesua me tej pasi ne morine e problemeve te vendit, arkitektura nuk perbente absolutisht nje prioritet. Per me teper, privatizimi i tokes, copezimi i saj, kthimi i pjesshem i pronave dhe sidomos gjendja e veshtire ekonomike e vendit, e bente te pamundur ekzistencen e financimeve per ndertimin e objekteve te reja serioze, apo per te paguar vete profesionin e arkitektit. 
Ne kete menyre arkitektura shpesh perfundoi ne duart e njerezve anonime, te cilet duke synuar te zgjidhnin problemet e tyre me kosto sa me te ulet, injoruan profesionin e arkitektit dhe preferuan shpikjen e te ashtruquajtures arkitekture informale duke investuar ne menyre graduale pa iu referuar asnje arkitekti, gje qe ne nje fare menyre i nxorri jashte loje arkitektet per nje fare kohe. 
Kjo eshte nje nga periudhat me te veshtira te arkitektures shqiptare dhe sidomos per arkitekturen ne Tirane. Ne keto kushte mjaft arkitekte emigruan kurse shume te tjere per arsye mbijetese u detyruan te nderrojne profesion. Instituti Kombetar i Arkitekture (ose Instituti 1 sic njihej) falimentoi, dhe reformat e njepasnjeshme praktikisht nuk arriten ta ndihmonin riorganizimin e tij ,por provokuan mbylljen perfundimtare te ketij institucioni. 
E njejta gje ndodhi edhe me Byrote Publike te Projektimit Arkitektonik. Per me te guximshmit aktivitetit privat mbeti zgjidhja e vetme, kurse mjaft arkitekte levizen drejt zyrave te urbanistikes te cilat edhe pse u riorganizuan, mbeten publike, apo sic u permend me siper iu pershtaten ekonomise se tregut ne fusha te lidhura me arkitekturen si ndertimi, prodhimi dhe shitja e materialeve te ndertimit, etj. 
Me pak fjale vitet 1991-1993, kane qene vitet e krizes se identitetit te arkitektures shqiptare, por ne te njejten menyre ato shenojne fillimin e nje epoke te re per  arkitekturen e Tiranes. 
 Nga ana e tyre vete arkitektet u treguan te paafte dhe egoiste per tu organizuar ne mbrojtje te interesave te tyre dhe pse Shoqate e tyre ishte e para OJQ e krijuar ne vend. Edhe pse aktualisht kjo shoqate eshte riorganizuar, ajo nuk ka mundur te behet ende nje institucion me peshe ne fushen e arkitektures. Nderkohe qe legjislacioni ne fuqi qe lidhet me arkitektuaren eshte ende ai i vjetri. 

*Rilindja e Arkitektures* 
Riorganizimi edhe reformimi i arkitektures filloi ne menyre spontane, sepse autoritetet u treguan te paafta te hartonin nje strategji pragmatike per kete qellim. 
Gjate viteve 1992-1995 ne Tirane u vu re nje tendence ne rritje e krijimit te studiove private, ku arkitekte dhe specialiste te fushave te tjera te ndertimit u riorganizuan ne formen e byrove te vogla private te projektimit me nje praktike mjaft pragmatiste. Kjo lidhet me faktin se Tirana numeron gati 70% te arkitekteve te vendit, dhe se mentaliteti dhe mundesite e biznesit ne Tirane jane me te medha se ne qytetet e tjere. 
Prezantimi i sektorit privat edhe ne arkitekture perben nje pike kthese. Nderkohe qe mjaft arkitekte u ekspozuan ndjeshem ndaj arkitektures nderkombetare per shkak te udhetimeve te tyre jashte vendit. Hapat e pare te viteve 90-te ishin te veshtire dhe arkitektura e realizuar ne shumicen e rasteve eshte mjaft modeste, me materiale dhe teknika ndertimi te vjeteruara ne koncept. 
Profesioni i arkitektit pati nje lloj rizgjimi gjate vitit 1996, pasi mjaft njerez te cilet investuan ne firmat mashtruese piramidale filluan te benin projekte investimesh te cilat kerkonin projekte dhe ide arkitektonike.Shpesh keto projekte ishin te medha dhe te ekzagjeruara, dhe megjithese ne shumicen e rasteve nuk u realizuan kurre, indirekt ndikuan ne punesimi dhe ushtrimin e profesionisteve te arkitektures qe paten rastin me ne fund ta linin te lire aftesine e tyre krijuese . 
Pavaresisht rrenimit ekonomik qe solli kriza e skemave piramidale  projekte arkitektonike te inciuara gjate 1995-96 paten nje efekt pozitiv per arkitekturen sidomos ne Tirane. Ne mungese te nje sistemi bankar te konsoliduar ne vend, mjaft biznesmene dhe investitore vendas (qofshin keta edhe individe) menduan te investojne ne sferen e pronave te patundshme dhe sidomos ne ndertimin e banesave per qellime strehimi. Kjo i dha nje shtytje te mire arkitektures ne Tirane, sidomos ne qendren e qytetit, ku vitet e fundit eshte vene re nje bum investimesh, sidomos ne ndertime shumekateshe. 

*Stili arkitektonik* 
Megjithese ky bum ndertimesh eshte shoqeruar me progress si ne format e ndertimit, ne stilin arkitekturor, ne teknikat e perdorimit te materialeve te ndertimit, etj., duhet thene se arkitektura shqiptare, perfshi edhe ate ne Tirane, eshte ende larg krijimit te nje identiteti apo te nje stili tipik te saj. Kjo ndoshta sepse arkitektet qe e dominojne ate i perkasin ende gjenerates se arkitekteve te shkolles se vjeter, llogjike e cila eshte krejt kundert me ate te sistemit te tregut te lire ne te cilin jetojme sot. 
Me gjithe perpjekjet interesante ne disa raste sic eshte rasti i Kulles Infosoft, Sky Tower (ose sic njihet Kulla Vodafone), dy kullat Binjake prane bulevardit Deshmoret e Kombit, Kulla Drini (pas Sahatit), e nje sere objektesh te tjera shumekateshe, vihet re ende nje ngurtesim, dhe shpesh objekte te tilla kane probleme serioze nga pikepamja e vendosjes urbanistike. Ende ndertohet me sistemin tra kollone te kombinuar me tullen, dhe fasadat jane mjaft te thjeshta, dritaret te vogla, dhe me teper mund te flasim per nje arkitekture te stilit funksionalist. 
Ne te vertete ajo qe eshte me e interesante se sa vete objektet ne fjale, eshte diskutimi ne se duhet te ndertojme ne lartesi apo te kufizohemi ne 5-6 kate si me pare. 
Me tej debati eshte shtrire ne vlerat e arkitektures lokale te baneses tradicionale me qerpic e cila shpesh po zevendesohet nga pallatet shumekateshe ne ndertim. 
Llogjika e sistemit te ri ekonomik dhe mungesa e zonave te reja te qytetit me infrastrukturen e nevojshme, kane nxitur arkitekturen vertikale, nderkohe qe mjaft nga objekteve te larta u mungojne elemente te rendesishme si shkallet e emergjences, distancat e lejuara per diellezim apo per raste fatkeqesish si termet, zjarri,etj,. Per me teper askush sot nuk mund te flase me siguri ne lidhje me qendrushemerine sizmike te zhvillimeve te reja. 
Pavaresisht nga problematika e komplikuar e trasheguar, apo nga ajo e krijuar gjate dekades se fundit, ne Tirane po kultivohet nje arkitekture e re e cila premton se se shpejti ky qytet do te konsiderohet si nje nga evenimentet arkitektonike europiane. 
Keshtu vitet e fundit jane ngritur edhe objekte me vlera ne arkitekture, ku duhet te vecojme Kompleksin Katolik te Tiranes (Katedralja e Shen Palit dhe Selia e Dioqezes Durres - Tirane), nje arkitekture thjeshte me tendenca post-moderne. Produkte interesante te arkitektures Tiranase vihen re edhe ne nje rrjet shkollash 8dhe 12 vjecare te rehabilituara, riorganizuara apo rindertuara ne kuadrin e Projektit Tirana 2000 te finacuar nga Projekti OSFA Soros dhe Qeveria Shqipare, ku mund te vecojme Shkollen e Kuqe, Shkollen Vasil Shanto,Emin Duraku ,Ministrine e Arsimit, etj. 
 Arkitekture interesante perfaqesojne edhe nje sere objektesh me te vogla, si vila apo restorante, perfshi ketu edhe rikosntruksionet e bera, ku mund te vecojme arkitekturen e Real Park, Vila Goldi, kinemate Milenium 1 dhe 2, Vila 35 (perballe RTSH), etj. 
Vend te vecante ne arkitekturen e kesaj dekade zene edhe nderhyrjet me karakter rinovimi, si ne rastin e arkitektures se kompleksit te ministrive, te Hotel Tiranes ne qender te qytetit, Ministrise se Arsimit, Ministrise se Drejtesise, Universitetit Politeknik, Parlamentit, etj.  
Me tej interes paraqesin rehabilitimet e fasadave dhe arkitektures te rrugeve kryesore te qytetit, te cilat me gjithe debatin qe ka ngritur mbi ngjyrat dhe te drejten e autorit, i kane dhene Tiranes nje imazh te ri te nje arkitekture moderniste gati surrealiste e cila dalengadale po behet simbol i ri i qyetit, duke unifikuar me sukses stilin informal me ate te arkitektures formale. 
Ne perfundim arkitektura post komuniste ne Tirane mund te klasifikohet ne dy grypime kryesore: 
(i)                 Arkitektura informale  ku dallohen forma te arkitektures spontane si shtesa anesore ose kati te objekteve ekzistuese, ndertime pa leje ne prone private ose ne toke te uzurpuar, te cilat ne qender te qytetit (Lana) kane kryesisht qellime biznesi, ndersa ne periferi (Bathore) kryesisht qellime strehimi. 
Per arsye te nivelit te ulet ekonomik, arkitektura e baneses tipike informale eshte ajo qe njihet me emrin model Elbasani. Kjo tipologji banese zhvillohet me llogjiken e arkitektures me kosto te ulet dhe te vetepunesimit. Arkitektura zhvillohet ne nje kat mbi nje truall 80-100 m2, dhe nje kosto totale 10-15 mije US$. Mbi kete baze objekti mund te zhvillohet me tej ne dy apo tre kate apo me shtesa te tjera, ne varesi te nivelit ekonomik te familjes investuese dhe te aftesive mbajtese te objektit. 
Ndersa arkitektura e objekteve informale te biznesit varion nga 1 kat (kryesisht ne formen e kioskave) deri ne objekte solide 2-3 dhe disa raste 4 kate, ne varesi te mundesive qe lejon trualli, financat dhe kerkesat e biznesit. Ne pergjithesi arkitektura informale perdor si material ndertimi drurin, tullen, kollona dhe trare betoni, kryesisht cati me tjegulla te kuqe dhe, ne disa raste solete betonarmeje. Dritaret dhe dyert jane kryesisht ne dru ose duralumin. Shpesh shfrytezohet edhe kati nen cati, kryesisht per funksion strehimi. 
(ii)              Arkitektura formale  ku perfshihen zhvillime te ligjshme per funksione strehimi, biznesi apo industriale. Arkitektura e strehimit shprehet kryesisht permes objekteve te vecura shumekateshe ne formen e kullave 8-12 apo me me shume kate sic eshte rasti i kullave te ndertuara ne qender te qytetit sidomos ne zonen e Bllokut, kryesisht nga investitore vendas. 
Nje forme tjeter e arkitektures se strehimit ne Tirane jane komplekset e banesave te ndertuar kryesisht nga investitore te huaj si ne rastin e firmave Gintash dhe Caravan (Laprake) Hawai (Laprake, Selite, Don Bosko) YY International (prane aerodromit), dhe Hoxholli(investitor vendas) prane Ekspozites Shqiperia Sot, etj. Keto komplekse jane me te kompletuara nga pikepamja e sherbimeve tregetare dhe sociale, por shpesh kualiteti i tyre le shume per te deshiruar, sidomos ne rastet kur ato jane te destinuara per familje me te ardhura te mesme dhe te uleta. 
Arkitektura per qellime biznesi perfshin nje sere investimesh ne fushen e tregetise (bare resorante), rekreacionit dhe turizmit (Kartodromi, Schateau Linza), apo biznesit te mirefillte (Hotel Rogner, Hoteli Sheraton, selia e Infosoft, selia e Wolsvagen, , Kullat Binjake, Banka Dardania, Banka Shqiptaro-Amerikane, perfshi edhe objekte te karakterit te tille si televizioni Klan apo Katedralja Katolike, etj.), si dhe nje numer hotelesh te vegjel te shtrire ne te gjithe qytetin (Diplomat, Mondial, Palma, Europa, Vjosa, Nirvana, President, etj). Kualiteti i arkitektures ne keto objekte eshte permiresuar ndjeshem dhe ne mjaft raste ndihen elemente innovative bashkekohore. 
Me tej nje zhvillim interesant ka marre arkitektura industriale, kryesisht pergjate koridorit te autostrades qe lidh Tiranen me Durresin dhe Aeroportin. Sidomos pergjate segmentit Tirane-Vore gjenden nje sere objektesh me funksion industrial ose administrativ qe kane vlera interesante arkitektonike si sallonet e ekspozimit te makinave (Mercedes, Opel, Kia) te industrise se lehte dhe ushqimore (Olim) apo te materialeve te ndertimit dhe te mobilerise/interiereve. 
6. Skenare te Mundshem per Zhvillimin Urbanistik te Tiranes 
Tashme dilema kryesore per te gjithe eshte: si do te zhvillohet Tirana ne te ardhmen? 
Per te qene sa me afer asaj qe mund te ndodhe autoret kane menduar ta ndajne kete sfide ne dy faza :e ardhmja e afert,  dhe e ardhmja e larget, ku parashihet nje periudhe 50 vjecare. 
E ardhmja e afert Planet e Veprimit 
Duke iu referuar tendencave aktuale, zhvillimi i Tiranes po orientohet ne dy drejtime kryesore: 
(i)                 densifikimi i qendres se qytetit 
(ii)               zgjerimi i periferise se qytetit nga krijimi i zonave te reja suburbane. 
Ne se autoritetet qendrore dhe lokale do ti paraprijne zhvillimit me plane, strategji dhe investime konkrete dyndja e popullsise ne Tirane do te balancohet tek shifra 50% e popullsise se vendit, ne te kundert ne kryeqytet do te instalohen ne menyre kaotike te pakten 2/3 e popullsise se vendit. 
Bashkia e Tiranes po zhvillon me se fundmi Termat e References per nje Plan te Ri te Qytetit.   
Termat e References te « Planit te ardhshem Urbanistik te Tiranes » jane : 
Sigurimi i alternativave ligjore dhe integrimi i zhvillimeve te deritanishme jane dy nga drejtimet kryesore te strategjise se perbashket te qeverise qendrore dhe pushtetit lokal te Tiranes. 
Kjo synon qe, duke zgjidhur problemet e mprehta te infrastruktures, te lehtesohet zgjidhja e ceshtjeve sociale, si, varferia, papunesia, strehimi, etj. 
Ne fakt interesi kryesor i autoriteteve dhe institutucioneve te specializuara eshte perqendruar vitet e fundit pikerisht ne hartimin e nje plani te ri rregullues per qytetin e Tiranes. 
Iniciativat me domethenese te fokusuara ne Rajonin e Tiranes se Madhe dhe perreth qe jane marre ne konsiderate per hartimin e Termave te References te « Planit te ardhshem Urbanistik te Tiranes » jane : 
1-Studimi i Planifikimit dhe Programimit Strategjik te Infrastruktures se Tiranes se Madhe ose shkurt « Plani Strategjik per Tiranen e Madhe »,i ndermarre ne kuadrin e « Programit te Menaxhimit te Tokes Urbane » ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit,qe financohet nga nje kredi e Bankes Boterore dhe asistohet teknikisht nga PADCO(U.S.A.) 
Po kjo kompani konsulente,me eksperience nderkombetare ne kete fushe,ka realizuar me 1995 nje studim paraprak per kete qellim ne favor te se njejtes ministri, financuar nga USAID.Ky studim i njohur si »Plani Paraprak i Strukturave per Tiranen e Madhe »,merr ne konsiderate dhe « Studimin e Zones Suburbane te Rajonit te Tiranes »pergatitur nga ISPU. 
2. « Studimi Rajonal per Korridorin Tirane-Durres »,i ndermarre nga Qeveria Shqiptare permes ISPU,i cili eshte kompletuar me vone me nje plan te hartuar me asistencen e GTZ,organizate Gjermane per Koperim,dhe qe mbulon kryesisht territoret e Komunave dhe Baashkive ne hapesiren rurale ndermjet Durresit dhe Tiranes pa u futur ne keto qytete. 
3. « Studimi per Skemen e Transportit ne Tirane », pergatitur nga Njesia e Menaxhimit te Projektit per Rikonstruksionin e Portit te Durresit,financuar nga Banka Boterore ne vitin 1993,studim i cili vlereson gjendjen ekzistues dhe propozon nje skeme te rrjetit rrugor per qytetin e Tiranes.Kjo skeme eshte integruar dhe ne Planin Strategjik te Tiranes se Madhe. 
4-Plani Strategjik per Zhvillimin Urban te Bashkise Kamez,manaxhuar nga CO-PLAN,Qendra per Zhvillimin e Habitatit,dhe asistohet teknikisht nga HIS Roterdam Hollande,nje institucion me eksperience nderkombetare dhe aktiv ne Shqiperi qe nga 1997.Ky plan detajon Planin Strategjik te Tiranes se Madhe per Bashkine e Kamzes,e cila eshte nje Bashki kufitare me Bashkine e Tiranes,me te cilen ndan mjaft funksione sociale,urbane dhe ekonomike. 
5-« Studimi mbi Zhvillimin e Qytetit te Tiranes »,nje projekt i Bashkise Tirane, pergatitur nga kompania Austriake e konsulences « Regional Consulting »,me financimin e Qeverise Austriake ne vitin 1995. 
6-« Rregullorja e Zonimit te qytetit te Tiranes »,pergatitur nga Robert Y. Olsen,ekspert i Institutit Urban(U.S.A.)ne kuadrin e « Projektit te Strehimit dhe Zhvillimit Urban »,financuar nga USAID. 
7-Rezultatet e Regjistrimit te Popullsise dhe Banesave,realizuar nga INSTAT. 
8-Te dhena te nevojshme per hartimin e Detyres se Projektimit nga ISPU.
Disa te dhena mbi Planin Strategjik te Zhvillimit Urban te Rajonit te Tiranes se Madhe, 2002 
Plani ben nje parashikim te rajonit te Tiranes se Madhe per 15 vjete deri ne vitin 2017. Plani nuk eshte nje instrument planifikues rregullues, se sa nje vizion per udheheqjen dhe koordinim e zhvillimeve ne nivel rajoni, vizion I cili do te perpunohet me the prej cdo bashkie permes planeve te detajuara rregulluese qe do te hartohen nga njesite e vecanta te pushtetit vendor. 
Plani parashikon infrastrukturen kryesore sidomos ate rrugore. Ai parashikon zonimin funksional ose strukturat kryesore te perdorimit te tokes. Me tej behet analiza financiare e zhvillimit dhe percaktohen kostot dhe menyrat e mbulimit. Kjo eshte shoqeruar me analizen e tregut te tokes, si dhe prezantohen forma bashkekohore planifikimi, perfshi ate strategjik, te veprimit, dhe legalizimin.  
Plani propozon edhe nje sere permiresimesh ligjore. Rrjeti rrugor eshte nje nga komponentet kryesore te ketij plani. Qendra zgjerohet dhe perfshin gjithe hapesiren brenda unazes se dyte (aktuale) te qytetit. Nderkohe prezantohet unaza e trete dhe katert, jashte te ciles nuk lejohen ndertime dhe konsiderohet si zone e brezit te gjelber. Nderkohe zona e aeroportit dhe Vores do te jene zona te rendesishme per zhvillimin e aktiviteteve ekonomike dhe te biznesit. 
Ky plan parashikon zhvillimin e disa kategorive rrugesh ne funsion te lehtesimit te trafikut dhe transportit. 
Kategoria a pare jane unazoret:
Ketu futen dy unazat kryesore, qendrat e te cilave ndryshe nga deri me tani jane te ndryshme (te zhvendosura).
1.	Unaza (ne harte me vije blu)  do te jete ne thelb kompletimi i unazes se trete te qytetit, por qe perfshin Brenda me shume zona se sa ishte parashkuar nga plani i 1985. Ne perendim, segmenti i pare i saj eshte ndertuar. Ne veri ajo do te perfshije edhe Paskuqanin deri ne kufi me Bathoren (Bashkia Kamez). Ne lindje ajo do te perfshije zonat rrotull Kodres se Priftit dhe Liqenit te Farkes ku ka mjaft zhvillime informale te viteve te fundit. Ne jug ajo do te perfshije Seliten, parkun dhe liqenin e Tiranes ne kufi me Saukun, etj. Ne nje fare menyre ky mund te jete kufiri administrativ i ardhshem i Bashkise se Tiranes. Teritoret e tjera mund te perfshihen ne Bashki te tjera qe mendohet te krijohen. 
2.	Orbitalia (ne harte me vije te kuqe)  do te jete nje unaze tjeter qendra e te ciles i shmanget sheshit Skenderbej. Ne fakt kjo unaze e katert, synon te mbuloje te gjitha zonat ekzistuese dhe ato te krijuara viteve te fundit duke filluar nga lindja e Tiranes me Lagjen e Kombinatit dhe rrethinat e saj deri ne veri me zonat e zhvilluara rishtazi ne Bashkine e Kamzes. Ne kete menyre behet lidhja me aksin rrugor perendimor Tirane-Durres dhe me koridorin rrugor verior Tirane-Shkoder, apo me ate juglindor Tirane-Elbasan, duke shmangur hyrjen e trafikut te panevojshem ne qender te qytetit sic ndodh aktualisht 
Kategoria e dyte jane tangencialet:
Akset tangenciale te reja me te rendesishme qe propozohen per tu zhvilluar jane:
1.	Segementi qe kalon nga veriu ne Babrru, Allias, Rruga Bardhyl, Berryli, Rruga Ali Demi, Farke, deri ne nje takim ne jug me rrugen per ne Elbasan. 
2.	Ne veri fillon me rrugen e Zall-Herrit, takohet me rrugen e Kamzes, dhe me pas degezohet ne drejtim te Berxullit dhe te autostrades se Durresit. Degezimi i fundit kalon drejt Yzberishit dhe perfundon ne Kombinat. 
Kategoria e trete jane ato qe quhen rruge distrektuale dhe qe jane akset kryesore qe depertojne nga unazoret brenda lagjeve/zonave kryesore te qytetit. 
Kategorie a rrugeve te vecanta:
1.	Rruget klasifikohen ne 1 dhe 2 korsi (sejcila korsi ka 2 kalime) ne varesi te trafikut dhe rendesise. Nga kjo skeme krijohet nje lidhje alternative me e shkurter me aeroportin e Tiranes dhe koridorin e veriut, permes zgjatimit te bulevardit te qytetit ne veri drejt Paskuqanit, ne lindje te Bashkise Kamez (pergjate lumit te Terkuzes) dhe me duke u drejtuar drejt verilindjes i afrohet pjeses jugore te aeroportit ku takohet me autostraden e veriut. 
2.	Rruget prioritare per transportin publik permes linjave te autobuzave, si Porcelan - Rruga Bardhyl, Sauk - Partizani i Panjohur, Kafe Flora - Fabrika Coca-Cola, Koder Kamez  Yzberisht. 
3.	Rruga e Kavajes dhe nje sere rrugesh kryesore ne pjesen perendimore te qendres behen rruge me nje drejtim levizjeje te detyruar per automjetet. 
Pervec linjave te posacme te transportit me autobuze te cilat synojne te reduktojne trafikun privat, eshte planifikuar ndertimi i dy linjave te transportit publik permes tramvajit (trenit te shpejte) qe lidhin aeroportin me Kamzen deri ne Berzulle ku ndahet ne dy drejtime kryesore:
1.	Linja e tramvajit qe vijon ne Yzberish dhe perfundon ne Kombinat. 
2.	Linja e tramvajit qe vijon ne linjen ekzistuese hekurudhore Durres Tirane nga Berxulli tek stacioni i sotem hekurudhor dhe perfundon gjate bulevardit ne Sheshin universitar Nene Tereza. 
Zonat kryesore ekonomike dhe te biznesit jane menduar ne Berxulle (administrate biznesi) dhe Kombinat, pergjate autostrades se Durresit, ne zgjatimin e verior te bulevardit (ndertime shumekateshe) nga stacioni i sotem hekurudhor deri ne Paskuqan. Ketu futen edhe zonat ekonomike te aeroportit (zona e ekspozicionit) dhe Vores. Me tej jane parashikuar disa nyje zhvillimi dhe investimi qe shperndahen ne gjithe strukturen e qytetit. 
Po keshtu ndosh me qendren. Pervec zonaes tradicionale qendrore pernda unazes se dyte jane menduar edhe mjaft qendra te tjera te decentralizuara te cilat i shrebejne zonave/lagjeve te vecanta. 
Hapesirat kryesore te gjelbera dhe parqet periferike do te jene ato te prane liqenit te Tiranes ne jug, Liqenit te Paskuqanit ne veri, malit te Dajtit ne lindje, dhe ne kryqezimin e autostrades se Durresit me orbitalen ne lindje. 
Pjesa kryesore e qytetit brenda unazes se trete (perjashto Paskuqanin dhe disa zona prane malit te Dajtit qe do ndertohen me vila) mendohet te zhvillohen me dendesi te larte. Pjesa jugore e Bashkise Kamez, Yzberisht, Kombinat, Kombinat i Autotraktoreve, Kodra e Priftit, Allias, Paskuqan, etj, do te zhvillohen me densitet mesatar. Kurse pjesa kryesore e Bashkise Kamez, zgjatimi lindor i Kombinatit, dhe shtrirja lindore e qytetit drejt Dajtit mendohet te zhvillohen me densitet te ulet. 
Impianti i depozitimit dhe perpunimit te mbetjeve urbane do te ndertohet ne lindje te Kombinatit. Ndersa ai i ujrave te zeza ne lindje te Berxullit. Projekte te vecanta jane parashikuar per pastrimin dhe sistemimimin e lumejve te Lanes, Tiranes, dhe Terkuzes.

*BASHKIA  E TIRANËS* 
Administrata aktuale e Bashkise Tirane nen drejtimin e Kryebashkiakut Edi Rama kane dhene prova te pamohueshme se manaxhimi i ketij realiteti kompleks urban nuk eshte i pamundur, duke rizgjuar besimin dikur te vaket se ky vend mund te behet. 
Strategjia e administrates aktuale bashkiake per te kultivuar nje imazh te ri te Tiranes permes nje arkitekture agresive shumekateshe me forma moderne dhe materile te tilla si duralumini dhe xhami, pritet qe te kete nje impakt te ndjeshem ne pamjen dhe siluetin e qytetit ,i cili aktualisht perben nje nga qytetet me interesante ne Europe nga pikepamja e dinamikes se zhvillimit. 
Dhenia e nje cmimi nderkombetar nga OKB-ja per Kryetarin e Bashkise se Tiranes per shkak te kontributit te tij ne permiresimin e kushteve te jeteses ne qytet, si dhe organizimi i konferences nderkombetare te rradhes se ENHR-se, Rrjetit prestigjioz Europian te Studimeve mbi Strehimin dhe Zhvillimin Urban eshte nje nga provat se Tirana tashme ka filluar te terheqe vemendjen nderkombetare per rezulatatet e saj ne zhvillimin arkitektoniko urban. Kjo eshte nje tjeter prove se si arkitektura dhe urbanistika mund te luajne nje rol kyc ne ringritjen morale dhe ekonomike te nje qyteti dhe me gjere te nje kombi. 
Qe nga viti 2000, jane ndermarre operacione te rendesishme urbanistike qe po ja nderrojne krejtesisht imazhin kryeqytetit shqiptar dhe kane terhequr vemendjen e opinionit publik kryeqytetas, intitucioneve te huaja qe operojne ne vendin tone, si dhe te shtypit perendimor. 
Per tu permendur jane: 
1-shembja e ndertimeve pa leje ne qender te qytetit te Tiranes dhe sidomos ne Parkun Rinia dhe hapesiren e Lumit Lana , 
2-Rehabilitimi dhe lyerja e fasadave te rrugeve kryesore te qytetit, 
3-Iniciimi i procesit te legalizimit te ndertimeve pa leje, 
4-Zgjerimi dhe ndricimi i rrugeve kryesore te qytetit, veçanerisht zgjerimi dhe reabilitimi i rrugeve paralele me Lanen. 
5-Rikthimi i gjelberimit, ndertimi I shume lulishteve dhe gjelberimi I skarpateve te Lanes, 
6-rikonstruksioni i kompleksit historiko-monumental te ministrive 
7-Tendenca per te perfshire banoret dhe komunitetet ne procesin e permiresimit te qytetit,(aplikohet per here te pare) edhe pse kjo ka patur koston e vet per shkak te keqkuptimeve dhe veshtiresise te ndryshimit te mentaliteteve,etj. 
Vlen per tu permendur prishja e ndertimeve ne Lane nga komuniteti I Biznesit,duke I kursyer Bashkise nje fond prej 2 milion $. 
Eshte vertet entuaziasmues fakti se tashme ne Tirane eshte hapur nje debat i shendetshem publik, i cili edhe pse ka veshtiresuar ose bllokuar realizimin e disa ideve, nga ana tjeter ka permiresuar ndjeshem demokracine dhe pjesmarrjen ne vendim-marrje, si dhe ka shtuar shansin per qendrueshmeri afatgjate. 
Synimi i Bashkise se Tiranes, eshte qe te pergatise nje vizion zhvillimi qe te jete fleksibel dhe i adoptueshem ndaj ndryshimeve te shpejta ne qytet, ne vend qe te pergatitet nje plan rregullues i ngurte i cili e do te donte te pakten 3-5 vjet per tu hartuar, ndersa qyteti evoluon me ritme dramatike. 
Per kete qellim po punohet ne 3-4 drejtimet me kryesore, qe te pergatiten disa plan-veprime te shpejte te cilet jo vetem do ti japin zgjidhje problemeve me emergjente te Tiranes, por ne vetvete do te perbejne se bashku thelbin e planit te ardhshem rregullues te qytetit. 
 Me leto plane veprimi mund ecet paralelisht duke planifikuar dhe zbatuar. Kjo sepse, te pakten deri tani, ne Tirane zhvillimi ecen me shpejte se planifikimi, ndersa zgjidhjet afat-mesme dhe afat-gjata qe jane trajtuar mjaft mire ne Planin Strategjik te Tiranes se Madhe, mund te detajohen me pas. 

*Planet e Veprimit* 
Disa nga planet e veprimit me te cilat po punon Bashkia e  Tiranes dhe qe po formojne bazen e planit te ri rregullues te qytetit jane: 

*Plan Veprimi 1:* 
Identifikimi i zones qendrore te qytetit e cila po vendoset ne nje regjim kontrolli ose frenimi per ndertime te reja. Kjo zone perfshin zonen brenda unazes ekzistuese te qytetit, hapesiren urbane pergjate bulevardit nga stacioni i trenit tek universiteti, si dhe parkun periferik te qytetit perreth liqenit artificial. Ne kete zone do ti kushtohet vemendje e veçante permiresimit, rinovimit dhe mbrojtjes se objekteve me vlera historike apo arkitektonike, objekte te cilat jane percaktuar nje per nje ne bashkepunim me Institutin e Monumenteve te Kultures. 
Sidoqofte, kesaj zone nuk mund ti ndalohen absolutisht ndertimet e reja, sidomos ne rastet e trojeve me vlera gjeografike dhe potenciale te larta ekonomike per zhvillimin e qytetit. Por keto lloj sheshesh per zhvillim po te percaktohen qe tani ne plan, duke identifikuar qarte kondicionet urbanistike si; siperfaqja e truallit, koeficienti i shfryrezimit, lartesia, volumet kryesore, materiali, afatet e ndertimit, etj. 
Nderkohe, ne qender do te vendosen kritere per kufizimin e lartesise se ndertimit. Kjo do te shmange mundesine per abuzim si nga administrata edhe nga investitoret duke siguruar nje transparence publike maksimale por edhe standarte me humane per qendren. Per shkak te rendesise qe paraqesin keto sheshe ndertimi, detajimi arkitektoniko-urbanistik i tyre do te behet me konkurse te hapura. Natyrisht, ne zonen qendrore nuk mund te perjashtohet mundesia e adoptimeve apo ndryshimi i funksionit te ndertesave sipas nje procesi te monitoruar me kujdes. Koncepti qe eshte perdorur ne projektin Kthim ne Identitet eshte nje shembull konkret qe mund te perdoret ne zona te tjera te qendres. 

*Plan Veprimi 2:* 
Meqenese ne zonen qendrore do te vendosen masa shtrenguese, per te evituar presionin e ndertuesve dhe investitoreve me objekte intensive, eshte llogjike dhe e domosdoshme qe te sigurohet nje alternative e ligjshme per kete sektor jetik per ekonomine e qytetit, i cili per hir te vertetes konsiderohet tashme si partner ne zhvillimin e Tiranes. 
Per kete qellim eshte propozuar zgjerimi qendres se qytetit duke iniciuar konkretisht vazhdimin e bulevardit pertej stacionit te sotem hekurudhor ne drejtim te kodrave te Paskuqanit dhe te Kamzes. Ky eshte nje aks i cili prej kohesh eshte menduar si nje lidhje e shkurter me aeroportin e Rinasit dhe qe eshte rikonfirmuar si i tille nga specialistet vendas edhe te huaj qe po punojne per planifikimin e zhvillimeve te Tiranes. 
 Per fat te mire zona pergjate linjes hekurudhore te stacionit eshte pothuaj e pandertuar. Bashkia synon te perdore nje llogjike te paster biznesi ne favor te interesit publik, duke mundesuar interesimin e biznesit privat per te investuar permes lehtesirave fiskale per te ndertuar atje objekte mikse shumekateshe per strehim dhe qellime administrative dhe biznesi, perfshi ketu edhe ndertimin e infrastruktures. Patjeter qe ketu lind nevoja e krijimit te strukturave mikse midis bashkise dhe biznesit privat qe merren vetem me zhvillimin e ketyre zonave nen monitorimin e shtetit, duke synuar qe te lehtesoje procedurat burokratike te zhvillimit te kesaj zone. 

*Plan Veprimi 3:* 
A-Hapja e akseve, degeve kryesore te rrjetit rrugor te qytetit sidomos unazat dhe radialet kryesore, 
B-Permiresimin e hapesirave urbane perreth siperfaqeve ujore (liqeni) dhe te lumejve te Lanes dhe Tiranes, perfshi sistemimin, gjelberimin dhe mobilimin urban. 
C-Hapja dhe vazhdimi i unazes se re nga rruga e Durresit pergjate bregut te Lumit te Tiranes per te evituar trafikun e rende qe aktualisht hyn ne qender te qytetit, duke e anashkaluar ate nga pjesa lindore e unazes ekzistuese . 
D-Hapja se rruges se re qe lidh Berrylin me Rugen e Elbasanit ne Sauk do te lehtesonte tani per tani trafikun e renduar edhe ndotjen shqetesuese ne qender te qytetit deri ne nje faze te mevoneshme te ndertimit te nje unaze bypass-i drejt Elbasanit permes lugines se Erzenit. Kjo do te ndihmonte edhe permiresimin e infrastruktures ne zonat depresive periferike, pavaresisht se kostot jane mjaft te kushtueshme, por sidoqofte minimale dhe urgjente po te krahasohen me nevojat. 

*Plan Veprimi 4:* 
Planifikimi, permiresimi i infrastruktures dhe legalizimi me kushte i ndertimeve pa leje ne periferine e qytetit, te pakten ne disa zona pilot per te krijuar legjislacionin, eksperiencen dhe modelin e duhur te punes qe do te ndihmojne me pas hartimin e politikave per gjithe qytetin. 
Ky proces i veshtire si nga ana sociale ashtu edhe politike, do ti shebeje ne fakt ndjeshem integrimit te popullsise, reduktimit te problemeve sociale, sidomos kriminalitetit dhe papunesise. Me tej ai do te nxise investime te metejshme permiresimi ne banese dhe infrastrukture nga vete banoret, nderkohe qe do te sqaroje perfundimisht se cilat jane objektet ne konflikt te papajtueshem me ligjin dhe qe bien ndesh me interesin publik (p.sh. hapja e unazes ) dhe per kete duhen shembur perfundimisht, dhe cilat do te legalizohen me kushte duke paguar per demin e shkaktuar, pagesa te cilat ne rastet e dhunimit te prones do te shkojne ne favor te pronarit te ligshem, qofte publik apo privat. Mbi te gjitha ky process kerkon nje pjekuri politike te administrates dhe te te zgjedhurve lokale ne marrjen e vendimeve te rendesishme ekonomike si shitja apo dhenia me qira e tokes. 
Pamje nga projektet e ULMP dhe Co-PLAN, 
Projekti Roma, Habitat me Bashkine 

*Plan Veprimi 5:* 
Hartimi i rregulloreve perkatese urbanistike per zbatimin e planit i cili nuk duhet te jete thjesht nje vizatim i bukur, por mbi te gjitha duhet te jete nje dokument ligjor me akte dhe nene te qarta per detajimin e procedurave, guidave, normave e standarteve. Kjo provokon domosdoshmerisht edhe reformimin e plote te legjislacionit te urbanistikes si nje proces qe duhet te eci paralelisht me zhvillimin e qytetit. Rregullorja e re urbanistike e Tiranes mund te jete nje pikenisje e mire per paketen e re Ligjore te re te Urbanistikes qe ka nevoje vendi. 
Ne perfundim duhet nenvizuar se autoritet bashkiake te Tiranes kane kuptuar se hartimi i nje plani rregullues nuk duhet te absolutizohet, sepse ky plan nuk ka per te zgjidhur automatikisht problemet komplekse te Tiranes, pervecse do te rrise transparencen dhe do te udheheqe me mire administraten bashkiake ne procesin e hartimit te nje vizioni te qarte per zhvillimin e qytetit, duke permiresuar ndjeshem llogjiken e zhvillimit, me shpresen se do te minimizohen dhe parandalohen deformime te ngjashme me ato qe kemi pasur deri me sot. 
Hartimi i ketij plani rregullues si proces dhe ne partneritet me shume institucione te specializuara pavaresisht nga diferencat qe mund te ekzistojne, ka gjasa te jete efektiv dhe te mos kontestohet, per te krijuar bllokime dhe kaos urban si deri me sot. Le te shpresojme ne nje ndryshim pozitiv ne te ardhmen. 
Aktoret qe jane te interesuar dhe qe do te marrin pjese ne hartimin e Planit Rregullues te Tiranes dhe te gjithe rregulloreve bashkangjitur jane : 
-Bashkia e Tiranes 
-Ministria e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit 
-Instituti i Studimeve dhe Projektimeve Urbanistike 
-Instituti i Monumenteve te Kultures 
-Departamenti i Arkitektures dhe Urbanistikes,Fakulteti I Inxhinjerise se Ndertimit,Universiteti Politeknik 
-Shoqata e Arkitekteve te Shqiperise 
-Shoqata e Ndertuesve te Shqiperise 
-Co-Plan-Qendra per Zhvillimin e Habitatit 
Boshtet Kryesore te Rritjes Urbane per Zonen Metropolitane 
Zhvillimet e fundit urbane ne vend e kane bere tashme realitet rajonin metropolitan Durres - Tirane - FusheKruje, ku dallohen dy pole :
-Poli i zones Tirane-Durres,ne te cilin jane perqendruar kryesisht zhvillime industriale, 
-Poli i Kamzes,ku jane strehuar mijera te ardhur 
Ky rajon qe perben polin kryesor te zhvillimit ne vend,perfshin 5 bashki kryesore : Tirane, Durres, Kamez, Vore dhe FusheKruje, si dhe nje numer komunash dhe fshatrash qe nderveprojne ngushtesisht me njera-tjetren sidomos ne aspektin social dhe ekonomik. 
Ne dhjete vitet e fundit,popullsia urbane ne kete rajon trekendesh,eshte rritur rreth 45%.Gjate te njejtes periudhe,dendesia e popullsise ne rrethin e Tiranes eshte rritur rreth 40%,ndersa ne rrethin e Durresit rreth 43%. 
Megjithe evolucionin e thelle te kesaj zone,qeverisja lokale ka mbetur ne stadet e meparshme,si nga ana institucionale,ashtu edhe nga metoda e qeverisjes.E gjithe kjo shumice njesish administrative te metropolit,eshte nen ombrellen e dy qarqeve dhe dy prefekturave. 
Nevoja per nje Autoritet te Ri te Planifikimit dhe Menaxhimit Urban 
Copetimi i qeverisjes ne zonen e metropolit ka filluar te bjere ndesh me zhvillimin harmonik te ketij rajoni.Lipset qe te krijohen struktura te reja,te cilat do te sigurojne nje qeverisje me te mire dhe nje perdorim me te frutshem te burimeve financiare dhe materiale. 
Metropoli duket qarte se ka nevoje te ngutshme per nje strukture administrimi te unifikuar,qe te bashkerendoje dhe te organizoje me mire problemet e zhvillimit hapsinor,te planifikimit dhe zhvillimit urban,si dhe te çeshtjeve mjedisore. 
Kjo nuk eshte parashikuar ne strategjine e decentralizimit dhe ne legjislacionin aktual te qeverisjes vendore e te urbanistikes.Deri me sot autoritetet lokale te njesive administrative te perfshira ne kete mega-njesi te re urbane,e shohin kete konceptim si te jete kunder prirjeve te decentralizimit te pushtetit, dhe nuk e vleresojne rendesine e nje riorganizimi te tille. 
Ne te vertete ketu nuk behet fjale per centralizim, por per nje pervoje tipike te metropoleve te vendeve me te zhvilluara. 
Qellimi eshte qe te shmangen pasojat negative qe shfaqen,kur zhvillimi shihet ngushtesisht ne kufijte e njesive baze lokale,dhe kur autoritetet qendrore e kane te pamundur te bejne bashkerendimin ne nivel rajonal apo metropolitan. 
Skenar i mundshem zhvillimi per te ardhmen e larget . 
Eksperienca e deritanishme me Tiranen dhe pervoja boterore na ben te mendojme se nje skenar i mundshem zhvillimi ne te ardhmen e larget do te kete pak a shume kete menyre. 
1.	Urbanizimi  qendra e qytetit te Tiranes do te densifikohet cdo dite e me shume ne saje te konvertimit te shtepive te uleta ne ndertime shumekateshe. Kjo nxitet edhe per shkak se ne qender te qytetit ndodhet inftrastruktura me e nderkohe qe ende nuk ka zona alternative zhvillimi te paisura me infrastrukture. Kjo gje do te stimuloje me shume si investitoret ashtu edhe bleresit e apartamenteve/dyqaneve. Ky proces do te zgjase te pakten edhe per 15-20 vjete me ritme gjithnje e me te uleta. 
2.	Sub-urbanizimi - Ne se autoritet nuk do te nderhyjne ne kohe, probleme te tilla si parkimi i veshtire, trafiku i madh, ndotja e ajrit, mungesa e hapesirave publike, dhe mbi te gjitha nje degradim i banesave per shkakte mungeses se kultures dhe ligjeve te mirembajtje se prones se grupit dhe komunitetit, do ta perkeqesojne situaten e qendres ne ate pike sa mjaft njerez nuk do te preferojne te banojne ne kete zone. Familjet me te ardhura te larta do te levizin ne periferite e gjelbera te qytetit, ne kerkim te qetesise dhe ajrit te paster. Ne menyre qe te ulin kostot e infrastruktures dhe te jene me te sigurt, kjo shtrese e popullsise do te vete-organizohet ne zona banimi vilash suburbane, te ngjashme me modelin e zhvillimit te qyteteve amerikane. Shume shpejt kjo forme jetese dhe komoditeti qe krijon periferia do te kopjohet edhe nga shtresat e popullsise me te ardhura me te uleta, duke nxitur nje kerkese ne treg per banesa individuale periferike. Nderkohe, per shkak te perkeqesimit te kushteve ne qender te qytetit, cmimet e banesave do te bien gjithnje e me shume. Kjo situate do te stimuloje levizjen e shtresave te varfera nga periferia e qytetit ne qender te saj, ndersa familjet ne gjendje te mire ekonomike gjithnje e me shume do te zhvendosen ne periferi. Ky lloj zhvillimi do te nxise permiresimin e infrastruktures ne periferi por edhe nje lloj ndarje klasore te popullsise, ndersa ne qender problemet sociale dhe kriminaliteti mund te behen te rrezikshme ne se nuk do te kete politika te qarta parandaluese. Qendra diten mund te jete nje ambient i zhurmshem dhe dinamik per shkak te biznesit, por pas perfundimit te orarit te punes rrezikon te kthehet ne nje vend bosh dhe te frikshem prej ku gjithkush deshiron te largohet. Kjo mund te ndodhi per nje periudhe 20-30 vjecare duke filluar nga fundi i dekades qe sapo kemi hyre. 
3.	Ri-urbanizimi  nje nga pasojat kryesore te sub-urbanizimit do te jete rritja e distances pune shtepi dhe rrjedhimisht e trafikut. (shtresat me te ardhura te larta banojne ne periferi por punojne ne qender ku kane dhe bizneset kryesore dhe zyrat e admisnitrates, ndersa shtresat e uleta do jetojne ne qender por duhet te punojne ne periferi ku do jene ndermarrje dhe industrite kryesore te punes). Kjo gjendje do te perkeqesohet me rritjen e nivelit ekonomik, ku cdo njeri synon te kete makinen e tij. Gjendja do perkeqesohet me tej ne se autoritetet nuk marrin masa dhe nuk nxisin transportin e mire publik dhe te hapin akset kryesore te rrugeve te qytetit. Levizja te pakten 2 here ne dite: nga puna ne shtepi - dhe anasjelltas; do te krijoje ne orare te caktuara (mengjes, dreke dhe pasdite me mbarimin e orarit te punes) te dites nje trafik te madh, bllokim dhe humbje kohe qe mund te shkojne nga 2-4 ore ne dite. Kjo gje do ta shtyje biznesin dhe shtresat me te ardhura te larta qe te kerkojne te rikthehen perseri ne qender duke rehabilituar apartamentet ne qender. Kjo mendohet se do te rrise kerkesen dhe cmimet e banesave ne qender dhe do te rezultoje perseri ne nje cvendosje te famijeve me te ardhura te uleta drejt periferise ndersa ne qender do te dominohet perseri nga ato me te ardhura te larta. Ne kete moment mendohet qe do ndodhi ai fenomen qe njihet me emrin xhentrifikim (gentrification) qe do te thote nje rinovim dhe permiresim total te qendres perfshi edhe nje ndryshim te struktures sociale. Kete  skenar mund ta jetojme  ndoshta nga mesi i ketij shekulli. 
Pavaresisht nga skenaret e siper permendur, e ardhmja e Tiranes eshte nje sfide qe varet edhe nga stabiliteti dhe siguria politike ne vend e rajon, dhe mbi te gjitha, nga puna e qytetareve te saj, nga roli i biznesit privat dhe nga lidershipi i administrates publike qe do te zgjidhet per ta drejtuar ate. Tirana i ka te gjitha shanset qe te jete nje qytet kompetitiv ne Ballkan dhe te siguroje oportunitete per biznesin vendas dhe te huaj dhe te krijoje sherbime me te mira per qytetaret dhe vizitoret e saj. Pozicioni i favorshem geografik, klima, qenia prane resurseve natyrore dhe humane  mund ti japin zhvillimit nje shtytje te madhe ne se kjo do te shfrytezohet nga nje administrate publike agresive, fleksibel dhe inteligjente e cila, nderkohe do te kete ne duar gjithmone e me shume kompetenca dhe me shume mundesi financiare per te bere siguruar qytetaret e saj dhe te gjithe Shqiperise se ky vend do te behet.

*Tirana si qëndër e
Historisë dhe Trashëgimisë Kulturore*

*Dëshmitë arkeologjike në rrethet e Tiranës* 
_Autor 
Prof.Dr. Muzafer KORKUTI_

	Territori që përfshin rrethi i Tiranës përbëhet kryesisht nga fusha e Tiranës dhe vargjet kodrinore e malore që e rrethojnë atë nga tre anët.  Kushtet gjeoklimatike të favorshme për banim kanë bërë të mundur banimin e saj qysh në fillimet e shoqërisë njerëzore.  Këtë e dëshmojnë gjetjet arkeologjike në Rrëzë të Dajtit dhe në Shpellën e Pullumbasit që i takojnë epokës së paleolitit (gurit të vjetër).  Kjo trevë vazhdoi të banohej gjatë epokës së gurit të ri, epokës së metaleve dhe në vazhdimësi gjatë tërë epokës historike.  Këtë e dëshmojnë kalatë, rrënojat e monumenteve të ndryshme dhe gjetjet arkeologjike, të cilat janë ruajtur deri në ditët tona.  Më poshtë po i paraqesim sipas radhës kronologjike qendrat arkeologjike. 
*Rrëza e Dajtit*.  Ky emërtim ka hyrë në arkeologjinë shqiptare në fillim të shek.XX, kur gjeologu austriak B.Richthofen, zbuloi në afërsi të gurores së sotme të Dajtit disa vegla stërralli të cilat i takojnë epokës së paleolitit të lartë (30.000-10.000 vjet më parë).  Gati pas një shekulli gjetje të kësaj epoke u zbuluan edhe në Shpellën e Pullumbasit.  Ndaj mund të thuhet pa mëdyshje se rrethina e Tiranës është një nga trevat më të hershme të banuara në Shqipëri. 
*Shpella e Pëllumbasit* 
	Shpella e Pullumbasit ose siç njihet nga vendasit Shpella e Zezë ndodhet rreth 2km. në verilindje të fshatit Pullumbas, pikërisht në krahun e majtë të lumit të Erzenit, aty ku lugina ngushtohet, së tepërmi, duke formuar grykën e Skoranës.  Shpella është vendosur në faqen e thiktë që formon mali i Pullumbasit, në një lartësi rreth 300m mbi nivelin e detit.  Shkëmbi formon një strehë të madhe e cila vjen gradualisht duke u zvogëluar dhe formon një hyrje me gjerësi 14m dhe lartësi 10-12m.  Me këto përmasa shpella zgjatet në formën e një tuneli të gjatë 70-80m.  Më tej shpella zgjerohet duke formuar një ambjent të bollshëm në formën e një dhome me një tavan shumë të lartë në formë kupole, të lartë 15-20m.  Pas këtij ambjenti, gjithashtu shumë të përshtatshëm për banim shpella zhvillohet në formën e dy korridoreve të gjatë, njeri me drejtim lindje-perëndim i gjatë 140-150m dhe degëzimi tjetër në drejtimin verilindor, i gjatë 110-120m. 
	Në ambientin qendror e veçanërisht në korridorin e gjatë e nëpër degëzimet e shumta të tyre, gjatë miliona vjet të veprimtarisë karstike janë formuar stalaktite e stalamite që të befasojnë me shumëllojshmërinë e bukurinë e tyre, duke krijuar në ambjentet e brendëshme të shpellës një bukuri të rrallë. 
	Vlera e interesi që paraqet Shpella e Pullumbasit merr përparësi për faktin se ka qenë kthyer e përdorur për banim qysh në fillimet e shoqërisë njerëzore rreth 30.000 vjet më parë. 
	Për këtë dëshmon prania në Shpellën e Pullumbasit e materialit arkeologjik për epokat e paleolitit, neolitit, eneolitit, bronzit e hekurit.  Ato janë të dhëna tërësisht të reja për këto epoka dhe nga një zonë krejtësisht e re e panjohur më parë, ndaj edhe vlera e tyre shumëfishohet. 
	Jetëgjatësia e banimit të Shpellës së Pullumbasit dhe vendndodhja e saj në një zonë qendrore e krejt të panjohur më parë, i japin asaj përparësi për tu bërë objekt i gërmimeve arkeologjike.  Së bashku me interesin që ajo paraqet si shpellë karstike ajo shumë mirë mund të kthehet në një pikë turistike, në një muze natyror i një vendbanimi prehistorik dhe në këtë mënyrë Parkut të Madh Natyror të Dajtit do ti shtohen vlerat e do të bëhet më i preferuar për tu vizituar nga të gjithë. 
*Kalaja e Dorsit.* 
Kalaja e Dorsit është një qendër e fortifikuar protourbane (paraqytetare) e ngritur në një nga majat e kuotave më të larta në vargun e kodrave të shkëputura nga malet e Krrabës, rreth 20km. në jugperëndim të Tiranës. 
	Për ngritje e kalasë është zgjedhur një pllajë e pjerrët me sipërfaqe shkëmbore, më shumë e gjatë se e gjërë, dhe gati gjysma e saj është e rrethuar me mur, kurse pjesa tjetër e kodrës është e mbrojtur nga shkëmbi natyral. 
	Muri që rrethon kalanë është i gjatë rreth 300m dhe i gjërë 2,50-3,00m i ndërtuar me gur të papunuar me lidhje të thatë.  Në njërën anë të murit ka një hyrje në formë korridori.  Brenda mureve ka shumë pak gjetje, fragmente enësh të epokës së hekurit shek.XI-VI p.e.sonë, kohë së cilës i takon edhe ngritja e mureve rrethuese. 
	Këto lloj vendbanimesh të fortifikuara shërbenin për mbrojtjen e gjithë banorëve të zonës, në rast sulmi nga fise të tjera. 
*Kalaja e Persqopit* ose siç njihet ndryshe kalaja eVilës, ngrihet mbi malin e Vilës, rreth 1km në lindje të kalasë së Petrelës.  Nga kalaja ruhet një trakt muri i gjatë rreth 30m, i lartë 6m i bërë me blloqe kuadratik me përmasa të mëdha e mesatare, me lidhje të thatë.  Në mesin e faqes ka një kontraforte që i ka dhënë qëndrueshmëri murit.  Në anën lindore të kalasë është zbuluar një varr monumental, i vetmi në territorin e Shqipërisë së mesme.  Ngritja e kësaj qendre të vogël qytetare i takon kohës së lulëzimit të përgjithshëm të jetës në Iliri, shek.III-II p.e.sonë. 
	Në malin e Vilës ruhen edhe gjurmët e fortifikimit të periudhës së vonë antike, shek.IV e.sonë i cili kufizonte një sipërfaqe më të madhe se ajo e periudhës së parë. 
*Kalaja e Petrelës.*  Kalaja e antikitetit të vonë e mesjetës, ngritur mbi një kodër shkëmbore 400m të lartë, në juglindje të qytetit të Tiranës, në bregun e majtë të l.Erzen me një pozicion dominues mbi gjithë zonën përreth.  Më shumë gjasë, pas braktisjes së Kalasë së Vilës, banorët kanë preferuar atë si më të përshtatëshme për banim. 
	Në gjendjen e sotme kështjellën e Petrelës e rrethon një mur i gjatë 100m., me dy kulla të rrumbullakta në anën më pak të mbrojtur të kodrës, me një portë të vogël midis tyre.  Në pjesën e brendëshme ndodhen dy stera, gjurmët e dy ambienteve banimi si dhe një kullë drejtkëndëshe në pjesën qendrore.  Përveç kështjellës së ndërtuar në pjesën më të lartë të kodrës një mur i harkuar rrethon pjesën më pak të mbrojtur të shpatit lindor të saj.  Ky mur është pajisur edhe me një portë që ndodhet në skajin e murit. 
	Gjurmët më të hershme duket se i takojnë ndërtimit të sterave dhe një nymfeu(çesme) të shek.III p.e.sonë, kurse fortifikimi i parë i majës së kodrës duhet të jetë bërë në fillimet e mesjetës.  Në shek.XI kalaja e Petrelës ose siç njihet nga burimet e shkruara Petrula, rifortifikohet dhe bëhet pikë mbrojtjeje në luftën midis normandëve dhe bizantinëve.  Fortifikimi i Petrelës mori formën e një kështjellë të vërtetë feudale në kohën e sundimit të Topiasve.  Në këtë kohë u ndërtua një kullë gjysmë rrethore.  Kësaj periudhe duket si i përket edhe muri i jashtëm rrethues.  Për të hyrë në kështjellë duhej të ngjisje një palë shkallë guri që mbështeteshin nga jashtë murit dhe mbaronin me një shesh pushimi para portës.  Korridori i hyrjes formonte dy kthesa këndrejt dhe mbulohej me qemerë.  Pas çdo kthese vinin nga një palë shkallë me 4-5 këmbë që të ngjisnin në oborrin e kështjellës. 
	Një interes të veçantë për arkitekturën e kështjellës paraqet kulla gjysmë rrethore e skajit verilindor që përdorej vetëm për luftime.  Në gjendjen e sotme kulla ka një lartësi 12.80m dhe formohet nga dy kate të ndarë me dysheme druri.  Kati i dytë mbulohet me një kësulë sferike prej tullash.  Mbi tarracë ka patur edhe një kat të tretë me konstruksion druri.  Kati i dytë ishte ambienti kryesor i luftimit, ai është i paisur me frangji për grykat e topave të vegjël e të armëve.  Në kohën e luftës kundër pushtuesve osman Pertrela shërbeu si parafortesë e Krujës dhe u përfshi në sistemin mbrojtës të Skënderbeut.  Në shek.XIX e në gjysmën e parë të shek.XX Petrela përmendet për mullijtë e blojes e zejet e ndryshme. 
*Kalaja e Dajtit* gjëndet në anën perëndimore të malit të Dajtit në një lartësi 1200m. mbi nivelin e detit, nga mund të vrojtohej një territor mjaft i gjërë në drejtim të perëndimit e jugperëndimit.  Fortifikimi ka formën e një trekëndëshi që rrethohet nga një mur me gurë e llaç, i trashë 1,50-2,30m, që është mjaft i dëmtuar.  Nga teknika e ndërtimit kalaja e Dajtit duhet të datohet në shek.VI të e.sonë. 
*	Kalaja e Tujanit* ndodhet pranë fshatit Tujan, mbi një kodër me shpate të pjerrta që mbyllin luginën e lumit të Tiranës, duke zotëruar rrugën që kalon për në Dibër.  Muret e kalasë janë ndërtuar në përshtatje me terrenin, ato janë bërë me gurë mesatar të lidhura me llaç, dhe rrethojnë një sipërfaqe afërsisht 190m x 160m.  Brenda mureve ruhen gjurmë banesash dhe një stere uji.  Nga fragmentet e enëve të gjetura dhe teknika e ndërtimit të mureve, kalaja i takon shek.IV-VI të e.sonë. 
*	Kisha e Tiranës.* Gjatë ndërtimit të bllokut të banesave karshi Institutit të Kulturës Fizike, (sot janë zyrat e Atelies së Monumenteve të Tiranës) në vitet 70, u zbuluan rrënojat e një banese të shtruar me mozaik.  Gërmimi i pjesës që kishte shpëtuar nga dëmtimi, nxori muret e një banese të shek.II-III të e.sonë, e cila në shek.IV të e.sonë ishte kthyer në godinë kulti.  Ajo është një kishë një nefshe që përbëhet nga naosi, narteksi dhe absida.  Naosi, 8m x 11,5m, e ka dyshemenë të shtruar me mozaik me motive gjeometrike, ndërsa narteksi 12,9 x 4m, për aq sa mund të gjykohet nga fragmentet e ruajtura, është i shtruar me mozaik me motive gjeometrike, simbole të kultit dhe figura kafshësh. 
	Gjatë kthimit të godinës në kishë janë përdorur për ndërtim tulla me kryqe të datueshme që i takojnë kohës së perandorit Konstandin (gjysma e parë e shnek.IV të e.sonë).  Ambientet ndihmëse në anën veriore të ndërtesës janë përshtatur për funksione të tjera. 
*	Kalaja e Prezës.* Kalaja është ndërtuar mbi pjesën më të lartë të kodrës që ka një pozicion dominues mbi fushën e Tiranës, duke kontrolluar njëkohësisht edhe rrugët me rëndësi ekonomike dhe ushtarake që lidhin Durrësin me Krujën, Lezhën si edhe rrugën që e lidh me Petrelën. 
	Në burimet e shkruara Kalaja e Prezës përmendet nga Marin Barleti në veprën e tij Historia e Skënderbeut. Gjatë shek.XIX e XX ajo vizitohet nga disa studjues të huaj. 
	Kalaja ka planimetri katërkëndëshe me përmasa mesatare (80m. gjatësi me 50m gjerësi).  Në të katër qoshet është e mbrojtur nga katër kulla rrethore.  Një kullë tjetër katërkëndëshe është ngritur në faqen jugore për të mbrojtur më mirë hyrjen e kalasë.  Pikërisht mbi hyrjen është ngritur një xhami, kurse në oborrin e kalasë është një stere e madhe uji. 
	Mendimi mbizotërues është se kalaja u ngrit në shek.XV.  Muret rrethuese që i takojnë kryesisht kësaj periudhe ruhen sot në lartësi të ndryshme.  Lartësinë më të madhe e ka muri perëndimor që është 6,40m. i lartë.  Të kësaj kohe janë edhe kullat e qosheve, të cilat kanë qenë edhe 6-7m më të larta se muret rrethuese e të mbuluara me çati.  Pas portës dy kanatëshe vazhdon një koridor i gjatë 4,5m., i mbuluar me qemer guri, që të çon në oborrin e kalasë. 
	Në periudha të ndryshme kalasë i janë bërë rindërtime e zgjerime të pjesëshme.  Kështu mund të përmendim rindërtimin e mureve të dëmtuara, ndërtimin e xhamisë dhe së fundi ndërtimin e kullës së sahatit(fillim i shek.XIX). 
*	Kalaja e Ndroqit.* Ngrihet pranë fshatit me të njëjtin emër mbi një kodër të lartë 387m. në krahun e majtë të luginës së Erzenit.  Kodra mbaron me një majë të sheshtë rreth 300m gjatësi e 150m gjerësi, sipërfaqja e së cilës është e rrethuar me mure.  Dallohen dy teknika në punimin e mureve që i përkasin njera antikitetit të vonë dhe tjetra mesjetës, pa mundësuar dhënien e një date më të saktë.  Gjithsesi ndërtimet e periudhave të ndryshme dëshmojnë për kohëzgjatjen e funksionimit të saj si dhe për rolin që kalaja ka luajtur në kontrollin e rrugës që vinte nga Durrësi. 
*	Kalaja e Lalmit.* Në periudhën e antikitetit të vonë e mesjetës është ngritur dhe kalaja e Lalmit, mbi një kodër që ndodhet 2km. në perëndim të zonës së Kombinatit.  Nga rrethimi i sipërfaqes së kodrës në formë vezake, me përmasa 100mx50m. kanë mbetur disa trakte muri të shkëputura. 
	Kalaja e Lalmit zotëron pamjen në drejtim të rrugëve që kalonin nga lugina e Erzenit në drejtim të Petrelës dhe nga fusha e Tiranës. 
*	Kalaja e Shën Gjergjit* gjëndet në anën lindore të malit të Dajtit pranë fshatit homonim.  Ajo është vendosur në një pllajë të vogël të krijuar në rrjedhien e sipërme të Erzenit, aty ku rruga natyrore për në Qafën e Priskës ngushtohet.  Kalaja ka formë katërkëndëshe, me përmasa 100mx40m.  Brenda mureve ka gjurmë banesash dhe gjetje arkeologjike që i takojnë shek.IV-VI të e.sonë.  Kalaja e Shën Gjergjit mbronte e kontrollonte degëzimin rrugor që kalonte nga qafa e Priskës ose Tujanit në Shën Gjergj, e cila të nxirrte në drejtim të Elbasanit, Matit e mëtej Dibrës. 
*	Baldushku.*  Në juglindje të Tiranës, lugina e lumit të Zhullinës, degë e Erzenit, formon një zonë të veçantë gjeografike e njohur me emrin e fshatit kryesor Baldushk.  Udhëtarët që vinin nga Dyrrahu kalonin në Baldushk nëpër qafën e Kumonës, në Vrap për të dalë në Skampa(Elbasan) e më tej në lindje. Që kjo rrugë kishte shërbyer në kohën antike , e dëshmojnë gjetja në fshatin Koçaj(zona e Baldushkut), rrënojat e një banese antike të shek. të parë të e.sonë, dhe dy skulptura që paraqesin një kompozim-njerëz dhe kuaj.  Poshtë tyre një mbishkrim në latinisht, që u kushtohet dioskurëve(kastorëve).  Këto realizime skulpturore u kushtoheshin mbrojtësve të udhëtarëve. 
*	Vrapi.*  Fshati Vrap në jug të Tiranës, kufi me rrethin e Elbasanit, ka hyrë në historinë e arkeologjisë shqiptare me gjetjen e Thesarit të Vrapit, zbuluar rastësisht në vitin 1902. Thesari përmbante 9 enë të arta bizantine me peshë 3,044kg, 30 enë argjendi me peshë 1,043kg, disa pajisje rripi me zbukurime të ndryshme, shufra e sende gjysmë të punuara prej ari me peshë 2,371kg.  Këtij thesari i përkasin edhe një kupë që u dërgua në Stamboll dhe një tjetër që u shit në Trieste.  Më 1917, 39 objekte të këtij thesari përfunduan në fondet e Muzeut Metropolitan të Nju Jorkut ku gjenden edhe sot 
	Thesari i Vrapit duhet të ketë qenë plaçkë lufte e kapur nga pushtuesit bullgar rreth viteve 680.  Pastaj është sjellë dhe fshehur në fshatin Vrap në rrethana të panjohura.
Autor 
Prof.Dr. Muzafer KORKUTI

-=-=-=-=-
Përshëndetje  :buzeqeshje: ,
Drini.

----------


## Eni

Drini,

mund te shkruash te lutem nga i ke marre keto materiale qe ke sjelle ne forum?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Eni, nga faqja web e Tiranës.  :buzeqeshje: 

*Çudia e parahistorisë së Tiranës, zbulohet nëntoka romake*

Alma Mile

Janë zbuluar dje në Tiranë, në afërsi të mozaikut, tre objekte të tjera të periudhës romake. Bëhet fjalë për disa gurë varri, mbi të cilat janë gdhendur imazhe dhe gërma


Pjesë-pjesë, Tirana antike, po krijon imazhin e saj. Pas zbulimit të rastësishëm të një stereje uji dhe disa shkallëve, gjatë gërmimit për shtrirjen e kanalizimeve të ujërave të bardha, nga Bashkia e Tiranës, gjatë ditës së djeshme, punëtorët kanë gjetur disa objekte të tjera. Bëhet fjalë për disa stela, apo gurë funerarë (varri), të përmasave të mëdha, të cilat mendohet ti përkasin shek. III të erës sonë. Mbi tre objektet ka vizatime të gdhendura, si edhe disa shkronja, të cilat duhet të studiohen dhe të identifikohen. Mbi njërin prej tyre dallohet fare qartë një trajtë njeriu me veshje karakteristike, por pa kokë. Sipas drejtorit të Drejtorisë Rajonale Monumenteve të Tiranës, Genc Samimi, vendi ku këto objekte u gjetën, nuk ka qenë vendndodhja e tyre fillestare. Sipas tij, ato mund të jenë gjetur gjatë hapjes së një tuneli aty pranë, apo të ndonjë objekti tjetër dhe janë groposur më pas, pse jo edhe mund të jenë fshehur. Kjo vërtetohet prej faktit që poshtë këtyre gurëve të varrit janë gjetur tulla të zakonshme, apo materiale të tjera që i përkasin kohës së tanishme. Punëtorët e firmës së ndërtimit i kishin zhvendosur gurët prej vendit, për në oborrin e ateliesë rajonale, ku specialistët janë duke punuar për pastrimin e tyre prej dherave, me qëllim daljen në dritë të elementëve të tjerë. Pavarësisht zhvendosjes, objektet nuk kanë pësuar dëmtime falë kujdesit punëtorëve të firmës që po hap kanalizimet. Nga sa kemi dalluar deri më tani, në bashkëpunim me specialistë të tjerë, si nëndrejtorin e Institutit të Arkeologjisë, Ilir Gjipalin dhe prof. Skënder Muçën, njëri prej objekteve të gjetur, para se të shërbente si stelë varri, mund të ketë qenë pjesë e një qemeri me hark, ndërsa tjetri, i cili ka edhe përmasa më të mëdha, ka karakteristikat tipike të një guri varri, - thotë Samimi. Sipas tij, kjo është një tjetër dëshmi, që në zonën ku është bërë zbulimi, mund të ketë ekzistuar një komunitet i tërë. Nuk është e mundur që Tirana ta ketë fillesën e vetë në vitet 1600. Objektet që ne po gjejmë nga dita në ditë, na bëjnë të besojmë që në këtë zonë, duhet të ketë edhe shumë objekte të tjera. Për këtë arsye, jemi në përpjekje për të blerë truallin përreth muzeut, për të bërë gërmime të tjera arkeologjike. Gjithashtu do të kemi nën vëmendje dhe hapjen e themeleve për ndërtimin e një pallati këtu pranë. Këtu gjenden rrënojat e një ndërtese romake të shek.III, e cila më vonë është përshtatur në një shtëpi të krishterë dhe ku ka kishë, ka gjithmonë edhe komunitet, - thotë Genc Samimi, duke shprehur edhe nevojën e caktimit të një arkeologu, për të ndjekur punimet që po kryhen nga firma e ndërtimit. Sipas Samimit e gjithë Tirana është e rrethuar nga kala të rëndësishme, siç është ajo e Persiopit, e Petrelës, Ndroqit, që i përkasin periudhave të hershme dhe si rrjedhim, Tirana ka një parahistori. 

Nuk është e mundur që Tirana ta ketë fillesën e vet në vitet 1600. Objektet që ne po gjejmë nga dita në ditë, na bëjnë të besojmë që në këtë zonë, duhet të ketë edhe shumë objekte të tjera. Për këtë arsye, jemi në përpjekje për të blerë truallin përreth muzeut, për të bërë gërmime të tjera arkeologjike.

_shekulli_
26/10/2003

----------


## ALBA

Tirana e 1900-ës në sytë e të huajve 
Të papriturat që "çmendën" konsuj dhe udhëtarë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rezarta Delisula

TIRANE

Të huajt që kanë vizituar kryeqytetin kanë mbetur të habitur nga pastërtia, pjelloria e fushave përreth dhe nga jetesa e mirë që bënin qytetarët e saj. E mendonin ndryshe qytetin e vogël, por në fakt pamja që I shfaqej përpara syve rrëzonte imagjinatën e tyre. Në mes të shënimeve të tjera që Hahn ka shkruar për Tiranën, thuhet se popullsia më e madhe I përkiste besimit mysliman dhe pak familje ishin ortodokse. Ndërsa përsa u përket familjeve katolike, ato numëroheshin me gishta. Shifra të tjera sjell konsulli francez pas pak vitesh, megjithjatë këto të fundit tregojnë se Tirana në prag të vitit 1900 ishte gjithnjë në rritje.

Austriaku
Austriaku Johann Georg Von Hahn në vitin 1852 vizitoi qytetin e vogël në zemër të Shqpërisë. "Tirana dhe fushat e saj më bënë përshtypje shumë të këndshme. Skota e njerëzve që banon këtu mbahet nga më të zhdërvjelltit, por edhe nga më biramelat e Shqipërisë së Mesme. Arat, kopshtet e bimët janë të punuara me kujdes dhe këto të fundit të rrethuara mirë. Bagëtia mbahet mirë dhe në pjesën më të madhe të katundeve janë të ndërtuara shtëpi guri dykatëshe, shtëpi të cilat janë shumë të pastra. Kurkund nuk shihen gjurmë vobekësie e mjerimi. Gjëja që më habiti më tepër është qyteti në të cilin unë pandehja të gjeja një çerdhe të errët dhe të ndyrë, kurse e gjeta të pastër e të bukur dhe të shtrirë në një fushë plot me kopshte e me pemë, shikimi I afërt I të cilave të bën të kuptosh se asnjë nuk vuan dhe vdes për bukë. Ndër të gjitha rrugët e qytetit ecin dy vija të vogla uji që lajnë e pastrojnë të gjitha pisllëqet. Xhamijat janë të pikturuara me ngjyra të ndryshme, të ndërtuara me një stil të bukur dhe të rrethuara me plepa e selvi, pyrgu rokoko I hijshëm I sahatit- të gjitha këto me lëvizjen e gjallë të popullit që në ditë të caktuara mbush tregun I cili përshkohet nga qerre të shumta të tërhequra prej buajsh, bashkohen në një pamje origjinale që se kam parë askund në Shqipëri. Tirana ka 2000 shtëpi prej të cilave 6 janë katolike, 100 ortodokse kurse të tjerat myslimane.

Francezi
"Pak vite më vonë në Tiranë vjen konsulli francez në Shkodër, H.Hecquard. "Tri orë larg Krujës në mes të një fushe që është punuar në një mënyrë të admirueshme në të cilën shihen ferma të shumta e të pasura ndodhet Tirana, qytet që ka një popullsi prej 20 mijë frymësh, prej të cilëve 1000 janë ortodoksë, 200 katolikë dhe resti mysliman. Kur vjen nga rruga e Shkodrës në qytet hyrja është shumë e bukur. Në të djathtë e në të majtë janë dy xhamia të bukura të mbuluara me piktura fantastike, pak më tutje është një pyrg katër-këndësh në të cilin është vendos sahati I qytetit. Rrugët e Tiranës janë të gjera dhe në anët e tyre janë dy vija uji që e mbajnë të freskët e të pastër qytetin". Të dy udhëtarët e përshkuajnë gati njësoj kryeqytetin duke kujtuar rrugët me dy vija uji anash që shërbenin për freski dhe mirqenien e qytetarëve që banonin aty. Tirana nuk ka harruar të përmendet edhe nga Baldaci I cili tregonte se veshjet e femrave në Tiranë ishin njësoj me ato të Europës dhe zhvillimi ekonomik I qytetit, I cili favorizohej edhe nga pozicioni gjografik, u jepte mundësi banorëve të shëtisnin në shtete të huaja. Tirana nuk ka qenë qytet i errët me veshjet e zeza myslimane, ferexhetë, por qyteti që provonte të ishte, edhe pse I vogël, i qytetëruar.

----------


## Pasiqe

> [i]
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Rezarta Delisula
> Agime Kastrati
> 
> TIRANE
> 
> Në fillim të viteve 1600, rreth vendit që sot quhet Ushtari i Panjohur, u vendosën shtëpitë e para tiranase. Të ardhur nga fshatrat përqark, banorët zbritën në fushë për të krijuar kështu qytetin e vogël. E pozicionuar mirë gjeografikisht Tirana nisi të rritej çdo ditë. Të "huajt" e parë që prekën qytetin, ishin ortodoksit. Ata u vendosën në qendër të Tiranës nga ish-Mapoja e Madhe apo sot 9-katëshet tek ish-kafe "Flora" pranë Rrugës së Durrësit. Ortodoksit kanë mbrritur në Tiranë rrth viteve 1800. Më pas një grup i madh vllehësh u stacionua te Liqeni Artificial apo të Stani i Gogëve. Këto ishin dy grupimet e para të të huajve që prekën kryeqytetin. Tentativat e zgjerimit të qytetit të vogël u dukën jo vetëm me pozitën kyçe gjeo-grafike, por edhe me zemërgjerësinë e hapjen e dyerve për të gjithë të ardhurit e mëvonshëm.
> [/B]


Grupi i vlleheve per te cilet behet fjale eshte stacionuar ne Stanin e Gogeve qysh me 1780-90, menjehere pas djegies se fshatrave te Mokres, Graboves, Nices dhe Llenges (Korce, Pogradec) nga Ali Pashe Tepelena. Kane qene rredh 150-200 familje dhe kane perbere popullsine e pare te krishtere te Tiranes pas vitit 1614. Mbiemra tipike te ketyre familjeve jane Vucani, Hobdari, Voilla, Shundi ose Nishku. Ka pasur edhe disa voskopojare te ardhur nga ato vende pikerisht per te njejtat aresye. 

Ne fund te shekullit te XVIII Leket e ardhur nga Malesia e Madhe zbriten per te plackitur Tiranen. Behesh fjale per nje nga luftrat e shumta qe feudalet e Shkodres benin per te marre edhe Tiranen nden vete. Vllehet e Tiranes qe asokohe rrinin jashte qytetit u organizuan dhe formuan qendrese duke mbrojtur qytetin dhe zoterimet e Ibrahim Pashes, sundimtarit te Tiranes. Me kete fitore kunder Lekeve ata fituan te drejten te futen ne qytet, si dhe mbrojtjen e Ibrahim Pashes. Ai u dhuroi tokat ku sot eshte Muzeu Kombetar dhe prapa. Historikisht ajo ka qene lagjja vllehe e Tiranes apo llaciface (nga rumanishtja llac facere = bej shtiza sepse grate apo llainkat benin gjithmone triko).

Pra eshte pak ndryshe nga c'thone Agim Kastrati, dhe Rezarta Dabulla: E para nuk ishin te huaj, por ishin vllehe shqiptare nga Korca e Pogradeci, vllehe si shume te tjere ne qindra toponime vllehe shqiptare. Ata flisnin shqipe te paster. Mos harroni, vllehet kane bere shume per Shqiperine. Kostandin Kristoforidhi, shkruesi i kendimit te pare shqip ishte vllah. Asdreni, autori i tekstit te himnit kombetar ishte vllah. Shkollat e kishes llaciface te Tiranes dhe qyteteve te tjera ishin shkolla te fshehta shqipe qe ne fillimin e shekullit te nentembedhjete. Keto shkolla historikisht i ngjyenin rroten sulltanit qe te mbyllte nje sy. Ishin shkolla te shkelqyeshme tetevjecare nga te cilat kane dale nxenes qe shkonin neper gjimnaze e Universitete te huaja ku dalloheshin nder studentet e huaj. 
E dyta, llacifacet e fituan me gjak zemergjeresine e Ibrahim Pashes dhe u shperblyen per suksese ushtarake dhe per besnikerine ndaj feudalit vendas. 

Nga ana tjeter, mirenjohja e llacifaceve te Tiranes kundrejt Ibrahim Pashes dhe popullsise myslymane tiranase qe i mirepriti ka qene e madhe. Vllehet kane shkuar gjithmone mire me myslymanet e Tiranes dhe shkonin per vizita te ta per festa fetare, ashtu si keta te fundit shkonin per festa ortodokse te vllehet. Pak here ne Shqiperi ka pasur nje harmoni te tille nderfetare si ne mes ortodoksve dhe myslymaneve. Do jete valle sepse rronin ne qytetin perrallor me emrin Tirane?

Pershendetje Tiranasve te vjeter dhe atyre te rinj qe kane fatin te rrine ne nje qytet te bekuar, nga nje Tiranas i vjeter qe s'e ka me ate fat.

PS: Nese jeni te interesuar per historine e vlleheve te Tiranes mund t'ju flas me gjate.

----------


## Pasiqe

Edhe dicka tjeter per Tiranen. Enciklopedia e shpifur britanike, e bazuar mbi te dhena otomane, solli per here te pare idene sikur fjala Tirane vika nga Teheran. Marin Barleti flet per "fushen e Tiranes" 120 vjet para themelimit te Tiranes se Sulejman Pashes.

----------


## Fringo

> _Postuar më parë nga Brari_ 
> *Tironce..e  cme zune ngusht mi  mbesa e Rrem  Qeleshpunisit  qe ka pas dyqonin te pazari vjeter njit me Lom Samarxhiun ene me  Xon Gegen, ai qi bojte   tollumba me sherbet aty afer Sahatit.
> 
> Ngjo neshti ti muve iher..
> 
> 
> Kinema republika ka pas njit shpin e Ali Ndroqit..ose ish ambasada turke..Kinemaja emrin ndoshta e ka pas GLORIA..
> 
> rruga kavajes e ka pas emrin  bulevard Musolini..
> ...



Si me na paske harru Uren e Brarit mer rezil, ku u hudhshim ne vere me kaptine.
Un su hudhsha se kom qen fryks, po gjithmone bojshim tifozllik per ato qe u hudhshin.
Ca jete e poshter, tu u hudh m'lum ka moja ures i kaloshim ditet e veres, ose tu u nrof ne tarrace.
Pse o Braro s'patem Nintendo ne te shkretet, qe mos ju gjetcin kockat atij mizerjes.  Sot e ksja dite i fergese nuk dim me e bo.
Sa per llacifacet, ne aq mire nuk kan pas shku jo, se sot e ksaj dite, neper shpiat e Trionsave kur permenet llafi llacifac, nuk osh per me te lavdru.
Po qekan me verte te vjeter dreqnit.

----------

